# New Fenix Digital Series! P1D and P1D CE with Cree XR-E !!



## 4sevens (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm proud to announce on behalf of Fenix, two new Fenix's to add to their
expansive product line. The P1D and the P1D CE. The digital series sports a
*microprocessor* controlled *CURRENT regulated * drivers with 5 modes of operation!

From a simple twist operation, the P1D will easily toggle through 5 modes:
Primary -> Max -> Low -> Strobe Mode -> S.O.S Mode

This allows for the user to select the best compromise between brightness
and runtime for any give task. The last two special modes can be used
to aid in an emergency. The P1D does all this in an amazingly compact size.






If you're looking for the ultimate in solid reliability, digitally regulated 
brightness, and unprecedented compact size for all that the P1D offers, then
this Fenix is for you 
*
Specifications:*

*P1D*
• Powered by a premium T-binned Luxeon III LED
• 5 Output Levels: 40 lumens (2.8hrs) -> 70 lumens (1hrs) -> 7 lumens (21hrs) -> Strobe -> SOS

*P1D CE (Cree Edition)*
• Powered by a Cree 7090 XR-E LED
• 5 Output Levels: 72 lumens (2.8hrs) -> 135 lumens (1hrs) -> 12 lumens (21hrs) -> Strobe -> SOS

*Both models:*
• Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness
• Uses one CR123A battery
• 7.1cm (L) x 2.1cm (D)
• Made of aircraft grade aluminum
• Durable Type III hard anodized finish
• 27-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Water-resistant
• Chemically Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
• Reliable twist switch
• Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle

*Simple Operation:*
Turn the head of the flashlight clockwise to turn on the flashlight. A counter clockwise turn will then switch it off. 

To toggle between brightness levels, turn the light on, and then turn it off. Within 1.5 seconds after being turned off, twist the head on again and it will be switched to the next brightness level. Do the same thing to switch it to the third stage and so forth. 

Keep the light off for over 1.5 seconds, and the light will turn completely off and it will default to the primary mode the next time you turn it on.

_*Fenix is relentlessly working to put leading edge L.E.D. technology into your
hot little hands without burning a hole in your wallet. It is Fenix's philosophy
to produce the most advanced flashlight available and yet make it affordable.
The digital series P1D and P1D CE are such examples of their innovative
design and manufacturing technology.*:thumbsup: 
_ 

Both models will be available in both black and natural.
*Price is not yet announced. Availability will be before the end of November.
Fenix-Store.com immediately will stock all models and finishes for lightning
fast shipping as usual. * 


Here are some more teaser pictures as well as some beamshots:





Notice the P1D will have a more focused hotspot with more throw,
Meanwhile the P1D CE will have a bigger hotspot with a slightly narrower 
yet brighter flood.
On the left is the *P1D*, on the right is the *P1D CE*









Here are some beam shots from a distance to give you an idea
of the beam spread and flood. Pictures are a bit underexposed so
the target is not saturated.








  

**** Questions and Answers (updated periodically as more questions come up and when I get answers  ) ****

Q: How much will it cost
A: P1D $49.95, P1D CE $69.95

Q: Is it PWM.
A: No. It's current regulation. Let me repeat, it is NOT using PWM, so
no subtle strobing on all levels. It is current regulated on all levels.

Q: When will it be available?
A: P1D's are on pre-order until beginning of December. I will maintain stock
of the P1D's. The P1D CE's are on pre-order until beginning of January for the
second batch. All 200 from the first batch have been taken. All orders
less than #6431 will be in the first 200 batch. The second
batch may come earlier depending on XR-E availability, but currently the ETA
is beginning of January. 

Q: Where can I purchase it?
A: Any authorized Fenix dealer. However I prefer that you order from me
for obvious reasons. You can pre-order them here P1D and P1D CE 

Q: Will hold a pre-sale?
A: Fenix-store is currently holding a pre-sale for the second batch with an ETA of the beginning of Janurary.

Q: How do I know if I got in on the first 200 pre-sale?
A: If you checked out and it didn't say item is not in stock, then you're in 

Q: Will P1D support RCR123a
A: Yes, it will work however, the three levels will not be regulated. Exact
behavior is yet to be reported.


Q: What bin does the P1D CE use?
A: I don't know and I doubt they will ever publish or guarantee such.
However I do know they have a reel of P3 WC's Please don't ask.
Asking and answering such questions just causes trouble. But I'm sure
they as well as everyone are looking for better and brighter bins.

Q: Is Fenix P1D CE, the XR-E based light properly thermally managed?
A: You mean is the thermal path designed right and proper thermal paste
or reflow solder applied. I dunno. I haven't disassembled one. Yet. I
am pretty sure on the primary mode, the current setting is appropriate
to the mass of the light - just like the P1 has the perfect balance of
runtime and brightness... any more the light would overheat. (thats
why I don't get why people use rcr123a in their P1's that make
the light scortching hot after 5 minutes with only 45 minutes of runtime.
Versus the P1 on primaries running a fully regulated 2 hour run with
oodles of light to use) I digress.

Or do you mean is there a thermal sensor feeding back to the circuit.
I dunno.

Q: Is the XR-E using the MCPCB?
A: No.

Q: Will Fenix change the 5 modes to the variations suggested by so many.
A: I dunno. I just know if they are to meet the demand I'm sure production
is happening now. They've already set things in motion and to change things
with all this momentum is counter-productive. This does not mean they
won't have other versions out in the future. Anyway, I'm not speaking
officially here... Just speaking the obvious.

Q: What exactly does "digitally regulated brightness" mean?
A: That means a microprocessor controls the constant current
boost circuit to output at set current levels. Unless I misunderstood them
(I'm 99% sure), all levels are constant current regulated.
The microprocessor end just responds to the on-off action and sets the
output accordingly. VIREN, "digitally regulated brightness" does NOT mean
PWM. 

Q: Will there be a AA based current regulated Fenix light.
A: There is no word anything like this, but I wouldn't doubt that somethings
cooking. I'll update this entry when there is.

**pricing and update post here: pricing announcement and details


----------



## pokkuhlag (Nov 18, 2006)

price  we wanna know the price and does it take rcr123a?


----------



## xdanx (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks Fantastic! Fenix has really done it this time. Any idea when these will reach the dealers?

Thanks for the pics!

EDIT: just read that they will be here in November


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 18, 2006)

xdanx said:


> Looks Fantastic! Fenix has really done it this time. Any idea when these will reach the dealers?
> 
> Thanks for the pics!



They are promising by the end of November. I'm sure I'll be the first to have
them ready to fly out the door  I'm ordering enough to go through
the end of the year. These are really amazing and will be really hot items!


----------



## iNDiGLo (Nov 18, 2006)

You know i'm a Fenix Homer so i'll be all over these when you get them in your hot little hands.


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 18, 2006)

speaking of Homer


----------



## kevinm (Nov 18, 2006)

Brilliant! Now that's a light! 

I think this exact thing was proposed when the L0P SE came out. Fairly convincing evidence that Fenix reads this board carefully.

With that in mind: Fenix, please make a type III anodized 1AA light in natural rather than black with at least two stages using the same Cree LED or the same in stainless for around $40. It can be the L1T SE or something. :naughty: I'll buy the first one.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## NAW (Nov 18, 2006)

pokkuhlag said:


> price  we wanna know the price and does it take rcr123a?


 
I personally don't own any Fenix lights. But I think if these new lights can use RCR123 batteries, then I'll be sold. If someone knows that would be great.


----------



## highorder (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll immediately purchase a P1D CE, but I don't feel the least bit bad about the FF3 that I just bought. 

it's a work of art. the machining is almost perfect! 



anybody want to start the guessing @ prices?


----------



## owenbright (Nov 18, 2006)

kevinm said:


> Brilliant! Now that's a light!
> With that in mind: Fenix, please make a type III anodized 1AA light in natural rather than black with at least two stages using the same Cree LED or the same in stainless for around $40. It can be the L1T SE or something. :naughty: I'll buy the first one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


 
I'll go for that! 
These Cree LED's are really just a lot more efficient aren't they.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd really like to see the Cree version stacked up against some other common lux lights... ideally, on FLR with overall output figures to compare... if the price is right and the brightness is crazy, i'll be all over this!!!


----------



## aceo07 (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG! Wow! Fenix is FAST! I wasn't expecting any company to have something out until next year.

The important things I want to know are:
1. Price? If it's too expensive, a small part of my brain will make me put down my credit card.. 
2. Will it support RCR123? I play with my lights for no reason and would love rechargeable battery support.
3. Runtime graphs? I love runtime graphs!
4. The early testers were having troubles using reflectors for the XR-E. I assume this has been solved?


----------



## Miracle (Nov 18, 2006)

does any kind souls have online video of the strobe effect of the cree version?

How many lumens is the strobe mode?

Does the non cree version n the cree version look the same hardware wise?

I cannot find any warranty info on the Fenix web site. Does Fenix have the usuall Lifetime limited warranty?

:huh2:


----------



## aceo07 (Nov 18, 2006)

mdocod said:


> I'd really like to see the Cree version stacked up against some other common lux lights... ideally, on FLR with overall output figures to compare... if the price is right and the brightness is crazy, i'll be all over this!!!



Maybe QuickBeam will consider coming out of his reviewing vacation to do another review of this for us.


----------



## B737Driver (Nov 18, 2006)

When can we expect the prices to be announced?


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 18, 2006)

This is what we are expecting, but I personally don't really want that many modes to switch/rotate around, gimme Max and Low mode and a relative low price and I will be happy and probably buy one for everyone of my friends.

PS Rechargeable compatible is a MUST


----------



## SkylineRoad (Nov 18, 2006)

P1D CE is just I want , price?


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 18, 2006)

Hope Fenix comes out with a L0D-CE and V1D-CE soon. Don't want to get into the pricey and more explosive prone CR123A batteries unless I have to.

I would not worry too much about the price. The L0P-SE was introduced at a LOWER price ($39) than the original L0P ($47.95). Allowing for a XR-E premium I do not expect a L0P-SE-XRE to be more expensive than the original L0P. Same for the P1D and P1D-CE. Unless you want one in titamium.....


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## LowBat (Nov 18, 2006)

Well it seems many of us here were correct is guessing Fenix would be the first one to commercially produce a light using the new Cree. As temping as this is, I'm going to wait a bit for a single AA version.


----------



## frisco (Nov 18, 2006)

Darn... these guys are fasssst !!!!

I'm in for a P1D CE natural !!!

frisco


----------



## PJD (Nov 18, 2006)

frisco said:


> Darn... these guys are fasssst !!!!
> 
> I'm in for a P1D CE natural !!!
> 
> frisco



Ditto!!!

PJD


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 18, 2006)

and to think I was just about to order the p1. I think I'll wait now...


----------



## B737Driver (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW! All that lumens and features from a 2.80" X .83" light . (Slightly bigger than the stock P1 measurements of 2.56" X .79")


----------



## jayhackett03 (Nov 18, 2006)

very nice. too many ideas in my head right now. need to get them prioritized (Mag85, Wolfeyes 6M, some others, and now this) dang.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 18, 2006)

Woohoo! 
Fenix has just thrown the gauntlet and FORCING other light companies to play catch up! My FF3 is staying on my keychain since I prefer to program my own modes but I am thinking about the L series. 
A L1D CE coming soon? The L1P makes a great bike helmet light but I would be snapping up a L1D CE as soon as it came out. 
Big cheers to Fenix for laying the smack down yet again... anyone take a guess what light will get the 2006 lummie?


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW that was fast!
R123 compatibility is really important- any idea 4sevens?
Also, do you have a date for preorders?
Do you have dimensions for the reflector?
It is good to see such excitement ripple through the community....


----------



## bill_n_opus (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I guess that i'll be ordering another Fenix soon. But I do echo the sentiments of perhaps waiting for an AA version ... not sure if I really want to invest in 123's as they are expensive where I am and it would be somewhat of an investment just to buy a charger and some rcr123's for a flashlight. 

But I was really close with the p1.


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Nov 18, 2006)

:santa: I need some christmas gifts............for myself


----------



## Moat (Nov 18, 2006)

Sweet light... I really prefer the "bigger hotspot", "brighter flood" beam of the CE too... but like some others here, I'm gonna hold out for a 1AA, two-stage XR-E version (w/clickie... simply an L1T with an XR-E).

Nice, though - kudos to Fenix!!!


----------



## Concept (Nov 18, 2006)

Ha Ha Fenix listens. I thought that they would take advantage of the Creevolution. I'll have a P1D CE please


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 18, 2006)

P1D CE simply......:rock:


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Nov 18, 2006)

Our wishes have come through. Christmas come early. One of our thread had asked for multi-stages P1.

Thanks Fenix, you are going to prosper.


----------



## Penguin (Nov 18, 2006)

That was WAYYYY to fast!!! I expect this'll be the hottest item on everyone's Christmas list... I know it'll be for mine!


----------



## PAB (Nov 18, 2006)

Allright! I'll take one P1DCE. And if they come out with a L0DCE I'll take two of those. I'll even take a L1TCE and consider a L2TCE. I suspected that Fenix would have something like the P1D before Christmas, but I was only hoping that they would have one with the Cree XR-E before then too. Um... I'll bet that the P1D's were already being producted and then the design got modified when the XR-E's came out. Well, maybe not all at once. Depends what's out before Christmas.


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 18, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'm ordering enough to go through
> the end of the year.


 
That could be a lot, up for a couple of these.


----------



## Long John (Nov 18, 2006)

:goodjob: 4 Sevens :twothumbs and also :goodjob: people from Fenix 


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 18, 2006)

Moat said:


> Sweet light... I really prefer the "bigger hotspot", "brighter flood" beam of the CE too...


 ...and the narrower spill of the CE version's reflector. Even though that reflector makes it look like a mod. Obviously the Cree came along too late to change the design, but I'll take those results! 

And I'll probably take a AA L1D CE version too, but not right away.


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'am definitely for P1D CE :rock:, however price is still unknown factor. Hopefully it will be affordable.:goodjob:


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

If speed of changes in launching new models by Fenix is kept, I'll go bankruptcy soon :lolsign:. Any price idea for these new Fenix's babies?


----------



## LowBat (Nov 18, 2006)

null07 said:


> Any price idea for these new Fenix's babies?


If they're reading all the hype on this thread, I'd say somewhere around $500 each.


----------



## Long John (Nov 18, 2006)

LowBat said:


> If they're reading all the hype on this thread, I'd say somewhere around $500 each.



:lolsign:............:whoopin:

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 18, 2006)

This is great news!


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news indeed, I just thought about getting a P1 as a present for a friend of mine but I guess I will just wait 2-3 weeks and get two P1D CEs now because I have to own one for myself.

Eric


----------



## Timson (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope you're ordering a boat load of P1D CE's, because I recon everyone on CPF is gonna want one as long as they keep their pricing reasonable.


Tim.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 18, 2006)

how come the 40 lumens P1D vs the 72 lumens P1D CE doesnt look much different?

also what bin of XR-E are they using? P? Q?


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

4sevens, any introduction rebate like 10% in case of L0P-SE ?


----------



## javafool (Nov 18, 2006)

The P1D CE sounds like the flashlight almost everyone has been wanting but I do have one more question. 

Has anyone in the group actually used (needed) a SOS mode during the last ten years? That mode, more than the strobe or other modes, just seems a pain in the butt to me.

It's certainly not a show stopper, but I really feel SOS is a mode that detracts rather than adds to these lights.


----------



## yellow (Nov 18, 2006)

this is really the 1st time I think about a light that uses 2 features I normally dont like
(Cr123 and twisty).

Hope there will be a natural version

PS: concerning additional modes --> if not needed, not used, so ...


----------



## Freedom1955 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm in for a P1D CE if it can use RCR123A's. If not I'll pass.


----------



## rp42995 (Nov 18, 2006)

Fenix does it again. Making me spend more $$$. Looks like a great light, hope it takes r123's


----------



## Loomy (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking good!

I haven't owned a light that operates like that, but the extra functions on the end make me scratch my head a bit. I guess it doesn't matter to have them though, because you don't have to ever use them.


----------



## leeleefocus (Nov 18, 2006)

I am almost temted by this light but i think i will wait for the AA and AAA versions. I would buy an AA version in a heartbeat and in the future try and get my hands on a Q2 or Q3 bin cree and put that in the fenix.


----------



## paulr (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, cool technically, I hope there's an XR-E version of the L1p though. I can't find my L1p so need another one or (preferably) an upgrade. It's probably around the house somewhere but it's the second time I've mislaid it and had it stay missing for more than a week.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 18, 2006)

> The digital series sports a* microprocessor* controlled *CURRENT regulated * drivers with 5 modes of operation!


Wait - the L0P-Ti that's coming out at the end of November is PWM regulated, but the P1D that's coming out at the end of November is current regulated? This gives me a very bad feeling about the $110 I just spent on the L0P-Ti. 
:thumbsdow


----------



## Thujone (Nov 18, 2006)

Well my first P1 is due to arrive today... Gotta say I think I ordered a few days early... Fenix is like a damn crack pusher. If this thing is under $100 and uses at least a P4 then they will sell the hell out of this model!


----------



## Coop57 (Nov 18, 2006)

It is going to be a very merry, bright Christmas. P1D CE instead of "Silver Bells".


----------



## Coop (Nov 18, 2006)

Everything on my christmas wishlist just moved down one position to free the nr. 1 spot for the P1D CE....


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

If price for this new one (with Cree) is around current for P1, I'll go for it. If it is much higher I am afraid I'll pass. Hopefully Fenix will launch it at reasonable price.


----------



## Ritch (Nov 18, 2006)

The operation temperature of the P1D CE in comparison to the P1D would be interesting. Does a Cree get hotter than an adequate Luxeon?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 18, 2006)

:kewlpics: There needs to be a "DROOLING" Smilie because I am drooling.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 18, 2006)

4sevens,

I don't know how Fenix did it but they managed to jump into my dreams like freddy krueger and make exactly what I have been thinking about for the last month. All hail FENIX!!! This light is gonna make it really hard for any other pocket light to even have a chance on the market.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 18, 2006)

My guess, between $65 and $90 each. Look's like a great lite! Can't wait!


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

MARNAV1 said:


> My guess, between $65 and $90 each. Look's like a great lite! Can't wait!



I would rather prefer $45 :lolsign:


----------



## Toons (Nov 18, 2006)

This is great news!! 
Just want to propose this if Fenix is listening though:
Now that these things are capable of being so bright_ Yahoo!! 
I would gladly trade SOS/Strobe modes for one really dim setting
Say .8 to 1 lumen range. 
Otherwise I am going to look really goofy 
walking around with the P1CDE and sunglasses on.  
Toons :lolsign:


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 18, 2006)

I really admire Fenix for their achievements but setting down past the initial excitement, I think this light is a little too complicated for its intended use -unless I got its intended use wrong.

Popular lights like the McLux-PD, Nuwai Q3, SF A2 and even the older Fenix P1 are all testament that simplicity and everyday practicality go hand in hand. Two brightness levels is already enough for most people while three is on the verge of being less instinctive and knocking on HDS EDC-levels of complication. Twisting the new P1D light to get it to go from low to high will take 4 twists. If I'm using primary and then I have to signal someone quickly, it'll take 3 twists before I can use the strobe. If it's not too late, I hope they can remove the strobe and SOS functions before production gains too much momentum.

Just my opinion though I'm sure others will welcome the extra functions while sacrificing a bit of operation speed.


----------



## eebowler (Nov 18, 2006)

Can't wait for the 2AA version!!!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 18, 2006)

Holy moley! I`m in shock! I expected Fenix to be the first...but wow....fast. And Fenix has been improving their honesty in lumen ratings too. I agree that rather than spending $$$$$ on guessing what will sell, they just read CPF. I`m sure we will see AA and AAA stuff fast. 

I don`t know what other flashlight companies are going to do. Would not surprise me if they come out with a upgraded titanium line with deep grooves and take on Surefire for "best of the best" class. Other companies just don`t seem to be able to move as fast.

Great job Fenix! Coming out with these before Christmass... great chess move!

7777...hope you ordered a bunch. 

Ken


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

4sevens, 
will be enough for evereybody or shall we start with preorder list ?:lolsign:


----------



## easilyled (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree although I really applaud Fenix about such a rapid utilisation of cutting-edge technology. 

I'm sure a lot of people will be very happy with this and I'll be one of them.

But I would still prefer the mechanism behind the CR2-ion or orb-raw low-high
settings.

ie. twist a little for low and then a bit more for high - all in the same single
twist operation.





Flea Bag said:


> I really admire Fenix for their achievements but setting down past the initial excitement, I think this light is a little too complicated for its intended use -unless I got its intended use wrong.
> 
> Popular lights like the McLux-PD, Nuwai Q3, SF A2 and even the older Fenix P1 are all testament that simplicity and everyday practicality go hand in hand. Two brightness levels is already enough for most people while three is on the verge of being less instinctive and knocking on HDS EDC-levels of complication. Twisting the new P1D light to get it to go from low to high will take 4 twists. If I'm using primary and then I have to signal someone quickly, it'll take 3 twists before I can use the strobe. If it's not too late, I hope they can remove the strobe and SOS functions before production gains too much momentum.
> 
> Just my opinion though I'm sure others will welcome the extra functions while sacrificing a bit of operation speed.


----------



## Eric_M (Nov 18, 2006)

This will be my first Fenix light.

Eric


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 18, 2006)

Notes to Fenix: A-Consider droping the flashing modes. B- Consider droping the twist head level control with the new AA Cree XR-E lights. Let the push button do the control please. C- Consider the E body for the new AAA...feels better in the fingers. The LO body...doesn`t feel right.

Ken


----------



## beamrider (Nov 18, 2006)

Where to buy, and how much is it ?


----------



## lightrod (Nov 18, 2006)

Un-freakin'-believable. How do these guys do it? 135 lumens _out the front_ regulated for 1 hour? Are you kidding me? If true this must be P4 bin or even Q2??? Holy smokes. Sign me up. 

The only change I'd make on the P1D CE would be the levels. I'd keep the 12 and 135 lumens but would want ~1 lumen low. 

Did I say holy schmoly? I don't think anyone will outdo this for a while....at least not by much!


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, the latest "it" light has arrived, as in, "This is IT!" (at least for today...)

This maybe the light to bump my FF3 from EDChood.

Very interested to see what the price will be considering 7777s comments about keeping things reasonable...


----------



## Walt175 (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice lights, and I think the CE will be on my christmas list, but I think Fenix narrowly missed the bullseye. I can't tell for sure, but it doesn't look like a real big difference in brightness between the Lux and Cree versions. What would the runtimes be like on the CE version if they backed the drive down so they get the same brightness levels from both?


----------



## 8686 (Nov 18, 2006)

Just noticed the price on LOP-SE dropped to $35.

Hmmm, perhaps a AAA version Cree is due soon?


----------



## lexina (Nov 18, 2006)

Fantastic news! The strobe mode will come in useful for road biking. Echoing what everyone says, I hope it will accept rechargeables.


----------



## Piripi (Nov 18, 2006)

This is very exciting! I am in for at least one P1D CE.


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 18, 2006)

I would like a switch option, possibly separate tail assembly ?


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Nov 18, 2006)

This really is fantastic news!

I'll take two, please!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 18, 2006)

Fenix L1P, Fenix E0, CPF LE VB-16 4W and W.E. 9D Raider cover 100% of my needs...Oh wait...Fenix P1D CE...I think I just found another 1%. I don't need another light...but I want a P1D CE.


----------



## phypaa (Nov 18, 2006)

Great! As someone mentioned before, should we pre-order?

It is really a great news.


----------



## Tremendo (Nov 18, 2006)

Either way, I'm in.


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 18, 2006)

im in! if the price is right. and, oh! im gonna give my P1 to my wife now


----------



## RadarGreg (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm in for a P1D CE version. I'll be interested in the new Cree LED and how it compares to Luxeon LEDs. Great job, Fenix!


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 18, 2006)

light_emitting_dude said:


> :kewlpics: There needs to be a "DROOLING" Smilie because I am drooling.



There is one: 

And so am I!!


----------



## _StoogeHunter_ (Nov 18, 2006)

Want some? Get some. I will for sure!


----------



## Nell (Nov 18, 2006)

I was just getting used to the LOP SE, and I said no more new units until the Cree's come to market. 
Your P1D CE will be followed up by a 1AA and a 1AAA version, i'm sure..


----------



## cheapo (Nov 18, 2006)

135 lumens.... say what?!?!? a clicky version would be awsome, but still... WOW! oh, and i noticed a new reflector, is it aluminum, and does it smoothen the beam?

-David


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 18, 2006)

i want 1
i need 1
i got to have 1

..end of story
lol


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 18, 2006)

so does the the digitally current regulated provide true lower currents at the low n primary levels? or does it just use pwn like other lights? also y not indication of p or q xr-e bin unlike t-bin luxeon?

probably have to wait a while to see more detailed info, sometimes rushing isnt good...


----------



## NewBie (Nov 18, 2006)

Foursevens-

Quite, obviously you didn't have the exposure locked between your side to side photos.











Could you please take additional photos, with the exposure locked between each set of low, medium, two high settings? All without saturation please. This would help us compare the two, to make an informed buying decision.

Thanks!


----------



## yellow (Nov 18, 2006)

I changed my impression of the lighting levels:

normal / full / low is a good idea (dunno for strobe)
but "SOS" is of no use (as noone will really watch for the signals). 
Better have it be a low herz flashing, say 1-2 / sec.


Cant wait for the AA models. Now finally the reverse clicky comes in handy...


----------



## garageguy (Nov 18, 2006)

The best news I have heard in a long time! There are few changes I would like to see though. 1. Drop the SOS mode and possibly even the strobe mode.
2. Add a really low lumen level. 3. Add a clicky switch! Even if these changes were not made it still sounds like an amazing light. If the price is fair I'm in. I think I see AA and AAA versions in the future. I sure hope so!


----------



## Bill97z (Nov 18, 2006)

Really cool! Another vote for hoping the price of these things is not too high.

The CREE model seems like a no brainer over the P1D or am I missing something?

I think the strobe function is cool, but SOS might be overkill. I don't mind multifunctions as long as it is not over cumbersome to activate all the modes.

I think the price will depend on whether the existing P1 will be dropped. If not, the existing P1 will most likely keep it's price point and these will be sold as "premium editions" at probably twice the price. I myself am hoping the P1 gets REPLACED with these more advanced editions for a more stable pricing point.


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Nov 18, 2006)

Whew! Thank god I waited so long and finally ordered the now-belittled Luxxie P1 just 3 days ago! 

At least it's supposed to arrive today....


----------



## fleegs (Nov 18, 2006)

stupid double posting


----------



## fleegs (Nov 18, 2006)

This is very interesting. I can't wait to see these in person.

Seems like a resounding "drop the SOS mode for a low mode". Which I would agree with. If they get a super low mode, with the features they currently have, they will take over that last piece of the market.

I sure wish they would make a light with super low, low, med, high, burst with a memory setting to remember the last one used. Then you would have a light with an initial brightness that you need. Twisting to get where you want to go is annoying when you know what you need before you turn it on. Especially if your eyes are dark adjusted and you have to pass med and high before getting to low each time you turn the light on.


If this hits before Christmas, what a rush it will be.


rob


----------



## xochi (Nov 18, 2006)

These lights are very interesting.

SOS and Strobe are nice options to have if you can keep them buried in a rarely accessed menu somewhere but if you have to cycle through them they become a nuisance.


----------



## slvoid (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll take one with a clickie...


----------



## garageguy (Nov 18, 2006)

fleegs said:


> I sure wish they would make a light with super low, low, med, high, burst with a memory setting to remember the last one used. Then you would have a light with an initial brightness that you need. Twisting to get where you want to go is annoying when you know what you need before you turn it on. Especially if your eyes are dark adjusted and you have to pass med and high before getting to low each time you turn the light on.
> 
> 
> rob


 Fenix if are reading this please read the above qoute again. That is exactly what I want, Rob put it perfectly. Excellent idea!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, NewBie

The additional spill is just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 18, 2006)

You gotta be freakin kidding me! That's was fast work by fenix! :goodjob: 
But I agree with most of the post, skip the SOS-mode, even the strobe. Keep it simple, 3 levels of brightness (allthough I would prefer 2, but with the cree being so bright, a broader range like 3 might be better). Less is more.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 18, 2006)

I was thinking about those other modes. I guess it's OK with me that they are there as long as I can get back to medium by pausing two seconds. 

Other flashlights make you scroll through the other modes to get back to normal operation.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Nov 18, 2006)

wow....if the size is near to a P1 for the digi-cree...I am in for at least 2!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Nov 18, 2006)

garageguy said:


> Fenix if are reading this please read the above qoute again. That is exactly what I want, Rob put it perfectly. Excellent idea!




oh yeah, that too!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 18, 2006)

Well this is interesting... didn't think I would wake up to this.


Now I fear is the point where Fenix lights start becoming overly complicated. Hope that's not the case.

What I would really like to see is a regulated two level L2T style light.

high 140 lumens low 25 lumens.. something like that.
With a REAL tactical clicky. No more reverse clickies!

Yea, I'm another one who doesn't want SOS or Strobe on my lights either.


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 18, 2006)

Im in no matter how much they price it. As long as it is under 150 im happy..


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 18, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> Im in no matter how much they price it. As long as it is under 150 im happy..




Wow. You would pay 150$??


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

****Fenix Did it Again***
Hats Off to Fenix Light
&
Fenix - Store . Com
:goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob:
*​


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 18, 2006)

Great innovation,, and very quick!






I agree they should leave the SOS mode out. And low could be lower. Definitely a light that will make some waves.
An AA version would be a bit less bright, but even more useful.
But I haven't read the answer to the very important question: *will it take rechargeables?



*

Kees


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Nov 18, 2006)

NewBie said:


> Foursevens-
> Quite, obviously you didn't have the exposure locked between your side to side photos.


How can you tell that?


----------



## Anarchocap (Nov 18, 2006)

garageguy said:


> The best news I have heard in a long time! There are few changes I would like to see though. 1. Drop the SOS mode and possibly even the strobe mode.
> 2. Add a really low lumen level.



First, I'd like to say hats off to Fenix! You guys FREAKING ROCK! You know your customer base, you listen to them, and you develop your products quickly and accordingly at a reasonable price. You beat every production light company to market with the Cree XR-E!! :rock:

Second, I am going to echo what others have said here. SOS mode is completely USELESS. This is especially true when there is already a strobe mode. Strobe can stay or go, I don't care. I may not ever use it. I would say use would be 1 in 1000. Here is a case of some guy getting rescued because of the light from his iPod Nano, no strobe or SOS needed!!

Third, a 1-3 lumens LOW is needed for an all purpose carry light. 12 lumens is just too bright to pull out to read a menu or like thing in the middle of a dim restaurant or other stuff where you don't want to blind or wake up the people around you when its dark, but still need light to help you see.

Fourth, for me, I see a 123a as a tactical, special use light. As such, I need a clickie. Make a natural, extremely durable HAIII clickie 123a with the Cree XR-E at a reasonable price and you will have trouble keeping up with all the orders pouring in.

Fifth, general use lights use AAA and AA sized batteries. I can't wait for you to come out with Cree XR-E versions of these lights. As others have said, I would love you to start using E series smaller sized bodies on your Lux/Cree AAA lights. Please consider this, although I realize there may be technical challenges or considerations why you haven't done this.

Sixth, as a consumer of your products, I'd like to say thank you for doing what you do. Your prices and your innovation are benchmarks for the industry.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

now some questions... :nana:
1) is Fenix P1D CE, the XR-E based light properly thermally managed?

2) is the XR-E using the MCPCB?, if yes, are there 9 thru hole via's below the XRE to transfer the heat??

3) what is the *Cree XR-E Bin*?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

Please two stages only: low and full. 

Get rid of the strobe and SOS and add a clicky switch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## |Hemppis| (Nov 18, 2006)

This looks all too tempting! Depending on the price, this might be my new keychain "toy" 

But I'm really more NiMH kinda guy, so as soon as they release a 2AA version (L2Cree? :naughty, I'm


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 18, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Wow. You would pay 150$??


 

You wouldn't? I hope that it is $80 or under but this light is going to be the best pocket light ever produced and will crush HDS lights which cost well over $200 for the upcoming HDS85.


----------



## alberto (Nov 18, 2006)

Darn. Just when I thought I had bought my last flashlight for a while... I'll take one of the CE models for sure. This is getting harder and harder to explain to the wife, especially when all my new Fenix lights *look alike*.


----------



## LightBright (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread is going to increase the price all "buy" itself !!!! Low Med Hi Off is good enough for me.


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks great, I'm in.  

Like many others have said, I wish there were no strobe/SOS, or at least a model with and a model without.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope that it is $80 or under .. I guess *some where around $50*


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> You wouldn't? I hope that it is $80 or under but this light is going to be the best pocket light ever produced and will crush HDS lights which cost well over $200 for the upcoming HDS85.


 You guys are ruining it for us! Due to all the hype now Fenix will start overcharging their products, since money seems to be growing in the backyard trees of most Cpfers here...


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 18, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> You wouldn't? I hope that it is $80 or under but this light is going to be the best pocket light ever produced and will crush HDS lights which cost well over $200 for the upcoming HDS85.




Well, you've got some pretty high expectations for the light. I would say it does look promising, but I haven't seen enough to make any statements about it yet. Fenix has reasonable quality, but I've not yet seen a Fenix that compares to an HDS.

Did anyone else notice the reflector on the Cree version is smaller?

If the throw is less than the 3W version as stated, I will be a little disapointed. Like I mentioned before, what I really want is an L2T based on this.


----------



## KAM (Nov 18, 2006)

Great news, nice one Fenix, i think it will be around $75, definately getting a CE one


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

if fenix does overcharge, there are 10 - 12 other Fenix clones, who are ready to start !


----------



## Melchior (Nov 18, 2006)

:wow:

*spits out coffee at high velocity*


Wah!?!

Naw this can't be true: it would be like the 99.9995% perfect EDC.


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow. I'll be getting a cree version since I don't have one. I just hope it doesn't cost $200, I don't have the bucks like some of the CP tweakers here, I'm not going to spend that much on a 123a flashlight. Don't care too much for the 4 modes though. Just a plain high and low would be nice. If there was an option to get a version with button, I'd take that one in a second. I like the button much better than turning the head. I agree with other posts here about having to cycle through the modes with this 1.5 seconds in between deal, that's too much hassle to have to do each time. It's the reason I got an L0P instead of the L0P SE. Keep it simple Fenix.


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 18, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> You wouldn't? I hope that it is $80 or under but this light is going to be the best pocket light ever produced and will crush HDS lights which cost well over $200 for the upcoming HDS85.


 

Yea I ment to say 70 and under, oops


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 18, 2006)

A sort of "preview" of the potential of the Cree XR-E version - 
please take a look at the review I just posted over in the CPF Reviews section -

Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock) (link)

excerpt from review -
Well this is the L1T on a Cree XR-E 
vs. Stock L1/2T both on 3.7V Li-Ion RCR123 on High (both using CR123 body)








holy cr*p! that is bright compared to what I used to consider "spectacular"!


----------



## Raven (Nov 18, 2006)

Surefire is doomed


----------



## cheapo (Nov 18, 2006)

oh, well all looked promising till i saw how to change stages... you have to twist off and on and off and on over and over..... this is where a clicky should come in, that way you can just click it instead of twisting all day long.

-david


----------



## greenLED (Nov 18, 2006)

What exactly does "digitally regulated brightness" mean?


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 18, 2006)

OMFG!!!! I want one, where is the list forming? 

Put me down for 1 in Black!

AlexGT


Edit: 

*FENIX WE LOVE YA!!!!!!! *​​*THANKS!!!!!!*​


----------



## PEU (Nov 18, 2006)

greenLED said:


> What exactly does "digitally regulated brightness" mean?



Maybe it means they regulate the current for each level instead of using PWM.


Pablo


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

digitally regulated brightness... probably PWM


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 18, 2006)

Raven said:


> Surefire is doomed


 
That's what I thought when nuwaii came out with the QIII, but they still managed to keep afloat. Now they must change (they did with the e1l outdoorsman)


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

[email protected] Messenger said:


> That's what I thought when nuwaii came out with the QIII, but they still managed to keep afloat. Now they must to change (they did with the e1l outdoorsman)



yeah surefire can sure survive, a company who has GOV & MIL as clients, where $100 sold for $6000

Fenix...is _'surefire'_ for the "Poor"


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

ViReN said:


> I hope that it is $80 or under .. I guess *some where around $50*



It sounds reasonable, ie. $50


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

Fenix...is _'surefire'_ for the "Poor" [/QUOTE] :lolsign: :lolsign:


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 18, 2006)

S.O.S. and strobe aren't going to be useful to a whole lot of people, but they'll definately be something cool to impress other people with.


----------



## NewBie (Nov 18, 2006)

ViReN said:


> digitally regulated brightness... probably PWM



Foursevens indicated it was actually current dimmed, NOT PWM. 

We will have to see for ourselves when they arrive...


----------



## aceo07 (Nov 18, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> You wouldn't? I hope that it is $80 or under but this light is going to be the best pocket light ever produced and will crush HDS lights which cost well over $200 for the upcoming HDS85.



I hope it's under $80 too. More like $60.

It may crush HDS in brightness, but not in design and construction. I'd only consider over $100 if it has the other qualities along with brightness.

With the HDS, I know exactly how bright it is for each level and it's perfectly flat regulation. It's thermally controlled and won't kill the led or batteries. Each one was tested and unique.


----------



## JimH (Nov 18, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> S.O.S. and strobe aren't going to be useful to a whole lot of people


I have found a great use for strobe and use it all the time. When walking my dogs down a street with no sidewalks, I walk on the left side facing trafic. Whe a car comes into view, I spot them with the strobe for a few seconds to get their attention, then shine the strobing light on the dogs.

Never had it fail. So far everyone has slowed down a little and given us a little extra space.


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 18, 2006)

Ya when I said 150 and under, I was thinking FF3 quality for some reason. Im so used to ff3 Im forgot about lesser quality lights. But $60 max sounds good.


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 18, 2006)

*Fenix has been pretty reasonable about their prices. Looks like they blend quality and price pretty well. Very respectable. I hope they continue to do so.* I dont know why a couple people are saying its ganna be 100 dollars+. I highly doubt that.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, it needs a lot lower low. The SOS could be dropped in favor of that.


fleegs said:


> Seems like a resounding "drop the SOS mode for a low mode". Which I would agree with. If they get a super low mode, with the features they currently have, they will take over that last piece of the market.
> 
> I sure wish they would make a light with super low, low, med, high, burst with a memory setting to remember the last one used. Then you would have a light with an initial brightness that you need. Twisting to get where you want to go is annoying when you know what you need before you turn it on. Especially if your eyes are dark adjusted and you have to pass med and high before getting to low each time you turn the light on.



Sounds like an HDS. If HDS had made a smaller version of the EDC (a real EDC) then they would have most of this market already. The Military focus does not produce lights for pocket EDC. 

Alternatively, start at the lowest setting not to kill night vision. I used my FireFly like that while camping as I used the lowest setting most often anyway.
Sometimes you need to get the high level right away though, so this is still an interface that needs to be worked out.

If this costs over $60 though, I will have to wait. A long time - the new electronics should not add that much to the cost and the Cree LEDs are not expensive, so the price will come down later. If it's $100, I'll wait for the SureFire Pocket Rocket, the least military focused Surefire on the horizon.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 18, 2006)

This is definitely something that I will be considering if the price is right. I personally think that it would be smarter to have the lower settings first because I don't want to have to cycle past 135 lumens if all I need is the 12 and would like to preserve my night vision. I don't see a problem with including the strobe and SOS because of the way the light functions, you don't ever have to see them if you don't want to. 

Excellent light here. Kudos for coming out with it first. I sure hope it is as it sounds and current regulated rather than pwm. I will also be keeping my eyes on the L2T series to include a cree. That one with a 1x123 would be even closer to my "perfect" EDC.


----------



## aceo07 (Nov 18, 2006)

I also agree with some of the other comments made here. Make it less complicated. 3 levels is good, but SOS seems too much. Make a good compromise between price and profit. As the past year as shown, there's a lot of competition out there. 

I've bought a lot of Fenix for gifts and I hope they remain reasonably priced so I can keep doing that.


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 18, 2006)

Why would it cost more than what P1 is right now? The production cost are the same I supposed, so you guys are planning to pay double or more because of the hype? :lolsign: I'm sure other company would come up with XRE version for much lower price *cough* Luxogen LR5CE *cough*


----------



## iocheretyanny (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree, no need for SOS, Much rather add Extra low instead (<1 lumen) for map readin gand runtime in emergencies. I like idea of strobe though.

Question, Usually Fenix announces the Bin used in its lights. Since Fenix will be mass producing these CREE's, I would guess P2. Can A Premium version be created similar to what Fenix usually does, where the BIN is premium?


----------



## cloud (Nov 18, 2006)

PP ready & waiting :rock: 

Always been a big fenix supporter, this is great news for xmas.... but wait. Ugh what am I going to do with my old fenix's now.. Mmm

I can just see now that some people that bash fenix for various reasons, just may become converts


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 18, 2006)

iocheretyanny said:


> Question, Usually Fenix announces the Bin used in its lights. Since Fenix will be mass producing these CREE's, I would guess P2. Can A Premium version be created similar to what Fenix usually does, where the BIN is premium?



A little birdie told me that these first ones will be using the P3 WC bin.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hold on here...the price should be $60...let`s not fight to pay more...cause I want one too


----------



## fieldops (Nov 18, 2006)

All sounds great to me. I think Fenix has been more than responsive to the needs and suggestions of people here. I mean, it's never going to be perfect, but its better than we get from many companies: NADA. I'd like to take the opportunity to thank Fenix and 4Sevens for keeping up with the latest trends! It's great! Oh, and yes one P1D CE please


----------



## PEU (Nov 18, 2006)

The P1 is a very nice unit, I modded one some months ago:







Rounded the body in the lathe, added 3 layers of shrink tube (for mouth holding) and added a powerfull rare earth magnet on the backside keeping the lanyard holes.


Pablo


----------



## cloud (Nov 18, 2006)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You guys are ruining it for us! Due to all the hype now Fenix will start overcharging their products, since money seems to be growing in the backyard trees of most Cpfers here...


 
+1 here

Why dont people wait, Im sure it will be competitive... you have a choice vote with your wallet.:rock:


----------



## fleegs (Nov 18, 2006)

P1D-$63.95
P1D-CE-$72.95


My guesses.



rob


----------



## creampuff (Nov 18, 2006)

Seeing as how Fenix probably reads this forum, I am not sure if we want to be posting the upper limits of how much we want to spend  .


The most I am willing to spend is $2.33   , for the Cree version.


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 18, 2006)

creampuff said:


> Seeing as how Fenix probably reads this forum, I am not sure if we want to be posting the upper limits of how much we want to spend  .
> 
> 
> The most I am willing to spend is $2.33   , for the Cree version.



That's the idea, let's lower the average! I would pay $1


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 18, 2006)

For me, the one item that would make this a winner is a glow mode (Like Safe-Light) Or "find me" mode (very quck blink every few seconds). 

The strobe and SOS modes would be less useful to me than this.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 18, 2006)

My guess is $57.95 for the P1D CE.
Now a L1T CE with current regulation would be a great light also. Slap on the L2T body and watch the Cree wake up the neighbors  
Interesting times with Fenix, the P1D CE is the first light of their XRE series... wonder what will be second?


----------



## clifton4th (Nov 18, 2006)

Does nobody want it to be focusable?
I don't have that many lights and no one with a proper throw, so I think it's really useful. Unfortunately it would make the light longer, I guess.
I also agree with the very low mode - especially when swimming at night it's very nice to have some dim light to find the way back to the clothes.
If I have to cycle through the high mode to come to the low mode, I don't care, I don't destroy my night vision - just put my thumb on the output.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I like the idea of a lower low, maybe like the non-Cree model's low (7 lumen) or even lower still and eliminating the SOS. Also like the sequence of the LOPSE (primary-low-high) better. Since it's not likely we'll see changes in this light, maybe the AA or AAA models?

Geoff


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 18, 2006)

I vote for the 1xAA Cree model as well. HA natural as well. If they put an XRE in there, and have a high/low that would be awesome. Switching with the reverse-clickie if it's digital would be easy. Other wise the twist head is a good combo as it's always set to what you want it to come on. Being able to run a li-ion AA would make it the ultimate light for me. Something like 350ma high on regular AA, and Li-Ion could be 350ma low and 700ma high.

A 2xAA Cree would be a must as well! (perhaps with it, 700ma high on 2xAA cells?)

A MUST is a clip!!!! It makes it so much easier to carry!!! I don't use a lanyard to hold a light on my belt or pocket, but a clip I would!!!


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 18, 2006)

pokkuhlag said:


> price  we wanna know the price and does it take rcr123a?


Just when I thought I'd give it a rest, buying Fenixes... Re. the RCR123, I haven't risked one in my P1, but the **3.0V** LiIons work well. Only drawback is that they go out like a ... light.. when the batt's regulator decides it's had enough.


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 18, 2006)

If Fenix is ready then please take note

1. Hi/Low mode only, no more SOS crap
2. Clickie
3. Long throw, don't waste the lumen on spill, I don't need super bright spill for close rannge
3. Keep the price LOW like <$50 or else I can't afford it


----------



## supes (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, and I was almost ready to get a P1, this looks very nice! Excellent timing, Fenix!!! Got to add this to my long list of lights to buy....


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> If Fenix is ready then please take note
> 
> 1. Hi/Low mode only, no more SOS crap
> 2. Clickie
> ...



I fully agree, less than $50 would be fine


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 18, 2006)

Yah... who wants SOS??? Not me!

Keep strobe.

Hi/low too

Having that said. I'm willing to pay $2.99


----------



## tazambo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm with LowTEC,

Just High & Low and the option of a clickie model.
But I personally like the throw verses spill.

When is the Cree LxT coming???

Regards
Dave

p.s. anyone in OZ interested in an "as new" P1 in Natural.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 18, 2006)

1 X P1D CE  

warming up the C/C

This thread is useless without prices :lolsign:


----------



## straightblast (Nov 18, 2006)

In for several P1D CE's if priced anywhere near fair.

WOOHOO


----------



## NAW (Nov 18, 2006)

Fenix outta give http://flashlightreviews.com/index1.html a sample.


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 18, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> If Fenix is ready then please take note
> 
> 1. Hi/Low mode only, no more SOS crap
> 2. Clickie
> ...



Hmm, I have to disagree with your first #3. I prefer flood over throw.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 18, 2006)

Timson said:


> I hope you're ordering a boat load of P1D CE's, because I recon everyone on CPF is gonna want one Tim.


....................... yep, otherwise i think you`ll need another raffle !!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

P1D CE for me too ........


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 18, 2006)

Good grief. This is making if very hard not to buy Chinese products. I hope Surefire has something cool planned for 2007...


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 18, 2006)

Urge to buy...RISING...(reminiscinng traumatic event when my fenix didn't turn on and died... )



KDOG3 said:


> Good grief. This is making if very hard not to buy Chinese products. I hope Surefire has something cool planned for 2007...


----------



## frisco (Nov 18, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> If Fenix is ready then please take note
> 
> 1. Hi/Low mode only, no more SOS crap
> 2. Clickie
> ...



Wide beam in pocket lights is way more usefull !!!!

frisco


----------



## Martini (Nov 18, 2006)

One question, if anybody knows: is level-selection the same as on the L0PSE? 4sevens calls it "a simple twist operation," but doesn't elaborate. We do know the P1D has different electronics on board, hence the "D."

Given the choice of modding current stock, waiting, or paying through the nose for an XR-E light, I'll most likely stick to the first two options. Fenix needs to keep this ≤$50 or I'll pass... for now. BTW, this a great way to mess with all of us who are Christmas shopping!


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 18, 2006)

> Wide beam in pocket lights is way more useful


 

Not for me. The spill is already plenty. Fenix lights all have lots of spill. I'd like to see more throw added for distance.

I bought the Nuwai TM 301-5 thinking I'd have more distance being it's a 5 watt. The Fenix L2T still goes out further. Granted the Nuwai has a brighter spill but the distance is crap. The Fenix had enough usable spill (even though it was not as bright as the Nuwai 5 watt), but the balance on the Fenix is way better (cause it also has some distance). I guess it comes down to what one wants in a light.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 18, 2006)

NAW said:


> Fenix outta give http://flashlightreviews.com/index1.html a sample.



Better yet give it to one of us here! Flashlightreviews is off vacationing till '07


----------



## josean (Nov 18, 2006)

*Why the Luxeon version?*

Why the Luxeon version?

Reading all the messages in this thread, anybody can see that *all of us* want the Cree version. Given the prices of Luxeon and Cree leds, the manufacturing cost can be even lower for the Cree ones.

In order to mark a price, what are the fenix guys going to do?

If both flashlights are sold at same price, no one will buy the Luxeon version.
If the Cree version is more expensive than the Luxeon one, that is overpricing due to demand, not to manufacturing costs.
I do not understand the sense of the non Cree. Would any of you buy the Luxeon one?


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Why the Luxeon version?*



josean said:


> I do not understand the sense of the non Cree. Would any of you buy the Luxeon one?



Nope. Not unless the cree was rediculously priced. Or if the luxeons were really inexpensive (then i'd hand out a bunch as gifts and such)


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

I am not going to buy Luxeon version also, however I think this version is launched, as Cree will cost more and Fenix would like to give alternative. Anyway price(s) will be known soon, so our wallets will vote.


----------



## Martini (Nov 18, 2006)

The only reason I can think of for a price difference in the two is the reflector. If I had to guess, I'd say there is a warehouse full of P1 reflectors that need to be used up. If you look at the pictures 4sevens posted, you can clearly see that the CE has a different reflector. New reflector = increased manufacturing cost. The Lux version is also a nice way of using up more of the LuxIIIs they have sitting around. Rather than the CE being a more expensive version of the P1D, you could look at the Lux version being the "discount" version.


----------



## aceo07 (Nov 18, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> Nope. Not unless the cree was rediculously priced. Or if the luxeons were really inexpensive (then i'd hand out a bunch as gifts and such)



Unfortunately, the reality may be that the CE will be priced so that people WILL still buy the luxeon ones until they can shift production over to XR-E for most of their lights. I don't think they'll let one of their newer models eat into the profits of their still current models.


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 18, 2006)

I thought the production cost of Cree is lower than Luxeon's, isn't it?


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 18, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> That's the idea, let's lower the average! I would pay $1



Now $1 is a bit harsh... 

I think $1.95 is good. 

Buy one get one free of course... and don't forget the free international shipping.

They take paypal right?


----------



## Budman231 (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW ! That looks Awesome... Get a bunch for us !!


----------



## PapikAldo (Nov 18, 2006)

I want to buy a *P1D CE with Cree XR-E* LED, is it avaliable for sale yet ???

Were, at LightHound ??? OpticsHQ ???


----------



## null07 (Nov 18, 2006)

PapikAldo said:


> I want to buy a *P1D CE with Cree XR-E* LED, is it avaliable for sale yet ???
> 
> Were, at LightHound ??? OpticsHQ ???



Probably you haven't read this thread carefully, start from the beginning and you'll be enlightened :lolsign:


----------



## p1fiend (Nov 18, 2006)

Doesn't anyone think the L2T/cr123a body would be a better host for this light?
--It's already:
1. 2 stage, twist head
2. clickie, which can be clicked on and backed off to become a twisty
3. Better looking body, no bulge?

I love Fenix, but I won't be buying this light. I love the L2T 2AA and cr123a, it basically made me hate the P1 twisty, now relegated to my backup light just in case.

I for one, do not want to pull out a light and turn on, off, on, off. All this definately requiring two hands.:thumbsdow 

Way too complicated I say.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 18, 2006)

When I saw this thread, I giggled.

Yes, I giggled.

Now that the euphoria is wearing off, here are my thoughts:

-I am SO getting at least one.
-I'm guessing $60-70 but wouldn't mind up to $100.
-Here's my opinion for the brightness selection:
--Twist on: Start at low, pause, slowly bounce between low and high with pauses at each extreme
--Twist off for <1.5s and then twist back on: Hold previously selected level.
-Fenix has SO been lurking around here!
-Holy hell, this is so awesome.

:goodjob: :rock:


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 18, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> When I saw this thread, I giggled.
> 
> Yes, I giggled.
> 
> ...


They should just spill it and make a subforum lol


----------



## owenbright (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Why the Luxeon version?*



josean said:


> Why the Luxeon version?
> 
> Reading all the messages in this thread, anybody can see that *all of us* want the Cree version. Given the prices of Luxeon and Cree leds, the manufacturing cost can be even lower for the Cree ones.
> 
> ...


 
I agree and think this is a very good observation.


----------



## rantanplan (Nov 18, 2006)

what a hype  ... 

Yeah, it´s cool. The first non-custom light with a XR-E and it´s from the everbodys darling "Fenix", but:
Two of the - imho - most important questions are still open: price & use of rechargeables

Of course, if the´re answers on these questions and I like them, then I´ll get one  ... in the meantime:


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Why the Luxeon version?*



EsthetiX said:


> Nope. Not unless the cree was rediculously priced. Or if the luxeons were really inexpensive (then i'd hand out a bunch as gifts and such)


 
Or they may just begin to try and phase them out just as they did with the l1p and l2t (i smell clearance at 47's...maybe) and make them non premium


----------



## twentysixtwo (Nov 18, 2006)

Holy Freaking Cow!

Paypal ready


----------



## Oddjob (Nov 18, 2006)

At first I thought awesome, but I don't use strobe or SOS so *if* it is going to be $60 to $70 I might as well spend the extra money and have 4sevens do a CREE mod on my PD. I can't see the price being that high though and if it supports RCR123's maybe I'll be a conscientious CPF'er and get the P1D CE *and* get my PD modded!


----------



## Concept (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread has really struck some interest. I new alot of people wanted this light (me included) but whoa. 

Record time for a thread to get to the 200 mark?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread has literally exploded with excitement. Thought I read a rule of the moderators closing a thread when it reaches 200 posts....maybe they will make this one an exception. I can't wait to get my P1D CE!!!


----------



## daveman (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been away for 24 hours and something like this happens. This world is spinning too fast.

_Baiting remark removed..... Unforgiven_


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 18, 2006)

The LS is for those who want throw. Personaly I love plenty of bright spill...so the Cree`s for me. I prefer a bright low...I have a Dart and a bunch of other lights for dim. I think Fenix has gotten the levels pretty much right. To low and you have to run at medium for common tasks, eating up batt juice pretty quick. If anything I would have prefered a low set at 20 lumens or so...12 hour low run time...don`t need 21 hours 70~20~135. If the flashing functions could be change out for more level than I would like 2~8~20~70~135...

That what "I" would like. But you can`t please everyone. I think they did a fine job...compremising...trying to make everyone a little happy.

Ken


----------



## Duff72 (Nov 18, 2006)

looks like I "NEED" another light -good job fenix


----------



## LowBat (Nov 18, 2006)

Well it's not hard to guess why Fenix started with the P series for adding the XR-E. To be the first production light to hit the market a twisty is the simplest to construct (or should I say reconstruct), and the P1 is already a very popular model here on CPF. Now when it comes to the AA versions we're dealing with a clicky switch on the tail cap and trying to get that to control multiple light levels takes some doing. I'm guessing Fenix isn't going to even try that route. Most likely we'll see a slightly longer head on an L1T to accommodate the deeper reflector, and it will remain a simple two output level design which really is what most of us here want anyway. I just hope the folks at Fenix have listened and will increase the resistance so we get a much more significantly low mode then the current L1T.


----------



## ScottyJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeet!!! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

tazambo said:


> I'm with LowTEC,
> 
> Just High & Low and the option of a clickie model.
> But I personally like the throw verses spill.
> ...


 *One more vote here!*


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 18, 2006)

Knowing a CR123 battery has 4.5 W*h of energy available, we can extrapolate how much system efficiency is present by multiplying the lumens times runtime and dividing by the battery capacity.

*PID*
Low 32 lm/W
Med 25 lm/W
High 16 lm/W

*PID-CE*
Low 56 lm/W
Med 45 lm/W
High 30 lm/W

Where is the efficiency being lost at higher brightess levels, the LED or the driver?


----------



## thefish (Nov 18, 2006)

If the price is right I will be in for a P1D CE, it may even replace my Q3 as EDC.


----------



## Weskix (Nov 18, 2006)

Lucky for me someone just decided they deserved my Fenix P1 more than I do and pocketed it when i was not looking. I guess i'll just have to get an upgrade model then, shucks.


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 18, 2006)

HOLY MOLY!!! They DEF read this board!! lol I'm in for 5 at least. I think I dont need anymore lights. This is the one!


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 18, 2006)

what does EDC mean?


----------



## Miracle (Nov 18, 2006)

does any kind souls know what is the lumen rating on the strobe mode?


----------



## adnj (Nov 18, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> what does EDC mean?


every day carry


----------



## Miracle (Nov 18, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> what does EDC mean?



i think EDC means using your torch light in an emergency situation


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 18, 2006)

Miracle said:


> does any kind souls know what is the lumen rating on the strobe mode?



I`ve never heard of a stobe mode being less than full power. So probably 135 lumen...strobe and S.O.S. 

Can`t believe how fast this thread grew considering it`s a weekend. 

Ken


----------



## GRoLED (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, Just starting to think that I spend way too much time on here when I think I've read all the 'interesting' threads, spend 24hrs away and then BAM! Fenix announce this little monster!

Lesson learnt, standing by, paypal at the ready!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 18, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> Hmm, I have to disagree with your first #3. I prefer flood over throw.



Yup, me too!

Welp (like Reagan used to say), it looks like I'll be spending some more money. Didn't even taking any twisting of my arm -- I guess I'm hopeless.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm wondering why you guys want to think the Cree version would be between $50 and $100. If you look at the website, just adding the Cree upgrade to the Ion is $75 and that doesn't include the Ion. I understand the need to live in a fantasy world of cheap prices after all the dough we spend on lights, but let's be realistic...it's gonna cost a lot...:sigh:


----------



## Freedom1955 (Nov 18, 2006)

RCR123A:huh:   :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## MSI (Nov 18, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> I'm wondering why you guys want to think the Cree version would be between $50 and $100. If you look at the website, just adding the Cree upgrade to the Ion is $75 and that doesn't include the Ion. I understand the need to live in a fantasy world of cheap prices after all the dough we spend on lights, but let's be realistic...it's gonna cost a lot...:sigh:



There is a hole lot of difference between modding something and building it in a factory. That is the reason much of todays electronics are cheaper to replace than repair.
The Cree is cheaper than a Luxeon so there is no reason the light should cost more than the current P1 from a production point of view.


----------



## GRoLED (Nov 18, 2006)

Wacbzz,

Remember, the P1 is $45, + $75 would take it to $120.

Now remember that the Cree Mod to the Ion is just that, a Mod, going to be an additional cost for pulling the thing apart in the first place.

I know that there has been some upgrades to the electronics, but i think (hope!) that $100 should be upper estimate.


----------



## FlashMike (Nov 18, 2006)

I can hardly wait for the Cree version. I know that Fenix is a bit optimistic in the Lumen rating of their lights, but using the P1 for a baseline, they claim 55 lumens. Truth is something like 39 Lumens out the front for a P1. This suggests a windage factor of about 71% in their advertising. Taking 71% of 135 Lumens suggests an actual 95 Lumens out the front of the P1D CE. I like!


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 18, 2006)

MSI said:


> The Cree is cheaper than a Luxeon so *there is no reason* the light should cost more than the current P1 from a production point of view.


I love the lights that make up the Fenix stable and hopefully will be among the first to buy this new Cree light, but clearly the laws of supply and demand are lost on you...:naughty:


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm suprised they haven't decided to use a U-bin in the P1D. I mean a nice UWOK would probably put out more light....


----------



## GRoLED (Nov 18, 2006)

> Taking 71% of 135 Lumens suggests an actual 95 Lumens out the front of the P1D CE.


 
Only 95 lumens, pah, don't think I'll bother :naughty:


----------



## GMoney (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree with FlashMike I think the high level of the Cree version will be closer to 95 lumens, which is still awesome.

My minor complaint is that I think using the same current settings for both versions of the light makes the brightness of the Cree in primary and low modes too high for my liking. I think the settings were designed (and thus better thought out) for the lux version. I am confident I am in the minorirty here, most CPFers don't complain about something being too bright


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 18, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> I'm wondering why you guys want to think the Cree version would be between $50 and $100. If you look at the website, just adding the Cree upgrade to the Ion is $75 and that doesn't include the Ion. I understand the need to live in a fantasy world of cheap prices after all the dough we spend on lights, but let's be realistic...it's gonna cost a lot...:sigh:



Thats a modded light, not a production light...I think these will be around $60. Fenix wants to dominate the flashlight world...they want them in the hands of as many people as possible to solidify thier name. 

Selling them at a fair price also hurts other companies that can`t move fast, can`t compete with production cost or simply are to pricey and fat to begin with...could even drive some smaller one`s out the door. If your a flashlight company...thats what you want to do...eliminate as many others as possible...and you get fatter and wealther.

It`s the American way...adopted and improved upon...maybe. LOL

Now a lot of dealers could be hurt, having large inventories of lights no longer in demand...and thats probably going to happen...might even see some great sale prices starting next week. This was discussed in a differant thread not to long ago.

Ken


----------



## LowBat (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok 4sevens, it's been 18 hours since you stirred the pot; and I see you're online and no doubt have read most of the 228 posts to date. I'm sure Fenix now has enough feedback to decide on a price for these new pocket rockets. How about answering a few of the basic questions for your "customers in waiting"?


----------



## X Racer (Nov 18, 2006)

wow. I'll take a CE for sure...


----------



## wooniris (Nov 18, 2006)

Also standing by, paypal at the ready!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 18, 2006)

if its pwn then its gonna suck, some people are more sensatie to this than others.

if they price this anywhere above their current pricing system, it would probably end up like the Huntlight FT-01XSE, the FT-01 was successful but look what happened when then released the $79 XSE version.

the total components in there should not cost more than $50.
anything more than that and someone could just buy an "old" P1 n mod it with XRE with Flupic board which has even more functions and dimms with low current levels instead of pwm.


----------



## Melven (Nov 18, 2006)

You guys with too much money to burn on flashlights make it almost certain that the regular joe will be priced out of the market. For me if it is more than the current P1 price I will pass, and wait for the luxogen version.


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 18, 2006)

Or we can mod our exsisting Luxogen's like Photorb did :lolsign:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm another one who will probably hold out for a <$50 price. I hope you're listening Mr. Fenix, please.

Geoff


----------



## meeshu (Nov 18, 2006)

If I had to choose between the P1D and the P1D CE, I'd go for the P1D CE due to it's higher output for similar runtimes.

But! I don't like having to cycle through different levels/modes in order to select the light output I want. Plus, the strobe and SOS modes are not required in my case.

IF these lights would allow programming the light output/level at switch-on (similar to the Ultimate series of EDC lights), then I may otherwise be tempted to buy one or two.

I'll give these lights a miss this time. Money is being saved for purchasing the Maha MH-C9000 charger which is due for release shortly.

Sorry Fenix, not this time!


----------



## Martini (Nov 18, 2006)

x2x3x2 said:


> if its pwn then its gonna suck, some people are more sensatie to this than others.



According to the original post, it's constant current (PFM, I assume). This is good. I hate PWM at low levels.


----------



## planex (Nov 18, 2006)

Ahh. Yet another light to drool over........


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 18, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Ok 4sevens, it's been 18 hours since you stirred the pot; and I see you're online and no doubt have read most of the 228 posts to date. I'm sure Fenix now has enough feedback to decide on a price for these new pocket rockets. How about answering a few of the basic questions for your "customers in waiting"?



You sneaky you!  I've been collecting all the questions and suggestions
and will amend the first post with a FAQ. It won't have all the answers
but at least the questions will be there so people don't keep asking the
same things. 

It will most likely be sunday evening or monday before
I'll get to that. There are just so many questions. Please don't pm me
stuff like how much will they cost, where, when etc... LOL
Because believe me if I have any more info, this is the first thread
I will run to and report 

One more note... many of the questions can be answered by the first post
or at least the first few. Well since I'm typing up this post, let me see
if I can answer a few from the top of my head

Q: How much will it cost
A: I don't know. Yet.

Q: Is it PWM.
A: No. It's current regulation. Let me repeat, it is NOT using PWM, so
no subtle strobing on all levels. It is current regulated on all levels.

Q: When will it be available?
A: I will be shipping by the end of November

Q: Where can I purchase it?
A: Any authorized Fenix dealer. However I prefer that you order from me 
for obvious reasons. I'll be stocking enough to carry us through the end
of the year.

Q: Will hold a pre-sale?
A: Possible, but first we need to hear from Fenix about the retail price.

Q: Will P1D support RCR123a
A: Dunno yet. I have asked Fenix already. They'll get back to me monday
I'm sure.

Q: What bin does the P1D CE use?
A: I don't know and I doubt they will ever publish or guarantee such.
However I do know they have a reel of P3 WC's  Please don't ask.
Asking and answering such questions just causes trouble. But I'm sure
they as well as everyone are looking for better and brighter bins.

Q: Is Fenix P1D CE, the XR-E based light properly thermally managed?
A: You mean is the thermal path designed right and proper thermal paste
or reflow solder applied. I dunno. I haven't disassembled one. Yet. I
am pretty sure on the primary mode, the current setting is appropriate
to the mass of the light - just like the P1 has the perfect balance of
runtime and brightness... any more the light would overheat. (thats
why I don't get why people use rcr123a in their P1's that make
the light scortching hot after 5 minutes with only 45 minutes of runtime.
Versus the P1 on primaries running a fully regulated 2 hour run with
oodles of light to use) I digress.

Or do you mean is there a thermal sensor feeding back to the circuit.
I dunno.

Q: Is the XR-E using the MCPCB?
A: No.

Q: Will Fenix change the 5 modes to the variations suggested by so many.
A: I dunno. I just know if they are to meet the demand I'm sure production
is happening now. They've already set things in motion and to change things
with all this momentum is counter-productive. This does not mean they
won't have other versions out in the future. Anyway, I'm not speaking
officially here... Just speaking the obvious.

Q: What exactly does "digitally regulated brightness" mean?
A: That means a microprocessor controls the constant current
boost circuit to output at set current levels. Unless I misunderstood them
(I'm 99% sure), all levels are constant current regulated.
The microprocessor end just responds to the on-off action and sets the
output accordingly. VIREN, "digitally regulated brightness" does NOT mean
PWM.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

:nana: where is 4sevens?

Ans: 4sevensis mysteriously hiding and enjoying this thread to the fullest

Edit: Dang... he was right there when i typed above


----------



## ViReN (Nov 18, 2006)

> VIREN, "digitally regulated brightness" does NOT mean
> PWM.



4SeVeNs Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## AdamW (Nov 18, 2006)

lightrod said:


> The only change I'd make on the P1D CE would be the levels. I'd keep the 12 and 135 lumens but would want ~1 lumen low.



Completely agree. I can't see myself using the flashing modes EVER. Give it 4 levels: reeeaaally low for reading, low, medium, and full power. All while twising the light head. Bonehead simple. More twist = brighter output.


----------



## atm (Nov 19, 2006)

Fun thread, thanks for the teaser 4sevens!

My current EDC is a FF3 so I'm familiar and happy with the on/off twisting to select the different levels. It works well as long as it's a smooth, appropriately weighted twist.

Like others here I'd choose to vary the modes a bit though (the advantage of user programmability). I'd prefer a lower low mode, and would want it first in line so as not to have to go through the higher levels first. A big blast of light is the last thing you want when trying to preserve night-adapted vision or not be noticed, and having to block the light as you switch it to get to low isn't ideal, particularly with a twist switch.

I'd also be happy to ditch SOS, but strobe can be handy as an attention grabber. As others have mentioned, if it's the last mode in the order of selection then it's no disadvantage having it there for those that will never use it.

I also agree that RCR123 support is important. 

I'm not a fan of PWM's strobing so the current regulation appeals.

This sounds like it's getting very close to an ideal EDC for many, nice one Fenix!

Andrew


----------



## Skibane (Nov 19, 2006)

Since the LED current levels (and thus the brightness) seem to be under microprocessor control, it would be just a SMOP for Fenix to revise the software for whatever brightness settings/strobe/SOS features their customers prefer- No expensive hardware changes necessary. Given Fenix's traditional responsiveness to customers, this is a GOOD thing!


----------



## CodeOfLight (Nov 19, 2006)

I just emailed you, 4sevens for 2 P1D-CE ones when you are ready to ship! I will just give my other lights to fanily/friends when these come in (except for my Ion. It will still be my EDC just because it is so darn small).


----------



## Miracle (Nov 19, 2006)

does Fenix have limited lifetime warranty?


----------



## Canuke (Nov 19, 2006)

_You guys with too much money to burn on flashlights make it almost certain that the regular joe will be priced out of the market. For me if it is more than the current P1 price I will pass, and wait for the luxogen version._

On the other hand, all those early adopters are helping amortize the up-front R&D costs.

Once the initial wave of early adopters are done buying, the reviews out and the hype is past, the market then consists of those who are just looking for value in a flashlight. The price then adjusts accordingly to a balance between maximum profits for the manufacturer/dealer and maximum value for the customer, i.e. between supply and demand.

If that balance still leaves a big profit margin for the manufacturers, it means they make money hand over fist, i.e. are rewarded for a home run.

If that balance end up below costs, the item disappears from the market.

So "regular Joes" aren't being "priced out of the market", they are being priced out of paying for R&D costs on something not yet proven. Instead, by waiting until the price adjusts, they eventually pay the balanced market price which reflects proven value. 

Tradeoff. Not a conspiracy.

...

This thread has to be breaking the "posts per hour" record. :duck: Thing happen faaaast around here.


----------



## M I K (Nov 19, 2006)

SureFire, are you listening? A nice 1 Lumen low and a 150 Lumen paint blistering high. A click switch with momentary on/off, so we can do the stupid strobe/SOS BS once every 14.5 years weather we need to or not. Just remember to stuff it in a pocket clip equiped L1 body so we can get our fists wraped around it and use it with one hand. With your fix it policy, there won't be anything for you to worry about.

In the meantime I'll continue to enjoy my U2.


----------



## PFloyd (Nov 19, 2006)

Having just purchased a P1, I'm  over the P1D CE. 135 Lumens from a CR123A battery is utterly fantastic.

I'm    *Well done Fenix:twothumbs :twothumbs *


:thanks: 
*Bob*


----------



## nemul (Nov 19, 2006)

135 lumens for 1hr
sign me up! lol


----------



## Martini (Nov 19, 2006)

Great post, Canuke. Let me add this: When a new company starts selling products (or services, to an extent), all of its overheads must be factored in. The pricing of those products is really a gamble based on the projected profit margin and the amount of time it will take the business to break even (which is very important when you have a large outstanding loan). The average time for this to occur is three years. Fenix appears to have already "made its bones" in the light business. Note their rapid product deployment from the introduction of the L0 to now. What this indicates to us is that Fenix now has the capital to bring new products to market without adjusting the initial price to compensate for overhead. The price can be set (or a pricing schedule worked out in advance) and the development cost diffused over time and by other products. What this means for us is that we need not fear high initial cost, at least not by necessity; and I hardly think Fenix would smite us with unjustified prices either. Things look good for Fenix, and in turn look good for us, the end-line users.

To 4sevens: I know you probably can't answer this yet, but once you're made aware of the cost, you might want to include in the FAQ whether or not there will be an introductory sale or the usual CPF discount, etc. Knowing how popular their products have become, I doubt Fenix will keep you waiting too long...


----------



## geepondy (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet in this thread but I sure hope the Cree offering will migrate to other Fenix lights, mainly the LxT series.


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 19, 2006)

Martini said:


> Great post, Canuke. Let me add this: When a new company starts selling products (or services, to an extent), all of its overheads must be factored in. The pricing of those products is really a gamble based on the projected profit margin and the amount of time it will take the business to break even (which is very important when you have a large outstanding loan). The average time for this to occur is three years. Fenix appears to have already "made its bones" in the light business. Note their rapid product deployment from the introduction of the L0 to now. What this indicates to us is that Fenix now has the capital to bring new products to market without adjusting the initial price to compensate for overhead. The price can be set (or a pricing schedule worked out in advance) and the development cost diffused over time and by other products. What this means for us is that we need not fear high initial cost, at least not by necessity; and I hardly think Fenix would smite us with unjustified prices either. Things look good for Fenix, and in turn look good for us, the end-line users.
> 
> To 4sevens: I know you probably can't answer this yet, but once you're made aware of the cost, you might want to include in the FAQ whether or not there will be an introductory sale or the usual CPF discount, etc. Knowing how popular their products have become, I doubt Fenix will keep you waiting too long...



Love this post! :goodjob: 

Now regarding the P1D, I'm a little sad that there wasn't a little prototype or feedback thread going around before this. I don't think feedback from members would point favourably towards the strobe and SOS modes. However, Fenix is good at responding to changes so perhaps this production run won't be very big. They can also make more money having a first run of P1D that are not-so-perfect to take advantage of initial excitement and then a second run of P1D that are perfect-enough for laggards like me resulting in higher overall sales.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 19, 2006)

Strobe is good. SOS is OK. Better to have it somewhere it only shows up when you want it though.


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 19, 2006)

AndyTiedye said:


> Strobe is good. SOS is OK. Better to have it somewhere it only shows up when you want it though.



yah Strobe is good. SOS meh.. i could pass


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 19, 2006)

I would like to see the same thing with their AA and AAA lights,


----------



## fieldops (Nov 19, 2006)

TORCH_BOY said:


> I would like to see the same thing with their AA and AAA lights,



At the pace at which they are moving with current trends, I suspect we will not have to wait long. This is especially true if people are going to snap these initial lights up. Once they see people will buy them heavily, expect an avalanche of new lights to come out fast. Remember that the competition is watching too (though not nearly as responsive as Fenix). Fun times ahead


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm totally new here I've just kind of been observing people and learning a little bit about lights. Anyway, do people always go nuts like this every time a new light comes out from a popular company?


----------



## Anarchocap (Nov 19, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> I'm totally new here I've just kind of been observing people and learning a little bit about lights. Anyway, do people always go nuts like this every time a new light comes out from a popular company?


Generally yes, if its something along the lines of this.

The Cree XR-E LED has just been announced as production ready. It is the latest evolution, which has doubled brightness levels over like products. All things being the same, you get twice the output with the same run time. Having a production light ready just about 1 month after Cree's announcement is quite an accomplishment.

Previous announcements from other companies have been more hype than reality. The Cree XR-E is the first LED in a long time that actually does what it says is going to do.


----------



## Ikonomi (Nov 19, 2006)

Man... I _was_ gonna get myself an L1T for Christmas...


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 19, 2006)

EsthetiX said:


> I'm totally new here I've just kind of been observing people and learning a little bit about lights. Anyway, do people always go nuts like this every time a new light comes out from a popular company?



The Cree XLamp XR-E represents the biggest jump in LED efficiency that's been seen in quite some time. We're talking real-world wall-plug efficiencies closing in on compact-fluorescent lamps. If you are at all impressed with Luxeons, the XR-E may impress you all over again.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 19, 2006)

10,000+ views in 24 hours.....hmmmm......wonder if it'll sell? I don't know of anyone who is not ready for the Cree XR-E explosion.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 19, 2006)

NAW said:


> I personally don't own any Fenix lights. But I think if these new lights can use RCR123 batteries, then I'll be sold. If someone knows that would be great.



Use of RCR123 _"properly"_ requires Buck-Boost Configuration, but the Buck-Boost have one inherit problem, efficiency that is very LOW, especially when compared with synchronous Boost only configuration. Runtime suffers as a result.... it's a trade off when you are using Buck-Boost.....

to keep it simple, i believe, fenix has gone with the best efficiency, using RCR123 will turn it directly in to DD mode, and most people try to use RCR123 only to obtain "Brightness" anyways...


----------



## Miracle (Nov 19, 2006)

does any kind souls know anything about the Fenix warranty?

:huh2:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 19, 2006)

The only RCR123As that I have are the 3.0V kind that comes off the charger at 3.7V and then drops to 3.0V under load. Those should work perfectly well with most lights, with a shorter runtime as the only downside.

This is Fenix's warranty statement, direct from the packaging of my L2T:


Fenix L2T packaging said:


> Limited lifetime warranty. Repair is free, but cost for parts will be charged.


Of course, that doesn't mean much, because 4sevens solves any problem that pops up with no hassle. :goodjob:


----------



## RA40 (Nov 19, 2006)

This is going to be a good X-mas. 

From: Me
To: Me


----------



## Mike V (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow.
Sounds nice.



Just in case Fenix IS reading this; I'll chime in with I'd like a clicky and a really low output setting and would be happy to loose the SOS mode.


----------



## atm (Nov 19, 2006)

ViReN said:


> ...and most people try to use RCR123 only to obtain "Brightness" anyways...


Personally I use them to save money on primaries, and I'd reckon many other rechargeable users do too. Over the life of a light it is a significant cost saving feature for many.

Andrew


----------



## swissbianco (Nov 19, 2006)

verry nice! any clip this time? diffrent alu colors? titanium edition?


----------



## lukestephens777 (Nov 19, 2006)

Fantastic! Can't wait to get my hands on one of these!!

Just a couple of things... I don't think the price increase over the current P1 should be that much. For starters the Cree Led is cheaper, So basically the upgraded circuitry and design changes are the only cost differences. For me anything up to maybe $65 would be fine, any more and i think it's a little ridiculous! Lets all remember this is a mass produced China made light. Also i agree that the L1T/L2T would be a much better form factor! Clickies are just so much better!

Other than that! Can't wait for one! Fenix has answered my Flashlight prayers!


----------



## josean (Nov 19, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Knowing a CR123 battery has 4.5 W*h of energy available, we can extrapolate how much system efficiency is present by multiplying the lumens times runtime and dividing by the battery capacity.
> 
> *PID*
> Low 32 lm/W
> ...



I'm affraid that your calculations are not right. Usually, runtime does not cover the full battery capacity, but just up to reaching a given output level (the usual is 50% brightness with respect to the initial level).

More questions to consider. If the light has fully flat regulation, this level of brightness will be reached nearly the end of battery capacity, but if it has a simpler linear regulation, that level can be reached while still remaining a lot of charge in batteries.

The third question is the reliability in lumen numbers. As someone mentioned before, other fenix lights give about 70-75% of lumens with regard to the advertised figures.

To obtain reliable efficiency numbers, you will have to wait until you have one, and then take real measurements using your equipement.


----------



## Boomerang (Nov 19, 2006)

I just visited the www.fenixlight.com website and there's NO mention of these lights.

Something ain't right, that the company that makes them doesn't have a word about these claimed new flashlights on their website. No pre-announcement would be permissible without visual proof.

WTF!?!

Andy


----------



## lukestephens777 (Nov 19, 2006)

I also think us CPF'ers should get a 10% or more  discount for helping Fenix know what to build into their new lights!! We deserve it! ha! 

Buy One get one free? Anyone else in? :naughty:


----------



## lukestephens777 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mate, 4 Sevens made the announcement, which serves as almost like news on an upcoming model (hopefully tomorrow  ) His store is Fenix-store.com also. And 4 Sevens also mentioned this is a teaser. As for visual proof, just have a look at the Pic of the new P1 with the Cree sitting inside... 



Boomerang said:


> I just visited the www.fenixlight.com website and there's NO mention of these lights.
> 
> Something ain't right, that the company that makes them doesn't have a word about these claimed new flashlights on their website. No pre-announcement would be permissible without visual proof.
> 
> ...


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 19, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Good grief. This is making if very hard not to buy Chinese products. I hope Surefire has something cool planned for 2007...



Your BOG 3W module and River Rock 1AA are both made in China.


----------



## glockboy (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## lightrod (Nov 19, 2006)

FlashMike said:


> I can hardly wait for the Cree version. I know that Fenix is a bit optimistic in the Lumen rating of their lights, but using the P1 for a baseline, they claim 55 lumens. Truth is something like 39 Lumens out the front for a P1. This suggests a windage factor of about 71% in their advertising. Taking 71% of 135 Lumens suggests an actual 95 Lumens out the front of the P1D CE. I like!


I've measured my P1 at 46 lumens which is 84% of the claimed 55. 84% of the 135 claim is 113 lumens. Whether 95 or 113, not much difference and anything around 100 ain't shabby!

Here's where it gets real interesting - my same P1 measures 68 lumens with a RCR123, a full 48% higher than on the primary. If we get the same ratio on the P1D CE, we'll be coming in about 150 lumens!!! 

That would be insane. Can it be? Anyone have an idea of whether we should expect the same impact for rechargables vs primaries on the P1D CE as on the P1???


----------



## cgiammarco (Nov 19, 2006)

> I've measured my P1 at 46 lumens which is 84% of the claimed 55. 84% of the 135 claim is 113 lumens. Whether 95 or 113, not much difference and anything around 100 ain't shabby!
> 
> Here's where it gets real interesting - my same P1 measures 68 lumens with a RCR123, a full 48% higher than on the primary. If we get the same ratio on the P1D CE, we'll be coming in about 150 lumens!!!
> 
> That would be insane. Can it be? Anyone have an idea of whether we should expect the same impact for rechargables vs primaries on the P1D CE as on the P1???



If the light is current regulated, wouldn't the board inside try to deliver just XXXma of current to the light at each brightness level regardless of battery input voltage?


----------



## paxxus (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, that was fast :goodjob: 

However, having seen the quality of the threads on my P1 I dare not think how long they'll last with a twisty operated interface exerting maybe 10x more wear on the threads - not long is my guess :devil:. But maybe they improved on that. 

Anyway, depending on price I may just get one anyway


----------



## garageguy (Nov 19, 2006)

My wife just asked me if there is anything that I would like for my birthday next week. Hmmm, what should I tell her?


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 19, 2006)

swissbianco said:


> verry nice! any clip this time? diffrent alu colors? titanium edition?


what about MIL-SPEC HA  ? I've been dieing for a clip too.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 19, 2006)

I see pple getting rid of their Fenix at B/S/T, probably in anticipation for this Fenix Cree madness.


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 19, 2006)

- Drop the strobe and SOS
- 3 levels with the lowest around 2 lumens
- No PWM flickering 
- Able to accept rechargeables
- Good heat sinking

[font=&quot]Then *MAYBE* I’d pay $35 for it. That is after ya’ll beta test it for me.  [/font]


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 19, 2006)

flame2000 said:


> I see pple getting rid of their Fenix at B/S/T, probably in anticipation for this Fenix Cree madness.



If anyone wants to sell me their old L1P when you get your new P1D, just pm me.

$$ inc shipping to UK pls.

Fully working only, don't need holster.

I'll pay up to £12 ($20), inc p&p !!!


----------



## revolvergeek (Nov 19, 2006)

[Golum]Curses them! They tease us with The Precious right at the beginning of Christmas Shopping Season![/Golum]

Seriously, I am very pleased and impressed. If they would bring out the L1D CE next they would pretty much get into the pocket of everybody on CPF!


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, I want one of course.:naughty: 

I do agree with others about dropping the SOS mode.


----------



## Miracle (Nov 19, 2006)

drop the SOS mode.

The 3 levels + Strobe mode r fine


----------



## CM (Nov 19, 2006)

Now this I gotta try.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 19, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> Your BOG 3W module and River Rock 1AA are both made in China.




True, but I made up for it by getting a KL1 head, McR-20 reflector, Aleph 17500 body and Z57 tailcap. All made in USA, or so I was told.


----------



## Nake (Nov 19, 2006)

Why are so many people so insistent on getting rid of the strobe and SOS? They are the 4th & 5th output levels. You don't *have *to go there. 
I myself think it is a good sequence. I most likely will never use the strobe and SOS, but I don't care if it's there.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 19, 2006)

*cgiammarco* wrote: _"If the light is current regulated, wouldn't the board inside try to deliver just XXXma of current to the light at each brightness level regardless of battery input voltage?"_

On most, the circuit is effectively "by-passed" when the Vin exceeds the Vout 
- ie: if the battery voltage is greater than the intended output voltage of the circuit - the circuit is by-passed - 
so in effect the light becomes a direct drive on that battery.

So using a 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123 the circuit is by-passed, and the light is effectively in direct-drive from the battery. 
At least this is the way all the LuxIII flashlights I tried with 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeables seem to work.

This is the reason why flashlights on 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeables are so spectacularly bright - since 3.7V is at (or slightly above) most LuxeonIII Vf (forward voltage) and the Li-Ion is capable of delivering the high currents needed to get the rated/potential brightness of the LuxIII - 
this appears to apply to the Cree XR-E too, as my review Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock) seems to indicate (although do bear in mind this is a Cree XR-E mod in a L1/2T - circuit designed/intended for a LuxIII).

Fenix P1 - "pocket rocket" (linked review) has the Fenix P1 on 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123.

and in part 1 of this linked review -

Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock)

the lights are using 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123 (in the CR123 bodies).


----------



## Radio (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 19, 2006)

revolvergeek said:


> [Golum]Curses them! They tease us with The Precious right at the beginning of Christmas Shopping Season![/Golum]
> 
> Seriously, I am very pleased and impressed. If they would bring out the L1D CE next they would pretty much get into the pocket of everybody on CPF!



Yea, if Fenix comes out with a AA and/or AAA before Christmass...7777 better order them by the truckload! I doubt any of us could stand not having one. I`m not going to get the 123 one (although I think it sound great) but when the AAA and AA comes out...CCard`s going to fly out.

Ken


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure where you've been mislead but the CR123A is not explosive prone IMO and especially not in a single cell light. There's been way too much FEAR (False Evidence Appearing Real) put out regarding this. Just use common sense and in a single cell light there should be no problem. 


LEDninja said:


> Hope Fenix comes out with a L0D-CE and V1D-CE soon. Don't want to get into the pricey and more explosive prone CR123A batteries unless I have to.
> 
> I would not worry too much about the price. The L0P-SE was introduced at a LOWER price ($39) than the original L0P ($47.95). Allowing for a XR-E premium I do not expect a L0P-SE-XRE to be more expensive than the original L0P. Same for the P1D and P1D-CE. Unless you want one in titamium.....


----------



## ScottyJ (Nov 19, 2006)

garageguy said:


> My wife just asked me if there is anything that I would like for my birthday next week. Hmmm, what should I tell her?



My birthday is december 1, what should I tell my wife?


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe your not a hiker or have a survivalist mindset but I am very thankful that they have included the S.O.S. function and if you don't need it just don't use it. It can't be that bad having it there but if you need it then it would be very bad not having it.


javafool said:


> The P1D CE sounds like the flashlight almost everyone has been wanting but I do have one more question.
> 
> Has anyone in the group actually used (needed) a SOS mode during the last ten years? That mode, more than the strobe or other modes, just seems a pain in the butt to me.
> 
> It's certainly not a show stopper, but I really feel SOS is a mode that detracts rather than adds to these lights.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

Look at the popularity of the Jil Intelli and FluPic versions. People couldn't get these because of supply problems but they were in high demand. I can't believe anyone is saying to eliminate the extra functions. Jeeezzz - just don't use them if you don't need them. They will probably be at the end of the function set anyway. Like I said it is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. 


Flea Bag said:


> I really admire Fenix for their achievements but setting down past the initial excitement, I think this light is a little too complicated for its intended use -unless I got its intended use wrong.
> 
> Popular lights like the McLux-PD, Nuwai Q3, SF A2 and even the older Fenix P1 are all testament that simplicity and everyday practicality go hand in hand. Two brightness levels is already enough for most people while three is on the verge of being less instinctive and knocking on HDS EDC-levels of complication. Twisting the new P1D light to get it to go from low to high will take 4 twists. If I'm using primary and then I have to signal someone quickly, it'll take 3 twists before I can use the strobe. If it's not too late, I hope they can remove the strobe and SOS functions before production gains too much momentum.
> 
> Just my opinion though I'm sure others will welcome the extra functions while sacrificing a bit of operation speed.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

Have you every looked at one of these two stage lights? It is easy to add such a switch - I'm sure most modders could do this. Why not just buy a P1 and add this yourself. Or get an Orb XR-E. Fenix has been doing things right and I'll say they got this RIGHT too just the way it is.


easilyled said:


> I agree although I really applaud Fenix about such a rapid utilisation of cutting-edge technology.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people will be very happy with this and I'll be one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

I haven't read this entire thread yet but :wow: :thanks: CREE! This could be my ultimate EDC and please keep all the functions! I don't want to get too negative with the few people here trying to change this great light you have but maybe both could be produced eventually for the simpletons  Sorry guys who want to make this simple but look at what made the Arc 4+, The HDS Ultimate series, the Jil Intelli, and Goldserve's FluPic so hot. It wasn't a simple high low or even 3 level light. You got it right the way it is Fenix! Cheers!


----------



## FASTCAR (Nov 19, 2006)

ok i will ask :

How does a HDS 60 at 60 lumens last 20 mins on 1 batt....and the P1 cree gets 140 Lumens for 1 hour on 1 battery? Tripple the runtime and more then double the power.

Maybee the cree is not regulated to be 100% bright for the full hour?I hate lights that dim


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 19, 2006)

FASTCAR said:


> ok i will ask :
> 
> How does a HDS 60 at 60 lumens last 20 mins on 1 batt....and the P1 cree gets 140 Lumens for 1 hour on 1 battery? Tripple the runtime and more then double the power.
> 
> Maybee the cree is not regulated to be 100% bright for the full hour?I hate lights that dim


 
The cree is more efficient so wastes less power as heat. Just like a mini tube 20w is as bright as an incan 100w.


----------



## BVH (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm excited. I want a natural Cree, or maybe 5. Or 10.


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 19, 2006)

As others have said the strobe/SOS mode don't worry me since all I have to do is either wait 2 seconds before switching back on or jump through them.

A lower setting would be nice but lets face it 100+ lumens for an hour is some performance, but 12 lumens for 20+ hours,fully regulated without PWM. That doesn't suck. Also I know the P1 is slightly down on fenix figures but the more recent E1 E0 and L0PSE were right on the money for output from what I've seen.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

Nake said:


> Why are so many people so insistent on getting rid of the strobe and SOS? They are the 4th & 5th output levels. You don't *have *to go there.



EXACTLY! Personally I know I'll use the strobe a lot and would not want to be without the option of an S.O.S.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 19, 2006)

Since it appears they will be using a circuit like the FluPic I'm just guessing it would be able to use RCR123's but either way it's a WINNER! I'll also guess that since the XR-E's are in the same price range or even lower than a Lux that the Cree won't add much to the cost and the control circuitry might only add $10 to $25 to the price at retail over what a plain P1 costs. Just my guesses though.


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 19, 2006)

The SOS mode would not be a deal breaker for me. I have simply stated that I do not care for it. 
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 19, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> Maybe your not a hiker or have a survivalist mindset but I am very thankful that they have included the S.O.S. function and if you don't need it just don't use it. It can't be that bad having it there but if you need it then it would be very bad not having it.





> Maybe your not a hiker or have a survivalist mindset but I am very thankful that they have included the S.O.S. function and if you don't need it just don't use it. It can't be that bad having it there but if you need it then it would be very bad not having it.



If you are a hiker and you need an S.O.S light, maybe you should not be hiking at all. I'm talking as a guy who has been to Nepal and other harsh environments quite a few times.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 19, 2006)

HA natural and a decent clickie w/momentary and I'll buy one

AA and 2XAA tubes would be a great add on as well

I'd much prefer a dimmer lowest and ditch the S.O.S and strobe since a momentary clickie can do both using the thumb Replace those with added light levels..


----------



## redskins38 (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone could be put in a situation where an sos signal would be helpful and possibly life saving to have. Experience doesnt make you immune to survival situations.


----------



## daveman (Nov 19, 2006)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> If you are a hiker and you need an S.O.S light, maybe you should not be hiking at all. I'm talking as a guy who has been to Nepal and other harsh environments quite a few times.


Interpreting his cautious approach to the outdoors as ineptitude as a hiker is not only unnecessary for this thread, but shows a lack of class. Please find a way to boast your hiking excellence without degrading our fellow flashaholics.


----------



## clifton4th (Nov 19, 2006)

> Maybe your not a hiker or have a survivalist mindset but I am very thankful that they have included the S.O.S. function and if you don't need it just don't use it. It can't be that bad having it there but if you need it then it would be very bad not having it.


For SOS one normally carries signalling rockets in harsh environments because unless one is up on a mountain no one will see the signal of the P1.


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a question about SOS.

How many rescue or law enforcement departments are trained to recognize the SOS signal?
I would think that the Coast Guard is trained to recognize an SOS signal but what about others?
Are Police Officers, Firemen, Rescue Squad, or others trained to recognize it too?


----------



## clifton4th (Nov 19, 2006)

> Maybe your not a hiker or have a survivalist mindset but I am very thankful that they have included the S.O.S. function and if you don't need it just don't use it. It can't be that bad having it there but if you need it then it would be very bad not having it.


For SOS one normally carries signalling rockets in harsh environments because unless one is up on a mountain no one will see the signal of the P1.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 19, 2006)

Without the strobe I would have no incentive to buy it.
I already have a tiny XR-E-based light that can do high and low.


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 19, 2006)

I think a lot of people recognise the SOS signal. But to say a tail clickie can do it misses the point. This will keep doing it for a long time I expect. So if you are stuck/fallen/injured in the dark just switch it on and it will keep flashing to help rescuers find you. A flare is a one shot deal and should only be used if you think help will see it. Instead of the old survival kit I carry a lot less now but have added a sat phone and GPS these days (and mini flares if I can get them locally airlines DO NOT LIKE THEM!). 

But I still carry a strobe. It is a big help if you want to get rescued at night (life jackets all have them). If someone happens to see it and recognises the SOS then great. It's not an every day thing and hopefully it's not once in lifetime either but now it saves carrying a dedicated strobe.


----------



## Schnotts (Nov 19, 2006)

I want a Cree one. Right now.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't believe I'm saying it, but that P1D might end up on my Christmas list. I like the better throw that the Luxeon version has... *sigh* _Surefire, please come out with something awesome before Christmas!_


----------



## R... (Nov 19, 2006)

Great Light!:goodjob:
Maybe this could be my first cr123a light! (If it takes rechargeables!)


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 19, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying it, but that P1D might end up on my Christmas list. I like the better throw that the Luxeon version has... *sigh* _Surefire, please come out with something awesome before Christmas!_



The smooth reflector on the P1D might allow it to throw better than you think. I still can wait to see one of these monsters, especially knowing what the XR-E LEDs are capable of.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 19, 2006)

R... said:


> Great Light!:goodjob:
> Maybe this could be my first cr123a light! (If it takes rechargeables!)


It will take LiIons - if you stick to the **3.0V** regulated type. They are sold as 'CR123 direct replacements'.
You need to buy the charger too, as IME although an ordinary charger (say Pila) will charge them it won't top them off completely.
This assumes the body is the same as the P1.
There might be a problem (which I have found with my HDS U60) if the micro tries to do clever things like deciding what kind of battery it has on the basis of the fresh voltage. It judges the LiIon 3.0V to be a primary cell, then tries to overdraw on the current, so steps down.
However, I don't think the P1D would be that clever.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 19, 2006)

Well ........ personally ........

I just wish they didn't make the S.O.S. blink so fast .

On most I've seen ..... there is hardly a pause in the dot,dot,dot .


----------



## naturelle (Nov 19, 2006)

p1fiend said:


> Doesn't anyone think the L2T/cr123a body would be a better host for this light?
> --It's already:
> 1. 2 stage, twist head
> 2. clickie, which can be clicked on and backed off to become a twisty
> ...




Yes, I agree! The best XR-E light would be an L2T with CR123-body, three stages by twisting the bezel (low, mid and high, no necessity for strobe or SOS-baubles) and a real on/off-tailcap-clicky with momentary-on option!


Dirk


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2006)

AndyTiedye said:


> Without the strobe I would have no incentive to buy it.
> I already have a tiny XR-E-based light that can do high and low.



WOW, that red is really red! Did you enchance that picture?

Is that the red ion I modded for you?


----------



## PaveQ (Nov 19, 2006)

One thing, the strobe function may take too long time to access to be usefull in self-defence situation... I think stobe should ba accessible immediately without cycling all options first.


----------



## bombelman (Nov 19, 2006)

Stunning, very stunning...


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *p1fiend - *_"Doesn't anyone think the L2T/cr123a body would be a better host for this light?_
_--It's already:_
_1. 2 stage, twist head_
_2. clickie, which can be clicked on and backed off to become a twisty_
_3. Better looking body, no bulge?"_

*naturelle* wrote: _"Yes, I agree! The best XR-E light would be an L2T with CR123-body, three stages by twisting the bezel (low, mid and high, no necessity for strobe or SOS-baubles) and a real on/off-tailcap-clicky with momentary-on option!"_

I agree too - but hopefully this will be the next Fenix offering using a Cree XR-E.

But in the meantime - here's a preview of what this light could possibly be like - 
I have done a comparison review of a Cree XR-E mod to a L1/2T head -
in part 1 - I have run it with a CR123 body using 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123, 
in part 2 - on the L1T body using a single NiMH AA -
as a control reference I compared these battery usage with a Fenix P1 (review linked) using a primary CR123A.

This is the review link -

Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock) 

The NiMH comparisons are in Post #*15* (link)


----------



## Anarchocap (Nov 19, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> Maybe your not a hiker or have a survivalist mindset but I am very thankful that they have included the S.O.S. function and if you don't need it just don't use it. It can't be that bad having it there but if you need it then it would be very bad not having it.



SOS mode is totally unneeded. Rescuers look for any signs of life at all. I just posted previously on this thread that the light from an iPod Nano saved some guy lost in the woods.

Strobe allows for one thing, and that is an extended run-time as a signal device over max output. But, if you think about it logically, are you REALLY going to use that in an emergency situation?!?! I highly doubt it if you have a variable output light. WHY? Because you're going to be using your light to SEE IN THE DARK!!

If you've ever been out in the middle of BFE, camping, hiking, or whatever, and you've actually used a strobe, you know what I'm talking about here. Strobe drives you nuts and you can't actually do anything with it except sit still and watch it.

Strobe has three real uses: One is for identification on a street so motorized vehicles can see you better. The other two are for boats and airplanes as specialized rescue units that can run for many days, irrespective of any other light source.

NO, I repeat, NO emergency rescue ID light in the naval or aviation industry carried on boats or aircraft use the SOS signal that I am aware of.

The bottom line is, SOS is completely useless, and strobe is of very marginal utility on an EDC light.

The reality is, having a 1-3 lumen low will be used many times over any strobe. And ANY light can be used for emergency ID, no strobing needed at all. Why do I want my light to have something I'll probably never really use versus something I'll use all the time?!


----------



## EsthetiX (Nov 19, 2006)

STOBE IS HIGHLY NECESSARY!
It is *needed *for blinding and disorienting people which is something many people use in their daily routine. SOS can go to hell though.


----------



## Solstice (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, some thread! I'm a little late to the party, but I managed to read my way through the whole thing. I figured that whatever the first production XR-E light to hit the market would make a huge splash, and Fenix certainly is the company to do it in a timely manner. 

Nitpicking aside, you have to give them credit for attempting to provide more and more features in an EDC light with every new release. 

My only major qualm with this light as a do-all EDC tool is (as many others have said) the lack of a true "low." A "reading" low is pretty much THE reason I carry multi-level lights in the first place- so that I can use them for reading, etc. most of the time but have some blasting power when I need it. Sure, I can use another small light for this purpose, but most of the time, the beam quality is nicer on the larger light to begin with (no one likes reading with a 5mm LED). The additional modes (strobe, SOS) don't really bother me as they are fairly easy to avoid (I like strobe just for fun anyway).

I also agree with folks that feel an on-off micro-processor controlled twisty is not the most elegant UI solution, especially if you have to use two hands as many Fenix lights require. I like my L0P SE for the multi-output Luxeon quality beam in a small package, but I do find that I need two hands on the bugger to get reliable and clean stage transitions. The JetBeam MK-II has a significantly more user friendly UI switching method IMHO, even though the general idea is virtually identical.

I'm tempted to jump on the boat just to get to play with an XR-E based light along with the big kids, but part of me wants to wait for a slightly more refined version (which basic logic tells you will be around the corner). Additionally, upon moving across the country I sort of swore off CR123 lights (all my CR123s are back in Jersey). I'm looking forward to the inevitable "rereleases" of Fenix's "greatest hits" in AA and AAA flavors with upgraded current regulated circuitry and the shiny new XR-E emitters.

Just remember, Fenix, we need a nice 1-2 lumen low...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm hoping that Fenix will try my suggestion of pause-scroll-repeat>>hold at some point.

Fenix-store has no mention of them yet. Although I would pay a higher price for a light like the P1D-CE, I believe that Fenix will set a reasonable price for them.


----------



## thezman (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not going to jump on this band wagon just yet.

This is just the tip of the Cree iceberg. Many more lights will follow.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2006)

josean said:


> I'm affraid that your calculations are not right. Usually, runtime does not cover the full battery capacity, but just up to reaching a given output level (the usual is 50% brightness with respect to the initial level).
> 
> More questions to consider. If the light has fully flat regulation, this level of brightness will be reached nearly the end of battery capacity, but if it has a simpler linear regulation, that level can be reached while still remaining a lot of charge in batteries.
> 
> ...


 

Somebody who can't spell is telling me my calculations aren't right? :naughty: 

I said in my post that the efficiency is an system-wide extrapolation. The calculations are not wrong. It tells how much light you get out of a certain input of battery power. If you have a correct formula, please put it forth. Otherwise,


----------



## josean (Nov 19, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Somebody who can't spell is telling me my calculations aren't right? :naughty:



Well, may be my spelling is not so bad considering that English is my *third* language, which I started to learn when I was 23.

How do you spell on your third language?


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 19, 2006)

Why not Primary -> Low -> Max -> Strobe Mode -> S.O.S Mode?


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 19, 2006)

:wow::lolsign::rock::thumbsup::goodjob::bow:

Despite the fact that I appear to be over-doing the smilies, let me assure you that every single one is applicable. I cannot wait to get my hands on one of these. :devil:


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2006)

OK, it appears I have a Fenix in my future- the Cree Fenix. What the Hell, I'll buy one once it is released. I may get one for my wife to carry as well.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2006)

The obvious question: *Do you take trade-ins?*

josean, "I can't wait" until I have one.


----------



## Martini (Nov 19, 2006)

DocArnie said:


> Why not Primary -> Low -> Max -> Strobe Mode -> S.O.S Mode?


That would be my preference as well. I'm more likely to need the low mode than max, I figure. To be perfectly honest, I will probably only use max for showing off and my own amusement. Primary should be _plenty_ bright for most occasions.


----------



## adnj (Nov 19, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Somebody who can't spell is telling me my calculations aren't right? :naughty:
> 
> I said in my post that the efficiency is an system-wide extrapolation. The calculations are not wrong. It tells how much light you get out of a certain input of battery power. If you have a correct formula, please put it forth. Otherwise,



It looks like the someone missed on their grammar, too. I have an old Strunk & White if there are any takers.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2006)

adnj said:


> It looks like the someone missed on their grammar, too. I have an old Strunk & White if there are any takers.


 
Actually, it was poor editing. I added "system-wide"


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 19, 2006)

Miracle said:


> drop the SOS mode.
> 
> The 3 levels + Strobe mode r fine




.-- .... . .-. . .----. ... / - .... . / .-.. --- ...- . ..--..


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 19, 2006)

Anarchocap said:


> The bottom line is, SOS is completely useless, and strobe is of very marginal utility on an EDC light.



I don't understand the rather bizarre negative reactions to the SOS and strobe functions. You don't have to use them if you don't want to. Removing them isn't going to make it any cheaper. It's not like the light needs to have extra parts designed specifically for these modes. It's just programming.

Strobe is also used to disorient an attacker. The Gladius has it for this purpose yet at a much lower output.


----------



## PAB (Nov 19, 2006)

I like the three light levels Primary -> Low -> high. That's good. I don't see any need of having both strobe and S.O.S. Seems to me you would only need one for emergencies, not both. But then I have no use for strobe outside of an emergency.


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 19, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying it, but that P1D might end up on my Christmas list. I like the better throw that the Luxeon version has... *sigh* _Surefire, please come out with something awesome before Christmas!_



I wouldn't expect anything this year. Surefire typically does an awful lot of R&D on their lights (with the exception of a certain tailcap) so it may be a while before they redesign their current lights if at all. I think they would be more likely to use the Cree in new models with their upcoming Titanium CR2 keychain light a likely first candidate.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 19, 2006)

KROMATICS said:


> ...
> It's not like the light needs to have extra parts designed specifically for these modes. It's just programming.
> ...


I sure hope so. That might mean that we can get our units custom-programmed, either by Fenix (unlikely), 4sevens (likely), or ourselves (unlikely). I would love to have that pause-scroll-repeat>>hold programming on a light like this (or just about any light, for that matter).


----------



## ViReN (Nov 19, 2006)

FASTCAR said:


> ok i will ask :
> 
> How does a HDS 60 at 60 lumens last 20 mins on 1 batt....and the P1 cree gets 140 Lumens for 1 hour on 1 battery? Tripple the runtime and more then double the power.
> 
> Maybee the cree is not regulated to be 100% bright for the full hour?I hate lights that dim


HDS Lights irrespective of LED Bins used to deliver 60 Lumens. considering worst bins, they stated 20 minutes on full blast. usually, people used to get more (YMMV) though.

for Fenix, things are simple, they use good bins, (some where 4sevens stated they have P3) they may even use Q3 bins, we never know.... but what I know is they are using premium bins, unlike HDS.


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 19, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I sure hope so. That might mean that we can get our units custom-programmed, either by Fenix (unlikely), 4sevens (likely), or ourselves (unlikely). I would love to have that pause-scroll-repeat>>hold programming on a light like this (or just about any light, for that matter).



I just meant it's programmed for those funtions at the factory. I doubt it could be upgraded. It would be nice to be able to choose the functions you want though.


----------



## KuoH (Nov 19, 2006)

I would guess the reaction is due to perceived usability issues from having to cycle through extra modes which might be rarely if ever used. I personally prefer a simple clicky with only one or two modes to toggle through for an EDC.

KuoH



KROMATICS said:


> I don't understand the rather bizarre negative reactions to the SOS and strobe functions. You don't have to use them if you don't want to. Removing them isn't going to make it any cheaper.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 19, 2006)

Bless Fenix & 4sevens for making the P1D CE. It’s like they were reading my mind, or at least my CPF posts. Everything I want in an EDC in one incredibly small package. While I agree that a one lumen level would be more useful than the SOS feature, I hope that the light will not be delayed just to make that change. I am sure they will make later versions of this light. I’d like to go ahead and get one of more of these as Christmas gifts.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2006)

I saw 4sevens put up L1P-XRE for sale at $99 with "Limited Numbers"

I wonder why not L1T-XRE?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> I saw 4sevens put up L1P-XRE for sale at $99 with "Limited Numbers"
> 
> I wonder why not L1T-XRE?



This definitely off topic, but I'll answer it here. I am out of L1T unpotted
heads. I only have L1P's with unpotted heads for now.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answer. I thought I had something to do with CREE's needing to be digitally driven or current regulated for lower output. Turns out to be a much simpler answer!


----------



## Radio (Nov 19, 2006)

:buddies:


----------



## Moat (Nov 19, 2006)

KROMATICS said:


> I don't understand the rather bizarre negative reactions to the SOS and strobe functions. You don't have to use them if you don't want to.



For *me*, I have no use whatsoever for strobe/SOS. If the UI requires that I have to always scroll thru those modes when selecting output levels - it's simply an unnescessary, time-consuming action, and makes the light significantly less desirable... to *me*.

Maybe a board-mounted microswitch to select whether the SOS/strobe functions are enabled would keep both sides happy? Or even a tiny jumper wire that could be snipped.


----------



## havand (Nov 19, 2006)

4sevens, 
Would it be possible to tell Fenix to thicken up the hard anodizing? I spent sometime admiring my very old (and somewhat beatup) L1P that spent over half a year on my brother's keychain...And the coating is amazing. You can see spots where the light is dented...and the coating is fully intact. My L0P-SE has quite a few marks on it already. There i just no comparison in the quality of the coatings. I know you might have absolutely no say in this, but if they want suggestions...please pass that along. I've heard the coatings on their P1s are better? Maybe it is the size of the AAA and its threads that is the limiting factor, i'm not sure.

Just a friendly suggestion


----------



## ViReN (Nov 19, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> I saw 4sevens put up L1P-XRE for sale at $99 with "Limited Numbers"
> 
> I wonder why not L1T-XRE?



4sevens: does it in any way imply that P1D CE will be > $100 ????????


----------



## ViReN (Nov 19, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I sure hope so. That might mean that we can get our units custom-programmed, either by Fenix (unlikely), 4sevens (likely), or ourselves (unlikely). I would love to have that pause-scroll-repeat>>hold programming on a light like this (or just about any light, for that matter).



there could be easter eggs :nana:

hope they are not as "rude" as HDS 250 Clicks, coz twisting 250 times sure gonna twist some fingers n Hands


----------



## lightningbug (Nov 19, 2006)

KROMATICS said:


> .-- .... . .-. . .----. ... / - .... . / .-.. --- ...- . ..--..


 
It's amazing that a new product announcement can bring about such reactions and stray from the initial celebration. 

As KROMATICS says: "where's the love?"

C'mon fellas, this thread is about a new product. Buy it or don't. Simple as that!


----------



## havand (Nov 19, 2006)

lightningbug said:


> It's amazing that a new product announcement can bring about such reactions and stray from the initial celebration.
> 
> As KROMATICS says: "where's the love?"
> 
> C'mon fellas, this thread is about a new product. Buy it or don't. Simple as that!




 Oh, I didn't mean to be hatin'! I simply wanted them to produce the best light possible


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 19, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Q: Where can I purchase it?
> A: Any authorized Fenix dealer. However I prefer that you order from me
> for obvious reasons. I'll be stocking enough to carry us through the end
> of the year.



4sevens from the look of this thread you may want to double that amount :lolsign:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2006)

ViReN said:


> 4sevens: does it in any way imply that P1D CE will be > $100 ????????


 
I doubt it. This covers disassembly, modification, and reassembly. I would assume the P1D CE is manufactured down the typical assembly line in China where typical "manufacturing efficiencies" apply.


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 19, 2006)

Moat said:


> For *me*, I have no use whatsoever for strobe/SOS. If the UI requires that I have to always scroll thru those modes when selecting output levels - it's simply an unnescessary, time-consuming action, and makes the light significantly less desirable... to *me*.



You don't have to though. That's the whole point. They are the last two selections. The light resets when it's off for a couple seconds so you never have to scroll through them unless you need them.


----------



## KuoH (Nov 19, 2006)

Oops...I missed that.

KuoH



KROMATICS said:


> The light resets when it's off for a couple seconds so you never have to scroll through them unless you need them.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 19, 2006)

I totally agree.

Fenix has really bend over backwards to offer an amazing light with all the bells and whisles, if you dont like the features don't use them. You don't have to cycle through them to turn the light off, so no biggie.

Personally I'd rather have the features and not need them as opposed to the oppisite!!


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 19, 2006)

PAB said:


> I like the three light levels Primary -> Low -> high. That's good. I don't see any need of having both strobe and S.O.S. Seems to me you would only need one for emergencies, not both. But then I have no use for strobe outside of an emergency.



SOS is for emergencies, and normal strobe can be to attract attention for non-emergencies. Perhaps if you are working on a car at night beside the road you can put it up on the roof to alert other drivers that you are there. There are definitely non-emergencies where you can put a strobe to good use. I for one am very excited about this light and I don't mind the presence of any of the functions.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 19, 2006)

Some of you know that I am not a fan of cheaply made low quality flashlights.

If in fact Fenix is able to bring to market a cree based pocket rocket I will be impressed and will buy one. I will tell you why.
I paid over $200 for a cree based flashlight. It is simply the brightest single cell LED flashlight I own. And I have 'em all, well most of 'em
There is no question that even a lesser bin cree is brighter than a well bined LUX V based flashlight.
If Fenix uses a quality reflector these little lights will be like flame throwers. If the normal cheap Fenix pricing follows then these will make great beater flashlights.
I know a deal when I see one. Lets hope the fenix R&D doesn't go too crazy with the UI on this twist on flashlight.
Personally I don't want any features except maximum high and a decent LOW. I do not need anything like the HDS UI. I have one of those already.
Maybe it could be arranged so there is more than one version of these one with the UI and all the features and one with High and LOW.
If Fenix is able to be so quick to market I doubt that they should have much trouble with making an adjustment of this nature.
I am sure that Fenix will do extremely well with these. Heck they will have brought the first Cree and brightest led based light to market quickly.
This gives them a good head start.
I read somewhere in this thread about the idea that fenix may or would want to dump lumileds for the crees. I am sure that both emitters will be used in their lights now and in the future. Don't forget that the cost of the emitter is one driving factor. If they are cheap they will be used. Lumileds will have downward pressure placed upon their prices. With lower costs Fenix will make more profit. 
No matter how you look at it all of this is about profit.
Thus Lumileds will continue to be used. Don't forget most people aren't concerned with how many lumens their flashlights put out. Only flashlight freaks like us and the engineers at the companies care.


If the past is any indicator a $100.00 fenix will be a $50.00 fenix in just a couple of months. So if you want a real bargain in a Cree based flashlight then just wait a while.
Yaesumofo


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 20, 2006)

For those of you who own lights with cree LEDs, how is the tint?


----------



## Anarchocap (Nov 20, 2006)

KROMATICS said:


> I don't understand the rather bizarre negative reactions to the SOS and strobe functions. You don't have to use them if you don't want to. Removing them isn't going to make it any cheaper. It's not like the light needs to have extra parts designed specifically for these modes. It's just programming.
> 
> Strobe is also used to disorient an attacker. The Gladius has it for this purpose yet at a much lower output.




The issue is that Fenix has used these modes INSTEAD of having a 1-3 lumen low mode.

This lower light mode is much more useful than "strobe" and SOS is quite useless.

If you are worried about "stunning" and attacker, any defense training is going to tell you to use as bright a light as possible. 100 lumens, which would be the light on high is quite sufficient for that.

A full constant-on shot of bright light has much more defensive value than any strobe for that purpose. And the reality is, any "tactical" light only gives you seconds of disorientation at best.

Any defensive value you think strobe has against an attacker is seriously overrated.


----------



## Moat (Nov 20, 2006)

KROMATICS said:


> The light resets when it's off for a couple seconds so you never have to scroll through them unless you need them.



Exactly what I mean... the act itself of letting the light "reset" becomes another time consuming mode required to pass from, say, "low" to "max", or "low" to "primary".

A minor inconvenience, for sure... but I'm picky.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 20, 2006)

Very extremely white.
Mine is kind of like lumileds X0 kind of white. 
somewhere in the low 6000's degrees K.

http://www.mediacollege.com/lighting/colour/colour-temperature.html

This is a colder white vs "warmer" (4000-5000K) emitters.

I like it and compared to many luxeon emitters this Cree X-RE is about the "whitest" I have seen.
I am quite sure these Fenix lights will raise the bar in terms of what people want in terms of "white" (wall hunters) and what people want in terms of brightness. 
That is the problem with this kind of technological change the old tech gets tossed quickly. For example when was the last time you used a floppy disk?
I can't see myself not using my PD's they are the best. But the Cree emitter based flashlight will be taking over until lumileds comes out with an answer to the XRE.
This will happen.
Yaesumofo




dyyys1 said:


> For those of you who own lights with cree LEDs, how is the tint?


----------



## KROMATICS (Nov 20, 2006)

Anarchocap said:


> The issue is that Fenix has used these modes INSTEAD of having a 1-3 lumen low mode.
> 
> This lower light mode is much more useful than "strobe" and SOS is quite useless.
> 
> ...



If Fenix wanted to include a 1-3 lumen low mode they could easily have *added* that to the existing modes. It doesn't have to be one or the other. It would have been great if they thought of that but they didn't. The strobe would also be good if your car broke down but again you don't have to use it. Break out the flares in protest! 




Moat said:


> Exactly what I mean... the act itself of letting the light "reset" becomes another time consuming mode required to pass from, say, "low" to "max", or "low" to "primary".
> 
> A minor inconvenience, for sure... but I'm picky.



Yes, it would be better if turning the head switched the modes but this is not a Surefire. It is meant to be an inexpensive light and unfortunately corners must be cut in order to meet a certain price point.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 20, 2006)

Call me crazy but I have never used a flashlight in strobe mode to disorient an attacker. Has anybody out ever done this?
Personally I would say that unless a person is trained and practice this action then having the ability to do something doesn't necessarily mean you can or will be able to do it when the times comes.
Like carrying a gun. If you don't practice using it for self defence by training on a regular basis, you will fail when the time comes.

Flashing strobes on a flashlight are useless for disorienting an attacker unless proper training goes with the flashlight.
Yaesumofo 



Anarchocap said:


> The issue is that Fenix has used these modes INSTEAD of having a 1-3 lumen low mode.
> 
> This lower light mode is much more useful than "strobe" and SOS is quite useless.
> 
> ...


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 20, 2006)

Then Fenix should come up with with a "budget" version where there are only hi/low twisty like L1T, and charge premium for those who actually fancy the SOS mode


----------



## Carbonium (Nov 20, 2006)

Anarchocap said:


> SOS mode is totally unneeded.
> -snip-
> Strobe has three real uses: One is for identification on a street so motorized vehicles can see you better. The other two are for boats and airplanes as specialized rescue units that can run for many days, irrespective of any other light source.
> 
> ...



SOS is a distress signal. If I see a S.O.S. signal in the water, forest, desert etc,.. My first reaction is that someone needs help!!! Even if it's 5-20 miles away I will investigate it. It's definitely a call for help! It's a great feature to have.

If I see a simple STROBE on land my first reaction is avoid running into anything near that object. In most situations If it's 5-20 miles away I probably wouldn't think someone needs help. 

SOS and STROBE are both great features.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree.
Yaesumofo



LowTEC said:


> Then Fenix should come up with with a "budget" version where there are only hi/low twisty like L1T, and charge premium for those who actually fancy the SOS mode


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 20, 2006)

> Strobe is also used to disorient an attacker


 

That's quite funny. I can picture it, telling an attacker to hold off from beating you to a pulp for a minute while you twist the head, wait 1 1/2 seconds, twist head again, wait 1 1/2 seconds, etc.

So the non cree version actually has more distance. Interesting. If the cree is not a distance light, I can see the Luxeon will still have a place and not end up obsolete as some are saying. Personally I like some distance in my lights. I want more in a light than just a room lighter. When these lights come out, I hope more beamshots are done to get a better picture of the distance comparisons between these two lights.


----------



## Geode (Nov 20, 2006)

I want one of these flashlights!!


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW. This is very cool indeed. And to think that I just contacted MillerMods to make a Cree XRE in a L1T/L2T for me. Cant wait to see what the cost of these will be.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike89,

I'd like to respond to your ideas, if I may.

First, the P1D will switch like the L0PSE, which requires that users wait LESS THAN 1.5 seconds with the light off in order to switch modes. If you wait more than 1.5 seconds, the UI will reset. Of course, the best implementation I've seen of a tactical strobe belongs to the Gladius, with its instant accessiblity. Set it to a low level for navigation, then change the channel. As soon as you hit the switch - instant disorientation!

I think the P1D's reflector was designed for a Lux, even though there is an XR-E version. The P1D might actually have better focus and thus throw than the P1D-CE. I totally agree with you in that throw is best demonstrated at long distances. A 1m beamshot is nice, but real-world testing (a tree 50ft away, a house 300ft away, etc.) is nicer.

Perhaps Fenix will create a P1D-CCE - P1 Digital, Collimated Cree Edition. NewBie has done some truly amazing things with an XR-E and a 2.5585" aspherical lens. Crees mostly emit their light forwards, so a reflector doesn't throw nearly as well as a collimator lens.

Here's what I want on my P1D-THT3:
-high-bin XR-E (of course)
-the pause-scroll-repeat>>hold UI I've mentioned
-a short-focal-length aspherical collimating lens (get rid of the reflector)
-adjustable focus

Actually, I'd want those in any light.


----------



## M I K (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## LowBat (Nov 20, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> Call me crazy but I have never used a flashlight in strobe mode to disorient an attacker. Has anybody out ever done this?
> Personally I would say that unless a person is trained and practice this action then having the ability to do something doesn't necessarily mean you can or will be able to do it when the times comes.
> Like carrying a gun. If you don't practice using it for self defence by training on a regular basis, you will fail when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Well put Yaesumofo. I brought up this very issue in a thread when I first joined CPF just as the Gladius was about to be distributed. It really ruffled some feathers. When the chips are down and the adrenaline is pumping that flashlight (unless it doubles as an impact weapon) is tying up one of your hands. You need to have a real weapon (such as a baton or OC) or be ready to go hands on with your attacker. Shining a bright light (or wasting even more time fumbling for a strobe mode) isn't going to "physically" stop anything. Bright or strobing lights can play a role is preventing someone from seeing you completely and sizing you up, but once your attacker decides to take you on for whatever reason your mind needs to concentrate on more important things then shining a flashlight or you're likely not to come out on top. In a non defensive role, a strobe might come in handy for something like getting noticed by cars when you’re walking. Whether this is more of an attention getter than simply shining your light back and forth a few times I don't really know.

Not to stray too far off topic, I prefer simplicity. 90% of the time all I want is on/off. The other 10% I may just need a low mode for close up work or battery conservation. Any other mode is ok provided I don’t have to twist/push several extra times just to get to OFF.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 20, 2006)

Low, Med, High, Strobe.... (in sequence, first preference)* or *
Low, High, Med, Strobe.... (in sequence, Second preference, just in case if you want to reach High fast)* or 
*High, Med, Low, Strobe (in sequence)

and that's about enough for me as far as the P1D-CE UI is concerned. 



> Primary -> Max -> Low -> Strobe Mode -> S.O.S Mode


(primary being Med)

I simply cannot understand why some folks prefer to have Med, High, Low (because if you want to switch it on in night, want low, you anyway have to go through med, High (which will be 135 lumens, to destroy your night vision) and then low, which will then become useless because of the blinding 135 lumens of light on night adapted eyes.

Also, will the threads be completely anodized like the Fenix L2P and Civictor V1 (I love them simply because they are bright and have threads anodized, less wear)

P1D-CE would experience a lot of twisting, a minimum of 2 twists at least every time (at least for me)


----------



## PAB (Nov 20, 2006)

So looking forward to these. I see on another thread a picture of a L0D, so I bet Fenix has the whole line coming out soon. L0D, L1D, L2D as well as the P1D and P1DCE. I haven't seen any other pictures yet, but I hope they have the CE versions of all of those coming at the same time.


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 20, 2006)

ViReN said:


> Low, Med, High, Strobe.... (in sequence, first preference)* or *
> Low, High, Med, Strobe.... (in sequence, Second preference, just in case if you want to reach High fast)* or
> *High, Med, Low, Strobe (in sequence)
> 
> ...


 i disagree.... i find that for most thats you'll want primary first... if your a person who wants a night,night light... then its not in the correct config... but for most 'uses' you'll want primary to come on first... thats at least my take on it...

sort'a why i like the proton... having red come on or white depending on a press or a click


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 20, 2006)

any plans for a Ti version?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> If the past is any indicator a $100.00 fenix will be a $50.00 fenix in just a couple of months. So if you want a real bargain in a Cree based flashlight then just wait a while.
> Yaesumofo


MrSuMofo, I believe you are absolutely WRONG on this. Firstly, there has 
NEVER been a stock Fenix that is over $50. 

I think you haven't owned many Fenix - thus your false and erronious assumptions from lack of experience. The P1's that have been selling since 
August have not had a price drop and they are still flying out the door. 

The original L1P sold in 2005 (voted flashlight of the year) for $38 are now 
popping up in BST for about $30-$35. You have no earthly idea of the sheer 
volume of Fenix's in circulation. I do. The percentage on the secondary 
market is so incredibly small. People are happy and keeping their lights.

Fenix is not in the custom light market like many here in CPF. They mass
produce their lights, so you can't expect $200 or $100 prices and with the
same resell prices as custom lights. 

Apples and orange man. Get it straight.


----------



## M I K (Nov 20, 2006)

The more I read this thread, the more Thankful I am for my U2.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 20, 2006)

Good Morning 4sevens. It's been Monday for a while, any word on price and sales starting?


----------



## glire (Nov 20, 2006)

He just said there has never been a stock Fenix over $50


----------



## easilyled (Nov 20, 2006)

M I K said:


> The more I read this thread, the more Thankful I am for my U2.



I'm sure Fenix will soon bring out a P1D-CE-SR.

Digital series with Cree and selector ring - so you just turn the ring
on the head to get five levels of brightness, each level will stomp 
the U2 and you can fit it in your coin pocket 

Fenix you can charge $10 more for the selector ring version :lolsign:


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 20, 2006)

If I need a strobe to disorient an attacker it better be a clicky switch because I am not putting down my gun to twist a head.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 20, 2006)

Monday...hmm...and 7777 still has not recieved word from Fenix...perhaps Fenix is not going to announce the price untill they ship. Over in China...is the business day almost over?

Ken


----------



## jezzyp (Nov 20, 2006)

Crikey - That lot took some reading!

Yes, I'll have one, then the one with tritium vials that will come out as a mod soon after, and then the one with more selectable levels...


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 20, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> Look at the popularity of the Jil Intelli and FluPic versions. People couldn't get these because of supply problems but they were in high demand. I can't believe anyone is saying to eliminate the extra functions. Jeeezzz - just don't use them if you don't need them. They will probably be at the end of the function set anyway. Like I said it is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.



Oh well... We all have our opinions about what would be ideal for this class of light. I'm sure Fenix is taking note of what we're saying and will eventually accomodate the majority vote whether be it in a P1 body or an L-series body.

Small note: The way this thread has been responding, your preference of sticking with the existing interface is steadily losing popularity...


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW! I blinked.... In 2 days this monster thread appeared. This has to be a CPF record for the fastest growing thread. I want one of these too


----------



## dapyro (Nov 20, 2006)

My dreams have come thrue!! Exactly what I hoped for! I think I can't resist buying this time


----------



## wotblake (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't wait to see the price. To think I just ordered a P1 and had it engraved.


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 20, 2006)

Can you guys imagine what kind of hysteria/frenzy its going to be if Fenix announces a $50 value on these bad boys?!?!?! OH....MY.....GOODNESS!!!! 4/7's.....I hope you are prepared for this most probable massive distribution!


----------



## adnj (Nov 20, 2006)

Is the SF U2 selector ring patented?


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 20, 2006)

Badbeams said:


> Monday...hmm...and 7777 still has not recieved word from Fenix...perhaps Fenix is not going to announce the price untill they ship. Over in China...is the business day almost over?


 
LOL The day is well over in China but not many companies could get away with shipping then telling you how much it costs, well not more than once anyway. I think there will be a price when 7777 knows.

I want to thank him, some mention has been made of the lack of info on the Fenix and Fenix store web sites of this so far. Well they would do. Pre announcing an upgrade to the existing line damages current sales and leaves you with stock that often has to be reduced to clear. So by giving CPF the skinny David might be losing potential sales here of the existing P1 but he has told us none the less. :thumbsup: Given the reaction if he had waited until he had stock it's not like he would have needed to drum up a frenzy in advance or have P1Ds sitting on the shelves.


----------



## null07 (Nov 20, 2006)

7777 is watching and surely considering to order one 20 ft container more :lolsign: If all *D*igital family is launch soon (I mean eg. L1D CE, L2D CE, LOD, etc) I'll go bankrupt


----------



## oregon (Nov 20, 2006)

Correctly guess 7's *day one* order total and receive a hardy handclasp.

My guess: 12,000 units.

oregon


----------



## jezzyp (Nov 20, 2006)

Hope 7777 has bought a truck load of padded envelopes as well...


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 20, 2006)

Vinnyp said:


> David might be losing potential sales here of the existing P1


Maybe, but I just bought a P1 and I love it. So much so, that even though I would buy a Cree version for myself, I will still buy regular P1's for some gifts. (Thanks for working out the problem with my P1 David...) The incredible value of the P1, and Fenix lights in general, dictates that people would not stop buying the original version simply because it doesn't have a Cree led in it. There are a lot of people outside of this forum who could care less about a Cree.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 20, 2006)

oregon said:


> Correctly guess 7's *day one* order total and receive a hardy handclasp.
> 
> My guess: 12,000 units.
> 
> oregon


This equals a 4seven's server crash and nobody getting a P1 Cree:laughing:


----------



## VerbalK (Nov 20, 2006)

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_30&products_id=155

I hope the p1D CE price's will be less 100 $.

i want one !!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 20, 2006)

And the pre-order list is where? LOL! I want one!


----------



## Melven (Nov 20, 2006)

If as 7777's seems to intimate, this will come in at $50 or less I will be very happy.


----------



## iholla (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice and bright in such a small package, but Im waiting on a tail clicky model---to much twisting for me.


----------



## kooter (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah clicky would be the ultimate. I cant wait for this light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 20, 2006)

If I had the remote control from the movie "Click", I would fast forward to the moment in time they go on sale. If this automatically fast-forwards me until the next CREE Fenix, I guess I could live with that.


----------



## geepondy (Nov 20, 2006)

Guys a reminder although maybe most of you know this. If you are unsatisfied with the free USPS first class shipping, Fenix-store offers other shipping alternatives under "shipping upgrades". USPS Priority is only $5 which I think is good and how I personally will order my P1D Cree.


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 20, 2006)

sorry if this has been answered.... but does it take *rcr123's?*


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 20, 2006)

Given his prior experience, it is safe to say 4-7's has already received confirmation that the shipment is on it's way. Otherwise he would not say they will be available by the end of November. He knows better.
Price of course is different, he can get that info via email the second before listing them for sale.



Vinnyp said:


> LOL The day is well over in China but not many companies could get away with shipping then telling you how much it costs, well not more than once anyway. I think there will be a price when 7777 knows.


----------



## Bill97z (Nov 20, 2006)

4sevens said:


> MrSuMofo, I believe you are absolutely WRONG on this. Firstly, there has
> NEVER been a stock Fenix that is over $50.
> 
> I think you haven't owned many Fenix - thus your false and erronious assumptions from lack of experience. The P1's that have been selling since
> ...



Well Stated......


----------



## Wiz (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't wait for this light too, Fenix really seem to be delivering the goods at the mo at sensible prices. I still spend as much  , but I get three times as many lights for my money  .

I recently ordered a new L2T with the CR123 body and I was thinking of modding it to take a Cree LED. That would give the regulated, simple 2 level light with a clicky that everyone seems to prefer. Can't wait for that to arrive either, in the meantime, I hope that I can get a couple if the new P1 Cree in time for xmas... please




.


----------



## Bullseye00 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has brought this up yet. I figured there would be a lot of people saying that the low on the P1D & P1D CE's isn't low enough, considering that it's only a little lower(P1D) or even a little higher(CE) than the LxT's low. I'm guessing that Fenix considered 4 levels too unwieldy for this interface. While I agree with Fenix's settings for high and low on their LxT series, with 3 levels I could see sliding the low down a little lower. That said, I will be happy with the P1D & CE as they are. Though I think I'd be tempted to trade the strobe and SOS for a 4th, "very low" mode if there was ever an option. 
I'm really hoping they'll do an L1D/L2D series with a clickie and maybe different mode selection, but we'll see. I will almost certainly buy a P1D series light regardless.


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 20, 2006)

> I recently ordered a new L2T with the CR123 body and I was thinking of modding it to take a Cree LED.


 

Just out of curiousity how much does something like that cost to have it done?


----------



## Wiz (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> Just out of curiousity how much does something like that cost to have it done?



Well the cost of the LED and your time, if you fancy having a go. This will only be my 3rd mod, but the nice thing about the Fenix lights is that if something irreparable goes wrong, it isn't going to be the end of the world like it would with a $250 Surefire or custom buy.

The Cree should work ok with the existing driver, but I'll let you know for sure once I've given it a go.


----------



## BigusLightus (Nov 20, 2006)

Please, please 4 7's taunt us no further and deliver to us the prices so that we may pass judgement and move on to the next phase in our lives!!!


----------



## Bullseye00 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thinking about it, I wonder if it would be feasible to do a find me/night-glow super-dim constant on for the Fenix digital series. It would probably satisfy the most of the people who wanted a lower low. And if it was implemented so that it could be disabled, there wouldn't be any disadvantage.


----------



## M I K (Nov 20, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> If I need a strobe to disorient an attacker it better be a clicky switch because I am not putting down my gun to twist a head.



That's exactly correct. Screw the strobe BS, I want an immediate High beam to illuminate my target.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 20, 2006)

I personally think that this light in it's current form factor is completely useless as a tactical light. That being said I think the current mode setup are beautiful including the strobe and SOS. The way they are set up you never have to see them if you don't want to. I can see their having uses. The only single thing that I take exception to is the medium beam coming on first. I would prefer starting at the lowest setting and cycling upward until you reach the desired amount of light. That way you don't have to fry your night vision with 135 lumens before reaching the desired friendly 12. Plus having the 12 first is useful to me in a couple of other ways as well. I have several non-flashaholic friends who would be impressed with a keychain light that has a whopping 12 lumens and I want to impress them at the correct time. My time. Beyond that I have a couple of flashlight leaches who like to borrow lights from me. That way I could lend them the P1D-CE and have them not understand it well enough to find the truly bright settings they are looking for. 

I say if possible, revise to Low-Med-High-Strobe-SOS. That would suit me far better. I expect it is too late for that however for this revision.

Any word on price yet?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 20, 2006)

:naughty:

.:huh:. Well... I posted this thread back on 10-15-2006 , addressed to :santa: 4-Santa-7's :santa:

*I requested* this *3-level P-1* for all of us for Christmas !!


So I think I should be allowed to be the *1st* one on the *order list* ......... And the *1st* to *receive* this P1D-CE .

So .. 4-7's , Please put me on the *top* of your order list , and I will pay you to have * #1 of Thousands* ....... engraved on it .

I know there is not a pre-order list .... but it never hurts to ask ..... so I'm asking .

(Somebody's got to be first to order - so *I volunteer* the 1st PayPal Payment .)

David .... thanks for all the time and effort you expend for us !! And thanks for granting my Christmas Wish for ALL of us .

I hope there's gonna be enough to go around.

........................ TooManyGizmos/
.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 20, 2006)

M I K said:


> That's exactly correct. Screw the strobe BS, I want an immediate High beam to illuminate my target.





LifeNRA said:


> _If I need a strobe to disorient an attacker it better be a clicky switch because I am not putting down my gun to twist a head._




As much as everyone (almost everyone it seems) wants a Fenix to do that kind of job, they don't. You have to get a serious light like a Surefire, Streamlight, Gladius, or Inova (and some others) if you want that kind of thing. 
The only lights I know of that have quick strobe capability are the LED Logic Striker VG and Gladius. The Striker has momentary max and a quick tap-tap from any setting starts strobe. The Gladius strobe is sometimes harder to access than that, requiring a tail twist first if you aren't in the correct mode already.


----------



## Brum (Nov 20, 2006)

Blindasabat said:


> [/i][/i]
> 
> As much as everyone (almost everyone it seems) wants a Fenix to do that kind of job, they don't. You have to get a serious light like a Surefire, Streamlight, Gladius, or Inova (and some others) if you want that kind of thing.
> The only lights I know of that have quick strobe capability are the LED Logic Striker VG and Gladius. The Striker has momentary max and a quick tap-tap from any setting starts strobe. The Gladius strobe is sometimes harder to access than that, requiring a tail twist first if you aren't in the correct mode already.


The WiseLed tactical has a strobe function, it flashes the LED's at 150% of their max current. With 7 (or eight, dunno) K2's on board that should be very disctracting. I know I would be, I can't even stay upright when using the 'strobe' function on my PT Apex . 

But why all the talk about the strobe and SOS function, sjeez. Fenix is introducing a Cree light probably well ahead of the competition, in addition this uberlight will also cost next to nothing whilst being extremely good quality. That's what we should be focusing on, and complementing Fenix with doing this in such a limited timeframe.I will order an P1D-Ce, will never use the strobe/sos function other then showing it to my friends, but I don't mind that it's there. Just my €0,016 (gotta love that exchange rate... )


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 20, 2006)

I can just see it now. My Fenix starts strobing, and I get sued for causing someone to have a photosensitive reflex epileptic seizure.


----------



## Martini (Nov 20, 2006)

For those who want a tactical twisty, there is no such animal. It's pointless to argue about the P1D's UI making it less tactical. Start an L1D thread if you must.

As for the low level not being low enough, this should be expected. Sure, Fenix could've given us five levels of brightness perfectly spaced to make it the most useful EDC ever. But then how many of us would buy E0s or L0Ds to complement them? I plan on carrying a low-level AAA light no matter what else I have on hand.

If you think Fenix is likely to release _two versions_ of the P1D circuit board, I think you're wrong. For those unfamiliar with the concept, read this. Let us hope that there will be a way to reprogram them. I'm quite fond of the Low>Primary>High configuration myself.


----------



## schill (Nov 20, 2006)

Martini said:


> If you think Fenix is likely to release _two versions_ of the P1D circuit board, I think you're wrong. For those unfamiliar with the concept, read this. Let us hope that there will be a way to reprogram them. I'm quite fond of the Low>Primary>High configuration myself.



I don't know about this being wrong. It's not necessarily a different version of the circuit board - it's just a different program in the chip. Yes, you have to make some changes to the process, but manufacturing is the same - you just swap one part for another (i.e., chip with program B for chip with program A).

Remember, they went through a couple versions/variations of the L1P. They aren't adverse to making changes. And switching over to a new program has just about the smallest possible affect on the process (compared to changing LEDs, drivers, etc.).

I'd be surprised if there is an easy way to reprogram them after they are manufactured. I wouldn't rule it out, but it's too easy (for them) to make this difficult (by the choice of the processor, setting fuse bits (or similar) on the processor, etc.). If anyone finds out what processor they are using, it may be possible to get one and write a new program though. It will probably be difficult to pull out the one they put in to look at.

Does anyone know what processors Fenix is using in their new lights?


----------



## DMC (Nov 20, 2006)

pokkuhlag said:


> price  we wanna know the price and does it take rcr123a?


 

http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=155 has a price for $99.


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 20, 2006)

DMC said:


> http://fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=155 has a price for $99.



Wrong light. 

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## speederino (Nov 20, 2006)

OK 4sevens, you got me! Go ahead and sign me up for your 'Fenix of the Month' club. Every time Fenix comes out with a new light, just automatically charge my mastercard and send me one.


----------



## LG&M (Nov 20, 2006)

I really like my P1 and I plan on getting a new one with a Cree. If the price is right but the real reason I am posting is I was feeling a little left out.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 20, 2006)

hey, off topic, but did any one notice on Fenix-Store.com*Fenix L0P-SE Special Edition is around $30+* some thing.... like that..... and WOW...


----------



## Lincoln (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone know the specs on the L1P now that its been upgraded with the Cree XR-E ??

L1P Upgraded with Cree XR-E
Date Added: Sunday 19 November, 2006
Manufacturer: 4sevens

Price: $99.00


----------



## woodasptim (Nov 20, 2006)

Any chance of the head from one of these fitting on a CR123 body and a L1P tailcap?


----------



## LowBat (Nov 20, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Does anyone know the specs on the L1P now that its been upgraded with the Cree XR-E ??
> 
> L1P Upgraded with Cree XR-E
> Date Added: Sunday 19 November, 2006
> ...



I don't think there is any real info available yet. However, this may help:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=141896


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 20, 2006)

Blindasabat said:


> [/i][/i]
> 
> As much as everyone (almost everyone it seems) wants a Fenix to do that kind of job, they don't. You have to get a serious light like a Surefire, Streamlight, Gladius, or Inova (and some others) if you want that kind of thing.
> The only lights I know of that have quick strobe capability are the LED Logic Striker VG and Gladius. The Striker has momentary max and a quick tap-tap from any setting starts strobe. The Gladius strobe is sometimes harder to access than that, requiring a tail twist first if you aren't in the correct mode already.


My post was addressing everyone who wants strobe function so they can disorient an attacker. I agree with you. I don't think you can call a twisty tactical, especially if you have to twist it 4 times to get to the strobe function. By the time you get it to strobe the fight will be over.
A strobe function is fine on a twisty for many other reasons though.


----------



## Lincoln (Nov 20, 2006)

my guess is that the L1Ps that they are now shipping with the Cree will do about 50 Lumens for about six or seven hours -


----------



## Dan_GSR (Nov 20, 2006)

oo...i want a p1d ce


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 20, 2006)

Between L0-Ti and P1D and P1D-CE, buying from Fenix-Store is feeling a lot more like eBay than a retail store. The tease has turned to torture!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 20, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Between L0-Ti and P1D and P1D-CE, buying from Fenix-Store is feeling a lot more like eBay than a retail store. The tease has turned to torture!




By the time the Lo-Ti gets in our hands the 70 lumen LO-XR will be available to order. LOL...We love a company that moves fast...but should we?

7777 whats up with the price? Doesn`t Fenix know what they want for these yet? At least give us some pic`s of the lights lighting a room or shed...something...I`m out of drool so I think I can handle more now.

Ken


----------



## Martini (Nov 21, 2006)

We begged for the price.


4sevens said:


> It will most likely be sunday evening or monday before I'll get to that.


And here we are, still waiting. Listen, Fenix, I nearly went insane when CPF was down earlier, thinking that 4sevens had announced the price and the resulting hoopla had crashed the server! So *hurry up and tell the man already!* If you're still scanning this board, set the price low and let 4sevens sell it for $50 (or less). It's Tuesday afternoon over there; don't think I can't figure out time zones!!! :scowl:


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Nov 21, 2006)

I can tell you this. I won't be getting one until this craze died down. The price will then be drop to a respectable level.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 21, 2006)

Ledacholic Anonymous said:


> I can tell you this. I won't be getting one until this craze died down. The price will then be drop to a respectable level.




.... I kinda doubt that ...... lessun yor willin ta wait a year .

TMG/


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 21, 2006)

GrooveRite said:


> Can you guys imagine what kind of hysteria/frenzy its going to be if Fenix announces a $50 value on these bad boys?!?!?! OH....MY.....GOODNESS!!!! 4/7's.....I hope you are prepared for this most probable massive distribution!



He will be best friends with the shipping companys after this :lolsign:


----------



## lightningbug (Nov 21, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Between L0-Ti and P1D and P1D-CE, buying from Fenix-Store is feeling a lot more like eBay than a retail store. The tease has turned to torture!


 
Tell me about it. I am waiting for two of the L0-Ti-a serialized and a signature, and getting very anxious. Now, this comes out! Damn!


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 21, 2006)

This is a Cree XR-E L1T with 1x Alkaline AA on High vs. Fenix P1 on primary lithium CR123A








the Cree XR-E even on a humble common 1x AA alkaline is actually about the same - or just brighter than a Fenix P1 on a primary lithium CR123A - I think this is pretty amazing......

I updated my comparison review -

Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock) 

with comparsions using a single humble Alkaline AA 

the parts so far -

Part 1 - using 3.7V Li-Ion rechargeable RCR123 - in opening Post #*1*

Part 2 - using 1x NiMH AA - in Post #*15* 

Part 3 - using 1x Alkaline AA - in Post #*23* 

Might want to consider bookmarking the Review thread - Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock) - as I intend to compare with other bodies/combinations and batteries.


----------



## LightHearted (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks great! I'll take one, as long as it's not priced too much higher than the P1. It looks to be a little bit bigger than the P1, but that's not a deal breaker for me. I agree with most that having and SOS mode and no true low is probably not the best use of the multi-level ability. I, for one, WILL get use out of the strobe. It is great for attracting attention while riding my bike in traffic. And this little guy will take up a lot less space on my handlebars than the Streamlight 4AA Propoly Lux that I am currently using. It’s lucky for us that Fenix is as innovative as they are. We can all be thankful for that. 

:goodjob:


----------



## Traglite (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool. Too bad I just bought 2 P1s.


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> my guess is that the L1Ps that they are now shipping with the Cree will do about 50 Lumens for about six or seven hours -



Why do you think that?

The L1P's with the XR-E on Fenix-Store.com are modified lights, they didn't come from Fenix that way. The runtime should be the same as a stock Fenix L1P.


----------



## greensilverado (Nov 21, 2006)

I have 3 hds lights, but always a sucker for something new from Fenix. I was about to purchase another P1, but ever since the release of the LOPSE I figured it was a matter of time before they spruced up the P1


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 21, 2006)

Will get me a P1D CE when available, even I`d prefer single or 2-stage level only!


----------



## sb0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Like what someone said earlier, the P1D CE might just replace my FF3 from EDC keychain duty.

But really hope the level will be low (1or 2 lumens) then normal to high... strobe and SOS is not essential.

now just have to wait and see if this light materialize soon .


----------



## Thujone (Nov 21, 2006)

I think anyone hoping for alterations to the chip on these lights is going to be disappointed. 4Sevens said available by the end of Nov. This likely means they are on a boat on their way to Atlanta as we speak. That is a little bit late for changes...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Untill such time as there are more than 3 levels...I would like a brighter low. I don`t need 70 lumen for most tasks...but I would like more than 12. I would get longer batt life this way...being able to run at say...25 lumen rather than being forced to use 70. 

So for each his own desire...some want a low of 1~2 lumen...but that means most of the time they will be running at 70 sucking up the batt...when 25 would do. 

Carefull what you wish for...


----------



## Thujone (Nov 21, 2006)

Badbeams said:


> Untill such time as there are more than 3 levels...I would like a brighter low. I don`t need 70 lumen for most tasks...but I would like more than 12. I would get longer batt life this way...being able to run at say...25 lumen rather than being forced to use 70.
> 
> So for each his own desire...some want a low of 1~2 lumen...but that means most of the time they will be running at 70 sucking up the batt...when 25 would do.
> 
> Carefull what you wish for...



I agree, if you could only have 3 I would want ~2, 30, Bright as it will go. But if they would just swap the SOS mode for a really low level then all would be solved! Till then this is what we get and it is going to likely be the most powerful light for the money for some amount of time.


----------



## vic303 (Nov 21, 2006)

I want a P1DCE, or to have Miller mod my L1p with a Cree!


----------



## copiertech (Nov 21, 2006)

4sevens, how much is insured shipping to the uk for one of these? looking forward to getting my hands on one of these.
thanks.
oh, and will it be available in HA Natural colour?


----------



## Brum (Nov 21, 2006)

copiertech said:


> 4sevens, how much is insured shipping to the uk for one of these? looking forward to getting my hands on one of these.
> thanks.
> oh, and will it be available in HA Natural colour?


Via Fenix-store, the shipping is free. Insurance up to $100 costs $5.


----------



## Anarchocap (Nov 21, 2006)

Thujone said:


> I agree, if you could only have 3 I would want ~2, 30, Bright as it will go. But if they would just swap the SOS mode for a really low level then all would be solved! Till then this is what we get and it is going to likely be the most powerful light for the money for some amount of time.



Exactly! This is the point I'm trying to make. SOS is pretty useless. No one really looks for it, and most don't even know what it is! I posted on this thread that some guy lost in the woods was rescued from the ambient light of his iPod Nano. Give me a 1-3 lumen low instead of something I'm never going to use!!


----------



## joema (Nov 21, 2006)

As so many others have posted, a 1-3 lumen low setting is needed far more than SOS or strobe.

Why not just add the 1-3 lumen low in addition to SOS/strobe? Simplicity. When you're cycling through the options, it's two less choices to hassle with. 

Unlike the Fire~FlyIII, the P1D CE always resets to the primary level when left off for 1.5 sec, so at least that's good. The user is less likely to get lost in the options. But I still recommend dropping SOS & strobe, not keeping them and adding a 1-3 lumen low. Either way a truly LOW low is needed.

Other that this, the light looks very impressive.


----------



## wotblake (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow. I usually really enjoy reading everyones comments on this website. It seems all that is in this thread is a bunch of complaing. If you don't like it, don't buy it. I think the light is a great compromise of what all different types of people would want in a small EDC flashlight. If you don't want strobe or SOS, then you don't have to access that mode. I'm not sure why thats a problem. SOS is feature that I need.

Thanks to Fenix and 7777 for bringing this light to the market. I will be buying one even thought I just bought a P1 from 7777 a few weeks ago.


----------



## iholla (Nov 21, 2006)

no price yet boss


----------



## woodasptim (Nov 21, 2006)

wotblake said:


> Wow. I usually really enjoy reading everyones comments on this website. It seems all that is in this thread is a bunch of complaing. If you don't like it, don't buy it. I think the light is a great compromise of what all different types of people would want in a small EDC flashlight.


 
x2


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 21, 2006)

wotblake said:


> It seems all that is in this thread is a bunch of complaing... If you don't want strobe or SOS, then you don't have to access that mode.


 
I agree on the  . We are going to get the product the way it was planned.

As for the delay in pricing, doesn't Fenix see us waving our wad of dollars in the air, ready to buy? It can't be THAT hard to set a price on a revamped existing product? 

If the schedule has changed, let us know. Please don't leave us hanging!


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 21, 2006)

wotblake said:


> Wow. I usually really enjoy reading everyones comments on this website. It seems all that is in this thread is a bunch of complaing. If you don't like it, don't buy it. I think the light is a great compromise of what all different types of people would want in a small EDC flashlight. If you don't want strobe or SOS, then you don't have to access that mode. I'm not sure why thats a problem. SOS is feature that I need.
> 
> Thanks to Fenix and 7777 for bringing this light to the market. I will be buying one even thought I just bought a P1 from 7777 a few weeks ago.


Since it is obvious that Fenix listens to CPF I think that most are just trying to influence Fenix to make another version by voicing their OPINIONS.
Nothing wrong with that.

"I can't wait to see the price. To think I just ordered a P1 and had it engraved.




"



< Isn't this the smiley you used when you posted the above? Your not COMPLAINING that you were not told a newer version was about to be released are you?


----------



## iocheretyanny (Nov 21, 2006)

Another suggestion for future Fenix impementation:

Since cycling through 5 different functions to get the oen you want is a bit much, this light begs for memory function - i.e. remember the last level that was used before ligth turned off, that way you can leave it on Low, or Strobe if so desired...

And yes - Replace SOS with ultra low.. even in emergency situation I would argue battery runtime is usually more desired... and Strobe partially replaces SOS for signaling... 

Special edition in Titanium, with premium bin CREE anyone?


----------



## pilou (Nov 21, 2006)

Does this mean the regular P1 ones will go on clearance sale soon? :naughty:

I cannot help but wonder if there will be a new single level P1 with a Cree LED.


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 21, 2006)

"Q: What bin does the P1D CE use?
A: I don't know and I doubt they will ever publish or guarantee such."

Does this mark a Fenix policy change? I see a lot of bin codes in Fenix ads.


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 21, 2006)

pilou said:


> I cannot help but wonder if there will be a new single level P1 with a Cree LED.


 
That's what I want to know!

Arrrgggghhh. I just got a pair of P1s!
Wife loves her's by the way.


----------



## Death's Head (Nov 21, 2006)

Never heard of Cree, but I am kinda new here. The numbers are very impressive. I will definitely be inline to get the CE version.


----------



## wotblake (Nov 21, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> Since it is obvious that Fenix listens to CPF I think that most are just trying to influence Fenix to make another version by voicing their OPINIONS.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> "I can't wait to see the price. To think I just ordered a P1 and had it engraved.
> ...



No response for you, but good to see a NRA member on the board. I'm about to go on a spending spree now that the dems have taking control of the house...


----------



## Pax et Lux (Nov 21, 2006)

I accept that it's too late to change the light levels on these current lights, which are likely being shipped as we read this. . . but I think that us reviewing what we'd like to see on future projects (even an update of these) is worthwhile, considering Fenix takes attention of what goes on at CPF.

With that in mind, I decided to list the levels I'd find most useful in an EDC light. Something like, in the following order:
Level 1: very low, say 2-5 lumens (kind of like a Gerber Infinity Ultra or Nite Ize Minimag);
Level 2: around 40 lumens (kind of around a ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon);
Level 3: something around 70 (kind of around a G2) or higher.

Then I found that what I'm describing is actually a lot closer to the P1D - up until this point I had been drooling over the P1D CE, and wondering why Fenix ever bothered releasing the P1D. . . now I'm of the opinion that the P1D was the light due to be released and sticking the new cree LED in was some kind of late decision. That is not to be critical or ungreatful, but I'm wondering if Fenix's next move will be something that will really show what the cree can do. . . an L2T with a minimal low, a useful medium and insane high. You really, really would only need one light then.


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 21, 2006)

wotblake said:


> No response for you, but good to see a NRA member on the board.
> 
> 
> > There are several of us here. Welcome aboard!
> ...


----------



## Bill97z (Nov 21, 2006)

Just reread the intitial post.........interesting that the P1D will have MORE THROW...........


----------



## iholla (Nov 21, 2006)

Umm I have been trying to figure out what "BIN" means when you talk about it?? Feel me in guys


----------



## R... (Nov 21, 2006)

iholla said:


> Umm I have been trying to figure out what "BIN" means when you talk about it?? Feel me in guys



"LEDs are tested and sorted into performance bins. A bin is specified by ranges of dominant wavelength and brightness."


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 21, 2006)

Bill97z said:


> Just reread the intitial post.........interesting that the P1D will have MORE THROW...........



Seems the CREE throws light in a narrower angle (predominantly forward) as is apparent from the position of the die surrounded by a ring. Less light is thrown to the side to reflect off the reflector and be redirected forward to the hot spot. Somewhat of a Lux5 effect, but for a different reason.

Bin code comes from the result of the sorting process. Different LEDs from testing go in different "Bins."


----------



## Martini (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like the CE will have very powerful spill. This should make it useful at all those ranges in-between. The jury is still out on throw, though. 1m wall shots don't really tell the whole story. One thing's for sure: that hotspot is definitely HOT.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 21, 2006)

So much for knowing the price on "late Sunday or Monday." Now it looks as if Tuesday is gonna pass us by with still yet no word from 4Sevens.:thumbsdow That's cool if the price is not available yet, but at least tell us that's the case...don't leave us continually hanging...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmm, I`m begining to think there maybe a problem of some sort. Information has stopped. Somehow I begin to doubt these are going to be available as soon as hoped.

Ken


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 21, 2006)

*Does the fact that this is ALREADY the second-most viewed thread in recent history in the LED forum (Click Views to sort) give you any idea how many people are interested in this? And/or how many people are anxiously checking back to see if there are any new details?*


----------



## nelstomlinson (Nov 21, 2006)

I wasn't going to buy any more LED lights this year: I was holding out for a Cree P1. I'm not sure whether this light is what I was waiting for.

What I wanted was a tiny, 1x123 light that is REALLY bright, with at least one hour runtime, and I wanted it under $50. The P1 is really bright for $44.95, and the P1 Cree for about $49.95 would be perfect.

What Fenix is offering is so close to what I wanted. I can twist the head to get bright, and twist it on-off-on quickly, for REALLY bright. That ``quickly'' could be a problem with cold hands. I really don't care what more quick twists do ... I never have to go there.

I guess if the P1D Cree is close enough in price to the old P1, I'll buy it despite the digital, gotta-twist-it-twice junk. If it's much over $50, I think I'll be back to waiting for the Cree P1.

As for the folks who were talking about prices greater than $100, if I were going to spend that much, I'd go buy a nice incandescent Surefire for a little more. I'm not going to spend that much, though.


----------



## PAB (Nov 21, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> So much for knowing the price on "late Sunday or Monday." Now it looks as if Tuesday is gonna pass us by with still yet no word from 4Sevens.:thumbsdow That's cool if the price is not available yet, but at least tell us that's the case...don't leave us continually hanging...



Well, it was only a guess when he would get that information from Fenix. He updated his FAQ on the first post of this thread yesterday, so he seems to be trying to keep us updated. I also see that he is going to be unavailable Wendnesday and Thursday for Thanksgiving. We probably wont hear anything new until Friday.


----------



## pantshacker (Nov 21, 2006)

PAB said:


> Well, it was only a guess when he would get that information from Fenix. He updated his FAQ on the first post of this thread yesterday, so he seems to be trying to keep us updated. I also see that he is going to be unavailable Wendnesday and Thursday for Thanksgiving. We probably wont hear anything new until Friday.



argh. The sooner the early adopters get their flashlights, the sooner I know if I really want to get one


----------



## Martini (Nov 21, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> *Does the fact that this is ALREADY the second-most viewed thread in recent history in the LED forum... give you any idea how many people are interested in this? And/or how many people are anxiously checking back to see if there are any new details?*


The most viewed thread took _6 months_ to get that many. This thread is still less than 4 days old. Nobody has touched this light and yet it is probably the most popular on CPF right now.

BTW, it's Wednesday morning in Shenzhen.


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 21, 2006)

Guess I'll add to the frenzy,

I need the one with the Cree


----------



## Bill97z (Nov 21, 2006)

I think pricing will depend a lot on how the lineup is marketed. Are these going to replace the old P1? If so, prices should be similar. If these are marketed as "enhanced" P1's and the original P1 will still be sold, well you can bet they will cost a bit more, otherwise no one would buy the old P1.


----------



## 9volt (Nov 21, 2006)

It would be nice to hear something from 4-7s...


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 21, 2006)

dammitjim said:


> It would be nice to hear something from 4-7s...



Nothing to report as of now - except that Fenix is currently putting them through rigourous testing. You can be sure that if there is any news, here is
where I'll post first!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, todays the 21`st. They don`t know what they will sell for...testing is usually done before starting production...hope no flaws are found...and then there`s shipping time to the dealers...I`d say it will be a while. Maaybe by Christmass. Hope they are testing the Cree`s in AA and AAA lights as we speak as well.

Thanks for chiming in


----------



## 45/70 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bill97z said:


> Just reread the intitial post.........interesting that the P1D will have MORE THROW...........


Lux III's still out throw the new Crees, they just don't put out as much overall light. 

Dave


----------



## ViReN (Nov 21, 2006)

> Then I found that what I'm describing is actually a lot closer to the P1D - up until this point I had been drooling over the P1D CE, and wondering why Fenix ever bothered releasing the P1D. . .



It's just a wild guess..... i think it's because P1D's have already been produced, Cree's arrival was at a very bad time for Fenix (in a way), they had to rush to make P1D CE Version.

Now the big problem is selling P1DL's (Luxeon based) as one thread has just pointed out that out of almost 200 people, only 4 are going to buy the P1DL .. Unless the P1DL is considerably cheaper than P1DCE's (Cree based), fenix might have a hard time in selling P1DL


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 21, 2006)

nelstomlinson said:


> I wasn't going to buy any more LED lights this year: I was holding out for a Cree P1. I'm not sure whether this light is what I was waiting for.
> 
> What I wanted was a tiny, 1x123 light that is REALLY bright, with at least one hour runtime, and I wanted it under $50. The P1 is really bright for $44.95, and the P1 Cree for about $49.95 would be perfect.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY what I have in mind


----------



## ViReN (Nov 21, 2006)

this is going to be *flashlight of the year 2007*


----------



## Thujone (Nov 21, 2006)

ViReN said:


> this is going to be *flashlight of the year 2007*



I somehow doubt this will be the best light we see in the next 13 months...


----------



## PAB (Nov 21, 2006)

Thujone said:


> I somehow doubt this will be the best light we see in the next 13 months...



Well, if they get it out before Christmas maybe it can be the best light of 2006.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 21, 2006)

First...


4sevens said:


> Q: When will it be available?
> A: *I will be shipping by the end of November*


Now...


4sevens said:


> Nothing to report as of now - except that *Fenix is currently putting them through rigourous testing*.


:huh2: 
Hmmm...9 days and counting. Maybe a case of the cart before the horse??


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 21, 2006)

Blindasabat said:


> Seems the CREE throws light in a narrower angle (predominantly forward) as is apparent from the position of the die surrounded by a ring. Less light is thrown to the side to reflect off the reflector and be redirected forward to the hot spot. Somewhat of a Lux5 effect, but for a different reason.



The Cree require a smaller diameter reflector (more steep of an angle) to get the same throw as a Lux. This allows smaller flashlights to throw like much larger Luxeon lights. It's a completely different world with the Cree, the Luxeon line isn't comparable; Lux I or Lux V. The hotspot will actually be tighter and more intense than a Lux I producing the same lumens when both are focused using identical reflectors. 

More light will travel parallel out of a reflector with a Cree because the radiation pattern is already somewhat focused, therefore more light is reflected at similar angles. This is also the reason the spill is more intense but a smaller diameter than a Lux light.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 21, 2006)

MillerMods said:


> The Cree require a smaller diameter reflector (more steep of an angle) to get the same throw as a Lux. This allows smaller flashlights to throw like much larger Luxeon lights. It's a completely different world with the Cree, the Luxeon line isn't comparable; Lux I or Lux V.




I'm really anxious to see a premium binned MillerMods version of the L2T when/if a Cree version comes out.

I enjoyed using the MillerMods L2P I had alot. You did great work with that one.


----------



## magmini from italy (Nov 22, 2006)

how long do place to hold turned on the P1D CE with a 3.7 v RCR123 before overheat him?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 22, 2006)

How about this for a UI:

Single click: Turn on.
Double-click: Select brightness.

By single click, I mean just twist on. By double-click, I mean turn on, turn off, wait less than 1.5s, turn on.

Brightness selection would be a short delay at the lowest level, a slow scroll upward through ouput levels, a pause at the highest, then a slow scroll back down, repeating. Twist off to select the current output level.

And heck, what about a triple-click for overdriven (possibly around 2A?) burst mode.


----------



## 9volt (Nov 22, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Nothing to report as of now - except that Fenix is currently putting them through rigourous testing. You can be sure that if there is any news, here is
> where I'll post first!



No news is good news?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 22, 2006)

Just a quick heads up.. They are experiencing Cree XR-E shortages. The 
southeast distributors aren't able to get enough to meet the need. They are 
working on it though, but the P1D CE's availability may be very short lived when 
they start shipping - thats to you fanatics!  But they'll be able to put out 
more as more XR-E's become available. The P1D with the luxeon should be 
available and I'll be able to maintain stock in my store.


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 22, 2006)

Can we preorder the P1D CE's ?

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 22, 2006)

sgtgeo said:


> Can we preorder the P1D CE's ?
> 
> Thanks
> Geoff



No. not yet.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 22, 2006)

4sevens said:


> No. not yet.


 
Well, as long as "very short lived" means "after everyone on CPF who wants one gets one" I'm sure no one will mind! LOL. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Walt175 (Nov 22, 2006)

4sevens said:


> No. not yet.


 
Yeah, he has to make sure his server won't crash the instant he makes the announcment!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> Yeah, he has to make sure his server won't crash the instant he makes the announcment!


 
We need a phone tree. That way anyone who is distracted momentarily by work or family obligations can be made aware when the announcement comes out!


----------



## Thujone (Nov 22, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Just a quick heads up.. They are experiencing Cree XR-E shortages. The
> southeast distributors aren't able to get enough to meet the need. They are
> working on it though, but the P1D CE's availability may be very short lived when
> they start shipping - thats to you fanatics!  But they'll be able to put out
> ...



This post brings up soo many more questions than it answers! What is Fenix's idea of short lived? 1000pcs? 5000pcs? Is the shortage because of the bin they have selected? What bin are they using? Will you get a lionshare of the supply from this batch? Does this affect your end of November statement? Do I infact sound like the flashlight paparazi?


----------



## Thujone (Nov 22, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> We need a phone tree. That way anyone who is distracted momentarily by work or family obligations can be made aware when the announcement comes out!



I would like to be on the first tier of the tree if you follow through with it!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 22, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Just The southeast distributors aren't able to get enough to meet the need.


 
How many have been sold so far?


----------



## LawLight (Nov 22, 2006)

I think he means for manufacturing purposes.

Law


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 22, 2006)

I say they should be allocated first for loyal CPF members with at least 500 posts. No sales to newbies (except the Newbie  )   newbies


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 22, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I say they should be allocated first for loyal CPF members with at least 500 posts. No sales to newbies (except the Newbie  )   newbies


 
GAH! I better get posting! I'll go start a 
"I need a good light...what's the best?" thread, a
"What does lumens mean....is it different than candlepower?" thread, 
"Are incandescents dead because of LEDs?" thread and a 
"Are Luxeons dead because of Crees?" thread....I'll be right back.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 22, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I say they should be allocated first for loyal CPF members with at least 500 posts. No sales to newbies (except the Newbie  )   newbies



Why must the post rich shun the post poor? Is it not possible for us meager newbs to be as deserving as thee?

:touche:


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was looking at the pics again, the reflector in the XR-E version looks abit unfinished.
There seems to be difference in the surface halfway up the reflector, and the diameter is noticeably smaller than the lens too.

Are these pics from the production versions?


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 22, 2006)

I was joking - just in case anyone didn't get that impression :lolsign:


----------



## Weskix (Nov 22, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I say they should be allocated first for loyal CPF members with at least 500 posts. No sales to newbies (except the Newbie  )   newbies


 
That is absolutely bogus!!!!! I guess I'll have to start blowing up more threads, in order to meet quota. My money is green too.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 22, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I was joking - just in case anyone didn't get that impression


 
No, I think we all got it and are just havinga a bit of fun.


----------



## speederino (Nov 22, 2006)

Did you hear that? It's the sound of this thread's view counter going through the roof as everyone checks back even MORE frequently awaiting word on the now limited-supply cree edition...


EDIT: Even with my lowly 85 posts, I thought it was funny, shaman!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 22, 2006)

LawLight said:


> I think he means for manufacturing purposes.
> 
> Law


 
I agree. However, you can sell tickets to a concert before the band shows up. 

At first, only CPF members were privy to this information. If a pre-sale started this past weekend or even Monday, the flashlight would be going into the proper hands of flashlight enthusiasts.

*Now I'm seeing posts pop up all over the world on different forums pointing to this thread.  This could explain the high hit count.*

If there is a limited supply of flashlights, they should go to CPF members first, no fresh recruits since the announcement.


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 22, 2006)

I was about to get a Jetbeam MkII to replace my first version as EDC, then I see this P1D CE... nice!! But I think I still prefer a clickie and don't mind it being 14500 length. I wonder if Jetbeam will have some Cree lights .... 

But damn, these are SOOOOO tempting!! I guess we'll have to see the price!


----------



## Bronco (Nov 22, 2006)

Boy, talk about the perfect stocking stuffer. Is there a "keeping fingers crossed" icon available on this forum.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 22, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I say they should be allocated first for loyal CPF members with at least 500 posts. No sales to newbies (except the Newbie  )   newbies



Some of us who are more judicious in our use of the "reply" button might prefer that access to the initial allocation be based on join date vice post count.


----------



## garageguy (Nov 22, 2006)

Well it looks like a lot of us will waiting longer than expected before getting this light.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Bronco said:


> Some of us who are more judicious in our use of the "reply" button might prefer that access to the initial allocation be based on join date vice post count.


 
Hmmm...I don't like this idea one bit either. :thumbsdow 
How about we do it alphabetically. 
I'm Aaron Abson. 

Who is next in line. :laughing:


----------



## Oculus Sinister (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,
I have been lurking here for awhile and I have to say it was genius to put this announcement here. I mean within a day we gave Fenix and their distributors all the marketing data they would need plus the pricing limits the market would accept. Not to mention the "We want Cree; We will pay premium price" contingent. Now a Cree shortage to fuel the frenzy. Thank god that Fenix and their distributors are not gougers.
I want one..Cree.. in time for Xmas.... Santa?

T


----------



## cdosrun (Nov 22, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> I say they should be allocated first for loyal CPF members with at least 500 posts. No sales to newbies (except the Newbie  )   newbies



Ok, I have been holding out too, I love my P1 (apart from the coarse, grinding thread) and will get a cree edition when available.

However, I am British, I can wait my turn


----------



## LawLight (Nov 22, 2006)

Ahh. The Patient Brits. Waiting with style.

Law


----------



## Melven (Nov 22, 2006)

Bronco said:


> Some of us who are more judicious in our use of the "reply" button might prefer that access to the initial allocation be based on join date vice post count.




I could not agree more, but I do get it that this was just a joke anyway!


----------



## Blazer (Nov 22, 2006)

These might turn out to be the PS3 of flashlights for the 2006 Christmas Season...


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 22, 2006)

There are going to be a lot of disappointed people if this light is not as good as everyone seems to think it will be.


----------



## pilou (Nov 22, 2006)

ViReN said:


> Now the big problem is selling P1DL's (Luxeon based) as one thread has just pointed out that out of almost 200 people, only 4 are going to buy the P1DL .. Unless the P1DL is considerably cheaper than P1DCE's (Cree based), fenix might have a hard time in selling P1DL


 
Here is my guess: you will have to pay a nice premium to get the Cree version :lolsign:


----------



## Pax et Lux (Nov 22, 2006)

I see the P1DL as being about longterm sales - people have been asking for a multi-stage P1 for a while - and the P1DCE version as something rush released to capitalize on the sudden interest in this new LED. I believe the CE will be replaced by a far better Fenix cree-based light - designed to the specs of the cree, rather than a cree dropped into an existing product - three or four months down the line.

This is not being critical or negative - far from it, credit for Fenix for being so fast to reach the market! - but that I see the CE as something of an impulse purchase. 

In other words: the light of 2006 - not the light of 2007.

Maybe I'm just getting carried away in all the excitement, but I feel better is to come.

Of course, I did hold off on buying a SL PP Lux because I thought it would never live up to the hype. . . so what do I know?


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 22, 2006)

x2x3x2 said:


> I was looking at the pics again, the reflector in the XR-E version looks abit unfinished.
> There seems to be difference in the surface halfway up the reflector, and the diameter is noticeably smaller than the lens too.
> 
> Are these pics from the production versions?




You're seeing a reflection of the inside of the LED dome.... That's what reflectors do, they reflect


----------



## speederino (Nov 22, 2006)

....or better yet, that's a cree-flection in the cree-flector!


----------



## adnj (Nov 22, 2006)

Pax et Lux said:


> I see the P1DL as being about longterm sales - people have been asking for a multi-stage P1 for a while - and the P1DCE version as something rush released to capitalize on the sudden interest in this new LED. I believe the CE will be replaced by a far better Fenix cree-based light - designed to the specs of the cree, rather than a cree dropped into an existing product - three or four months down the line.



The L1T/L2T was the same component (for the most part) that allowed for market flexibility. I would expect that Fenix will offer a similar strategy: use as few parts as possible.


----------



## prof (Nov 22, 2006)

Great. Limited availability, right before Thanksgiving when we're all away.
4-Sevens, price?

In the past I'd ruled out all Fenix lights--was going to save my cash for a surefire. I made one possibility for exception--a single-AA powered HID with clicky, with an hour runtime, for under $50. (smile)

However, this one just might make me think about changing my mind...if it becomes available.

I do agree with some of the earlier comments--I'd rather have a clicky, and prefer to start on low (most of my usage is on lowest settings). 

How about this--optimize it for throw, then sell an add-on difuser....for most use.


----------



## kooter (Nov 22, 2006)

Prof. Thats a great idea. Optimise for throw and sell an add on. I much prefer throw in a light and the p1d looks like its gonna out throw the cree version.


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 22, 2006)

Just heard from 4sevens that it will be $250 and will only have the SOS and strobe mode. So any of you who are not interested in them now need no longer check this thread :nana:


----------



## Pax et Lux (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll make my excuses and leave, then.


----------



## yellow (Nov 22, 2006)

prof said:


> In the past I'd ruled out all Fenix lights--was going to save my cash for a surefire.


thats funny,
during the last years, I made some Led-2AA lights, then used the Fenix and modded my 8X with a Lux III, and thus never ever used the other (even more powerful) SFs again,

and just TODAY I have my never-used-again-as-I-got-the-8X 6P model be bored to accomodate a 18650 Li-Ion and am awaiting the cree Leds from the GB here. 
This will be the "large" Killer light with increased rumtime to complement my L1D-CE (or L2D-CE, dunno yet)


----------



## h_nu (Nov 22, 2006)

There have been a few half jesting posts about how to allocate a limited number of P1D CE's to an expected large demand. I wonder how many unique CPF members have previously purchased from four sevens compared to the number of lights he will be allocated. Perhaps one to a CPF name with repeat customers getting priority and then allow more when that list is done. Ok, I admit I'm not King Solomon. I'll go back to wish mode.


----------



## veleno (Nov 22, 2006)

Am I the only one to think SOS and Strobe are totally useless? :thinking:


----------



## Thujone (Nov 22, 2006)

veleno said:


> Am I the only one to think SOS and Strobe are totally useless? :thinking:



Did you read any portion of this thread before posting?


----------



## Brum (Nov 22, 2006)

veleno said:


> Am I the only one to think SOS and Strobe are totally useless? :thinking:





Read the thread first please...


----------



## veleno (Nov 22, 2006)

Brum said:


> Read the thread first please...



Ehm... sorry...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 22, 2006)

I wonder who is creating the shortage Surfire, Streamlight, Inova...the Maglite co might find them desirable to help overcome thier lack of good heatsinking. Wonder if we will see an explosion of Cree lights. That or Cree just can`t put them out very fast.

Or perhaps Fenix`s planis to meter them out till their stock of existing LS`s is depleted. I wonder... they might charge a high price after all...till the Ls`s are gone.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 22, 2006)

I smell another raffel.


----------



## Martini (Nov 22, 2006)

First we get this:


4sevens said:


> They are promising by the end of November. I'm sure I'll be the first to have them ready to fly out the door  I'm ordering enough to go through the end of the year. These are really amazing and will be really hot items!


And now we're contemplating this:


Badbeams said:


> I smell another raffel.


I think Fenix needs to hurry up and give 4sevens some _accurate_ and up-to-date information before they make him look bad. I will try to avoid channeling my frustration in the wrong direction, but there is sure to be a real backlash if these don't materialize soon. :hairpull:


----------



## PAB (Nov 22, 2006)

4sevens said they had a reel of XR-E's. I'll bet they used that reel before they made the anouncement. Then saw the demand here , ordered 10 or 20 more reels and were dismayed to find they couldn't get them right away.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

Am I the only one smelling some AWR here???


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 22, 2006)

I think 4sevens was just trying to give us a courteous "heads-up". Tomorrow is thanksgiving........CHILL


----------



## Melven (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Am I the only one smelling some AWR here???



What is AWR???


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 22, 2006)

Melven said:


> What is AWR???



My guess is "a war raging"?????????????????:touche:


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

Melven said:


> What is AWR???


My post was more or less a joke (though there is truth in jest) but just do a search of AWR - start with the jeers section - and then you'll understand.


----------



## waynejitsu (Nov 22, 2006)

Are we going to see either light this month or next month?


----------



## Long John (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello 

I believe here is something not fair. 4sevens keept us updated and now nothing than speculations and bad smell from some of you:thumbsdow.

Be patient and wait a little and all will be happy.


Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

Uh...ok.:huh2:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Am I the only one smelling some AWR here???


.... I don't think that comparison was justified .:shakehead

......... TMG/:huh:
.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> .... I don't think that comparison was justified .:shakehead
> 
> ......... TMG/:huh:
> .


As I posted above, it was a joke. David has been nothing short of wonderful for me and I assume many others as well. It is, however, very awr-like to say one thing and then say something different days later. Regardless, it was in jest. I want that Cree light as much as anyone, I just don't like to be told it will be ready by x date and then days later be told that Fenix is trying to work through some stuff. That means that the end of November quote that worked everyone up into a frenzy is not true. You know, like I wrote earlier, putting the cart before the horse. If you don't have something ready to go, don't tell people that you will have info in a couple of days and then remain complete silent. That's all. Common courtesy I say.


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 22, 2006)

Its alright, just wait and relax like everyone else...

and keep checking back


----------



## LG&M (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I know what 4sevens is doing. If he keeps all of us glued to our computer screens on Thanksgiving he gets more turkey! Then on Friday when we are here waiting he can go shopping with out the crowds.:devil:


----------



## LITEmania (Nov 22, 2006)

Fenix released P1D on their website... http://www.fenixlight.com


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

"If you don't have something ready to go, don't tell people that you will have info in a couple of days and then remain complete silent. That's all. Common courtesy I say."

This is the obverse of the people that inevitably complain: "Why didn't they tell me they were coming out with something new!!! I wouldn't have ordered the old one !!! Waaah !!!"


----------



## Miracle (Nov 22, 2006)

"Just heard from 4sevens that it will be $250 and will only have the SOS and strobe mode. So any of you who are not interested in them now need no longer check this thread "

is this true?


----------



## cheapo (Nov 22, 2006)

Miracle said:


> "Just heard from 4sevens that it will be $250 and will only have the SOS and strobe mode. So any of you who are not interested in them now need no longer check this thread "
> 
> is this true?



he's just playing


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Nov 22, 2006)

LITEmania said:


> Fenix released P1D on their website... http://www.fenixlight.com



Interesting! There is not a P1D CE shown on their website.


----------



## Budman231 (Nov 22, 2006)

Jesus that is sexy...!! Cant wait to duct tape it to my head and run through the forest naked...! :lolsign:


----------



## Long John (Nov 22, 2006)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> Interesting! There is not a P1D CE shown on their website.



Right, and no word about RCR

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> This is the obverse of the people that inevitably complain: "Why didn't they tell me they were coming out with something new!!! I wouldn't have ordered the old one !!! Waaah !!!"


Uhhhhh, no. You can tell people that something is coming out and to get ready for it but don't give x date and then after days of silence, and much speculation, say that it's not really coming out when they first wrote that it would. The customer on the fence could then choose to buy the old/current product or choose to wait until the new one came out. That's how one would solve that.


----------



## Melven (Nov 22, 2006)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> Interesting! There is not a P1D CE shown on their website.




I would guess since they are having supply issues with the CE it will not show up on the website till they are taken care of. Also it will help them get rid of some Lux III's since they must realize from the poll that not many are interested in the plain old P1D, we all want the P1D CE!


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Uhhhhh, no. You can tell people that something is coming out and to get ready for it but don't give x date and then after days of silence, and much speculation, say that it's not really coming out when they first wrote that it would. The customer on the fence could then choose to buy the old/current product or choose to wait until the new one came out. That's how one would solve that.



Don't be coy. If you have a link to a delay please provide it.


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 22, 2006)

ohhh the drama


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> Don't be coy. If you have a link to a delay please provide it.


See post #507 of this thread and post #2 of this thread: candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1706701#post1706701 ("...*so we will see if they can keep their word*...")


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> See post #507 of this thread and post #2 of this thread: candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1706701#post1706701 ("...*so we will see if they can keep their word*...")



Nope no delay mentioned there. You seem pretty quick on the trigger. Got anything else? 

Once again, you seem like the obverse of the guy that would complain about not being notified of a new product coming out and complaining about a recent buy of the "old" model. 

I guess you just can't please everyone.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> Nope no delay mentioned there. You seem pretty quick on the trigger. Got anything else?


You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.



curtis22 said:


> Once again, you seem like the obverse of the guy that would complain about not being notified of a new product coming out and complaining about a recent buy of the "old" model.


I'm just all about the truth no matter how you look at it. 



curtis22 said:


> I guess you just can't please everyone.


Ok Abe.


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.
> 
> 
> I'm just all about the truth no matter how you look at it.
> ...



Just quote the original delivery date and the message number that changed it.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 22, 2006)

Because I'm so thankful this year, I will take it upon myself to keep you all posted so nobody has to check this thread until I alert you. 

Don't bother to thank me. Being here is enough.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> Just quote the original delivery date and the message number that changed it.


PM sent. This is not the place nor do I have the time to lead you by the hand.


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> PM sent. This is not the place nor do I have the time to lead you by the hand.



Then why did you make the public claim that the schedule got changed? Why slink off?


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> Why slink off?


Read your PM. 
As much as I like helping people, I refuse to help you build your post count anymore.:touche:


----------



## pilou (Nov 22, 2006)

This is all a little funny. Some people are getting so worked up from impatience that you would think they were being widthheld from some newly announced life saving medication :lolsign:


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Read your PM.
> As much as I like helping people, I refuse to help you build your post count anymore.:touche:



I read it. You admitted you were wrong. Why not admit it publically?


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 22, 2006)

ok. this is pointless. I'm out of here.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Nov 22, 2006)

Shhh, hey man, want to buy some Cree...it`s good stuff...great fix....LOL

Yea, like a drug we just have to have. You know...we really do have a problem.


----------



## scott (Nov 22, 2006)

A few days ago, my wife and her mother were walking on a small town sidewalk just after dark, when an elderly man in front of them, stumbled and then fell into the street. My wife jumped into the street to flag traffic while others assessed the situation before helping the man to his feet. My wife realized she was wearing black and picked up the man's hat (and it's white liner) to flag approaching cars. I thought this was pretty quick thinking on her part. I wish, though, that she'd have had my Photon Freedom (and its strobe.) I hope Fenix keeps the strobe (and the SOS.) 

Let it be known, that I am also one of those wanting a much lower low. 5 lumens or lower. Looong runtime.

These things said, for the size, weight and internet price of the Photon Freedom, there is no reason not to have one with you as a backup to anything else you might carry. Really low low. Strobe. SOS. I hope Fenix will give us the same in 1AAA and 1AA lights. 

Scott


----------



## LowBat (Nov 22, 2006)

If I may quote Mr. Spock....

_"Having is not so pleasing as wanting. It is not logical, but it is often true."_


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 22, 2006)

LowBat said:


> If I may quote Mr. Spock....
> 
> _"Having is not so pleasing as wanting. It is not logical, but it is often true."_


 
ANd allow me to quote Jim Kirk..."Bite me, Vulcan, leave your tripped out-LSD hippy-logic out of here and get me my Goddamned P1D CE. Wanting more pleasing than having my ***."


----------



## LowBat (Nov 22, 2006)

:lolsign:

Hmmm...... sounds like the evil Capt. Kirk from "Mirror, Mirror". However from your description it could be this Capt. Kirk


----------



## lexina (Nov 22, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> .... I don't think that comparison was justified .:shakehead
> 
> ......... TMG/:huh:
> .


 
I fully agree with TMG and Curtis22. Really uncalled for statement.:thumbsdow


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

lexina said:


> I fully agree with TMG and Curtis22. Really uncalled for statement.:thumbsdow


Again, what I said was tongue in cheek, so to speak. It's funny how people only read what they want to read and gloss over everything else. FOR THE LAST TIME, I was only trying to say that I thought it sucked to lead everyone here to believe there was news coming quickly and then when it didn't, to not post anything to the contrary was not good business. Period. Take whatever else from that what you will, but I stand by my belief that it was and is wrong to keep us in the dark about something that most everyone here wants.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 22, 2006)

:huh:

I think this thread has gotten too petty and insulting .

* I think it should be closed .
* 
We have already heard everyones opinion on the light . 

Too many are coming here for non-existant updates from 4-7's and taxing the server. 

I think 4-7's should open a new thread when he has pertinent info on when we can start ordering .

All other comments are pure speculation and redundant .

thats my 2 pennies worth ........................... TMG/

.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 22, 2006)

Hear, Hear.

Plus, what about this?


sasha said:


> In the best interest of faster loading and browsing of the forums, threads will now be limited to 200 posts. At that point, the thread will be closed by a moderator or administrator and a new thread will be started with the same title and a "Part 2" added to it. The first post of the new thread will have a link to the old thread.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree wacbzz ...you've said enough.... And let's let 4-7's start thread Part-2 .

When he has something to say .

Let's let CPF traffic get back to normal for a few days .

..................... TMG/

.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 23, 2006)

:laughing:.......Actually ... Maybe 4/7's should request it be closed............


So he can get some rest over the Holiday ????????

................. TMG/
.


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 23, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> Hear, Hear.
> 
> Plus, what about this?
> 
> ...



The answer to your question is currently the last post in that thread. Post #85



Empath said:


> .... the post you've quoted was written over a year and a half ago, while we were under different forum software. vBulletin isn't set up the same.......


.


----------



## photonhoer (Nov 23, 2006)

This thread has degenerated - into totally uninformed speculation. There is no hard information here until some "trustworthy" members get their hands on the real thing, whenever that may be.

Until then, give it up. Quit. Stop. Halt!!! You're just churning the water.


----------



## Martini (Nov 23, 2006)

And here's degenerate post #602! Figures someone else would be writing the _last post_ while I'm doing the same thing...

I will be out of town for the weekend, and too busy with things like stuffing myself and napping to worry about the P1D-CE... for the most part. I'll check in on Friday at least to see if there are any developments. I suggest everyone else relax a little, too. There's no point in letting what _was_ great news ruin your holiday (if it's a holiday in your neck of the woods).

Happy Thanksgiving, all! :wave:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 23, 2006)

That's kinda what I said ......... I'm going to bed !


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Agreed! This thread is no longer very useful to me or anyone else. Despite what some people are implying, 4sevens is _only _the messenger and he _will _give us info when it becomes available. If this thead has just become a debate about whether these things are true then I think it should be closed.


----------



## iholla (Nov 23, 2006)

:touche: 

 



Everybody get a :whoopin:


----------



## cjh1955 (Nov 23, 2006)

Since I've been lurking on CPF for a couple of years now, I figure this is as good a time as any to jump in! I am one of those who just purchased a P1 - but that's OK, it's a fabulous little light and it's just whetting my appetite for one of the Crees! I can relate to the earlier message about the man who fell in the street - I have balance problems, especially in the dark, so I HAVE to carry a flashlight or risk doing the same.... Which makes me wonder, could I have my doc PRESCRIBE a new P1D CE???


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 23, 2006)

cjh1955 said:


> Which makes me wonder, could I have my doc PRESCRIBE a new P1D CE???



What a beautiful day it will be when insurance pays for new lights for my pockets!:rock:


----------



## LowBat (Nov 23, 2006)

cjh1955 said:


> Since I've been lurking on CPF for a couple of years now, I figure this is as good a time as any to jump in! I am one of those who just purchased a P1 - but that's OK, it's a fabulous little light and it's just whetting my appetite for one of the Crees! I can relate to the earlier message about the man who fell in the street - I have balance problems, especially in the dark, so I HAVE to carry a flashlight or risk doing the same.... Which makes me wonder, could I have my doc PRESCRIBE a new P1D CE???


Welcome to CPF! :wave:

EDIT: BTW folks, according to 4 sevens it's the first post of this thread that will be updated. So far the last update is: 11-20-2006 at 12:13 PM.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: *Pricing* New Fenix Digital Series! P1D and P1D CE with Cree XR-E !!*

Wow you folks are quite anxious! My email notification stopped working
so I didn't know this thread had developed to this point!  The recent
posts with star trek references gave me a few hearty laughs! :hahaha:

Well, we have some breaking news from Fenix that you have been dying for.
I have pricing and availability on the various models and finishes.

P1D
- Price: $49.95
- Availability: beginning of December, unlimited quantity
- Finish: Black. Natural will be available mid to late december

P1D CE
- Price: $69.95
- Availability: late November, limited quantity until January 2007. 
(this means they will be shipping to distributors very soon)
After January, there will not be a shortage.
- Finish: Black. Natural will be available in January

L0D (yes this is an extra surprise)
- This one is not CC regulated but PWM dimming.. it's the same driver that is
in the L0-Ti, but specs say it supports li-ion aaa's. I'll open another 
thread with details later.
- Price: $39.95
- Availability: immediately shipping to all distribution channels.
- Finish: Black for now. Maybe others eventually.

The reason for the P1D CE's availability is *solely and specifically* due
to Cree XR-E's shortages. Despite all the abounding conspiracy theories 
(which by the way I find *very *amusing) this is the *ONLY* reason.
However, this should only be temporary since Cree is also a very fast
company - I am told by my distributor XR-E's are flying off the production 
line 

With that being said, I was promised 200pcs of Black P1D CE and will
open up pre-order in my store (fenix-store.com) immediately following this
post. Then I'll update the first post soon with this infomation. 

What this means is unfortunately not all folks will be able to get the P1D CE 
in time for gifting. However, come January, they should have enough
XR-E emitters to go around for everyone. I would encourage folks to
check out the P1D (luxeon version) as gifts as they also sport an impressive
improvement over the P1, both in output and it's unprecedented 3 stage 
fully regulated uC controlled output.  (had to throw that in  )

**PLEASE** do not post "I'll take it"'s here. This is an information thread,
*NOT *a sales thread. Not only does it do nothing, you're also wasting 
precious bandwidth.
:lolsign:

And to address some of the recent fleeting questions/issues. This information
release *IS * authorized by Fenix - it was not "leaked" information. I am in 
direct communication from them.  Secondly, I see no point in closing this 
thread. I have offered to update the first post with the most up-to-date 
information so folks can skip the drama and get an accurate information from 
the first post


----------



## RA40 (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh Boy!!!!! 
Let the fun begin!


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi 7777s,

Any standard discount for these 3 new born babies?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 23, 2006)

AAARRRGGHHH !!! I've tried the website and there's no mention of the P1D or P1D-CE !! And I though I might be the first to get an order in !!


----------



## lexina (Nov 23, 2006)

great news, 4sevens! :goodjob: I am glad you proved some people here wrong. There's already a P1D CE with my name on it!


----------



## Dan C (Nov 23, 2006)

Just ordered a P1D CE...............right place, right time.

Dan C


----------



## Justone (Nov 23, 2006)

I have ordered one P1D CE few minutes ago. Can not wait to have it!!

Justone


----------



## phypaa (Nov 23, 2006)

I pre-order one also! 

This place is horrible...


----------



## DM51 (Nov 23, 2006)

I hit the "refresh" button and suddenly there it was to order, where it hadn't been a few minutes before. 3 cheers for 4sevens!


----------



## null07 (Nov 23, 2006)

P1D CE ordered


----------



## Lips (Nov 23, 2006)

1 x P1D CE Pre Ordered


----------



## linerlock (Nov 23, 2006)

One P1D CE pre-ordered. I get the feeling that any CPF'ers who sleep in on this US holiday are going to be pretty disappointed. With only 200 to go around, I suspect that this first batch will be gone very soon.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, folks, please be nice and purchase one P1D CE. I see some folks buying a whole bunch.
Be nice and share please.


----------



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeeeeah, 01 P1D CE just pre-ordered, I can't wait for my new lil' baby!
Aaargh, less than 24 hour registered and I'm already purchasing. I hope I don't become a flashaholic like you all...:huh:

A hug!


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a nice 25 bucks markup from Fenix, they knew die hard fans will purchase the first batch regardless. :naughty:

I guess I will wait for the hype cools down a bit and see what other companies will come up with, or if Fenix will have a "stripped" version with no 5 mode crap  and for a lower price.


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 23, 2006)

One P1D CE preordered

I knew there would be an advantage to staying up late and enjoying multiple Jack and cokes.

Ahhh by the time it arrived there will probably be a better Cree bin that will set the wall on fire during beam shots using only a watch battery, and it will have a 7 hour runtime, 4 colors, 17 brightness modes, SOS, strobe, whistle dixie, a can opener, MP3 player, and a camera


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 23, 2006)

One ordered here too


----------



## tinkertoo (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been lurking around here for months buying a number of recommended flashlights and hopefully got lucky this morning with the pre-order of one each 1D, P0D, and P1D-CE. Looks like christmas just came early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to thank everyone for all of their recommendations especially this one since I lost my P1 on a fishing trip about a month ago. Happy turkey day to everyone.:rock::lolsign:


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh just think of the drama tomorrow when all the whiners find out they are too late for the preorder. lol


----------



## SoSa (Nov 23, 2006)

Two ordered here too. Sorry for being too greedy. ;-)


----------



## RadarGreg (Nov 23, 2006)

Woo hoo! I just ordered the P1D CE and L0D! To all the guys who are passed out from eating too much turkey, I know they are going to wake up and hate themselves for missing this. 


Thanks 7777!


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL, you guys are so funny.

I personally prefer two levels Cree P1D with memory of which level it was last used. Also if possible to allow user to set at what brightness level these two levels are in.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 23, 2006)

RadarGreg said:


> Woo hoo! I just ordered the P1D CE and L0D! To all the guys who are passed out from eating too much turkey, I know they are going to wake up and hate themselves for missing this.
> 
> 
> Thanks 7777!


Just ordered 1 (one). That'll do me. Problem is.. what do I do with my L0P, L0P-SE, L1P, L2P, P1? (Not as bad as it looks: L2P gets a CR123 body, P1 goes in the car).
<TURKEY>I was invited to a Thanksgiving meal in Indianapolis in 2000. Now I'm growing wattles...</TURKEY>


----------



## lukestephens777 (Nov 23, 2006)

Just ordered my First Cree Fenix!! Just glad i checked this thread again!

I may just be the first person in Australia to own one!! Sweet!


----------



## clifton4th (Nov 23, 2006)

Thread checked but not ordered - too exepensive.


----------



## LowBat (Nov 23, 2006)

This should make a lot of folks happy; that is until the first 200 units are gone. I'm looking forward to reading all the stories and reviews.

I did notice the update on post 1 says rechargeable 123s will work, but not in regulation. I hope when I order my yet to be produced L1T CE that it will have a somewhat decent discharge curve. I'm patiently staying tuned.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I did it, just pre-ordered a P1D CE, so I figure this is a fitting first post!

It was pretty cool how this worked out. I had ordered 4 flashlights from fifthunit, 2 for myself, and 2 for gifts. Turns out we decided we needed 4 gifts, so I was going to have to buy something else for myself, ..... just happened to be on the day the news came on the p1d CE! 

Now as long as the little lady never gets her eyes on the the price tag my life is good!


----------



## GRoLED (Nov 23, 2006)

Just ordered my P1D CE, I was on 4-7's website and had pre-ordered one before I'd even finished reading his post!

Time difference looks as if its worked in my favour here, suspect he'll be shipping lots Eastward!


----------



## easilyled (Nov 23, 2006)

Pre-ordered mine - I have to see 135 lumens coming out of something 
this size


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I'll wait till January next year for the natural one. Got to see how much year end bonus I'm getting!


----------



## z-b-i (Nov 23, 2006)

Ordered one. Looking forward to P1D CE natural though.


----------



## dig-it (Nov 23, 2006)

I`ll hold off. More expensive than I thought and its not in my Christmas budget.


----------



## Gnufsh (Nov 23, 2006)

I think it's too expensive for me as well.


----------



## garageguy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm holding off too, much more $$ than I had hoped for.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Nov 23, 2006)

YES! I'm in! 

Looking forward to my first Cree-based light.


----------



## ledvador (Nov 23, 2006)

$70 for P1D-CE?...that's realy cheap!...
1,93 lumen per $ vs 0,32 lumen per $ given by HDS U60 what is your choice?
I did mine.

It will be interesting if Fenix decide to realise a 2AA body with cliky swicth or twisty action.
Would be great to get a level programable version with OEM fenix circuit or Flupic mod and TI body as CPF OR Special edition version.
David do you think or ask to Fenix if they have a plan for this feature in the future?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 23, 2006)

I also think this is a VERY reasonable price when you factor in all the featueres and consider that there is NOTHING out there that even compares to this light. 



Pre-ordered (or should I say Cree-ordered :laughing: ) mine.


----------



## Roccomo (Nov 23, 2006)

Pre order in. Can't wait:rock:


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 23, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Hey, folks, please be nice and purchase one P1D CE. I see some folks buying a whole bunch.
> Be nice and share please.


4Sevens, would it make sense to have some kind of quota? (e.g. order 1 get 1, order 5 get 2, order 10 get 4 etc.) until supplies have stabilised?
Anyway, I am sure you will do the best you can for your customers as usual.


----------



## Brum (Nov 23, 2006)

garageguy said:


> I'm holding off too, much more $$ than I had hoped for.


What did you hope for then? This is the only option Fenix has, the Cree is 'better' then a Luxeon, hence the increased pricetag. Cost of the emitter has nothing to do with this since Fenix still has to sell Luxeon lights. I think the pricing is pretty fair, it'll be a while before (if ever) there will be another MFG that will have a Cree based light of the same quality for less $$$...
Nontheless, I'm holding off too. Awaiting the natural P1DCE's. It was very tempting however. Luckily I'm in school now, without my Paypal password or CC#.


----------



## cbdudley (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in on the preorder. Glad to see that the CPF5 coupon works as well.

I really wanted one with the natural finish, but that is a good excuse to order another one in a few months.

Thanks to David (4Sevens) for making this happen and giving CPF members first shot at these.


----------



## garageguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Well since the coupon works, I'm in!


----------



## chadwide (Nov 23, 2006)

YES!!!!! got one. I knew checking this thread every couple of hours would pay off!


----------



## Bomo (Nov 23, 2006)

This is tempting but still just being a flashlight 'enthusiast' I can hold off until the Cree shows up in a wider variety of flashlights. I must admit tho - the P1D-CE looks like the ideal EDC. Will anxiously be awaiting reviews on this. I suspect by the time my tax return comes in the dust should have settled pretty well.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Nov 23, 2006)

Another P1D CE spoken for here!

I can't wait to get my hands on it. 


:goodjob: 4SEVENS!


----------



## dig-it (Nov 23, 2006)

I`m just not one of those that has to have the latest and greatest. I can wait till the supply overtakes the demand. I`m sure it`ll be a fine light.


----------



## 9volt (Nov 23, 2006)

The site took my pre-order, hopefully I made the first 200...


----------



## sb0007 (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh man with such posts, really very tempted to take out my cc and make a payment. But a big factor still influencing me is that I prefer to see the initial level to a low instead of normal.

My usage range from checking baby gal in the nite, so a low level is needed not to disturb her and blind myself.

Then a normal approx. 30-40 lumens for work related inspection. (of course this can be higher output but need to balance between runtime)

Oh.... temptations on trying this light first is in my mind again......


----------



## ledvador (Nov 23, 2006)

David,
I get another question...
I don't know if it had already asked, does the P1D-CE get a reflector optimised for the XR-E or is it the same reflector as the P1D?


----------



## 9volt (Nov 23, 2006)

ledvador said:


> David,
> I get another question...
> I don't know if it had already asked, does the P1D-CE get a reflector optimised for the XR-E or is it the same reflector as the P1D?


----------



## GaAppraiser (Nov 23, 2006)

I guess this is a fitting 1st post. I just got my name on one. To bad there won't be enough to get for Christmas gifts. I didn't even think about using the CPF code... oh well.


I am newish to the flashlight craze but it seems to me that $70 for a light with this kind pf output is great.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 23, 2006)

Would have gotten it if it were in Natural! Cant hardly avoid the inevitable "another fricken flashlight?" question if it doesn't appear to be one I already have!!!


----------



## boonsht (Nov 23, 2006)

A little more than my budget as well. Good thing though since I think i'd prefer a AA Cree with 2-3 light settings in the L1T setup.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 23, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Hey, folks, please be nice and purchase one P1D CE. I see some folks buying a whole bunch.
> Be nice and share please.


 

Hi 7777,

I would like to place the pre-order for this new born babies.
1x P1D CE
1x LOD


Thanks


----------



## Piripi (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool, got a P1D CE Pre-ordered. Hope I wasn't too late to get one of the first 200.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in for one!:rock:
I'll be interested to see if the P1D CE bounces my FF3 out of it's beloved EDC role.


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Boy, this thread is bringing out the lurkers and pulling in new members like a magnet.


----------



## 9volt (Nov 23, 2006)

I just noticed this at the bottom of the P1DCE page:

"This product will be in stock on Thursday 30 November, 2006."


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 23, 2006)

dammitjim said:


> I just noticed this at the bottom of the P1DCE page:
> 
> "This product will be in stock on Thursday 30 November, 2006."



It's a pre-order


----------



## kooter (Nov 23, 2006)

I have pre ordered too. Hope im not too late. Please let me have one. Please Mr 7777:naughty:


----------



## BVH (Nov 23, 2006)

I've partaken of ONE CE. I believe it's only fair that each person limit themselves to one until everyone that wants one, has one.


----------



## nifreaky (Nov 23, 2006)

I was worried about getting stung for import duty if I ordered from the US. I contacted www.qualityflashlights.co.uk to check if they were getting stock and got a very prompt email response with a price of £36.95 plus £7.99 delivery. They have just placed their order today with Fenix in China so it could be a week or so before they get them. I rang and spoke to a very nice woman called Susanna and she has now had the website updated with the pre-order button.

I know it is more expensive then foursevens but if i got hit for UK import duty I would end up paying alot more.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, I just preordered only one as suggested. I know there will be more great digital Cree flashlights on the way (L1T I hope)

*Thanks 4sevens for making the product available for pre-order. Now I can get on with my life.*


----------



## Deepdog (Nov 23, 2006)

just pre-ordered one


----------



## cheapo (Nov 23, 2006)

hmmm.... an LOD CE would be cool... just chuck in a li-on aaa, and you get 100+ lumens with a aaa sized light... that would be cool.... oh, does anyone know if the cree can directly replace a lux3, or is there a size difference?

-David


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 23, 2006)

Got me 1 too:rock: hopefully I was in the first 200!!!!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 23, 2006)

Well.... I see this item brought out many new members - wanting the newest toy.

Since there are only 200 to go around , I will wait and let them have the new toys and enjoy the excitement .

I'll order a natural flavor in January.

Enjoy , everyone !!

later..................................... TMG/
.


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm gonna wait for a natural one.


----------



## Brum (Nov 23, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> I was worried about getting stung for import duty if I ordered from the US. I contacted www.qualityflashlights.co.uk to check if they were getting stock and got a very prompt email response with a price of £36.95 plus £7.99 delivery. They have just placed their order today with Fenix in China so it could be a week or so before they get them. I rang and spoke to a very nice woman called Susanna and she has now had the website updated with the pre-order button.
> 
> I know it is more expensive then foursevens but if i got hit for UK import duty I would end up paying alot more.


With USPS the chances of customs intervenal are very small. I have received multiple packages ranging from 20-200USD, with USPS they were all paid for, no extra charges. UPS/Fedex/DHL on the other hand.... Customsfee, VAT and the importduty, with every single package. Labeling it as *gift*, stating a lower then real value on the box or something doesn't work with the big shippers. But then again, I'm from the Netherlands, so you'd have to ask other UK CPF's for their experiences with USPS-packages send to Great Brittain.

Edit: just checked the exchange rates, and that site has pretty good prices. Considering that normally US bought goods are 25% or so cheaper then when bought in EU. The P1DCE prices in UK and @Fenix Shop match almost exactly, not considering the shipping costs. So that's not a bad deal. However, if the natural CE shows up, I'll be doing business with 4Sevens.


----------



## coontai (Nov 23, 2006)

I order another Cree but was wondering if it includes a sheath?


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 23, 2006)

1 P1D CE ordered here. I'm not usually an "early adopter", but with the reasonable price, free ship, and CPF discount---and all from a great dealer like David--- it's worth it here to be in on something new and exciting.


----------



## Weskix (Nov 23, 2006)

I think for that high of a price I will wait for a few consumer reviews. Make sure everything works like its supposed to and that of course its super bright. I certainly thought that the cree would be alot closer in price to the Luxeon based P1d.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 23, 2006)

**update** 
I just saw the last one get ordered. The store will still take pre-orders, but this will be for the next batch. I've moved the ETA date to the beginning of January. Thanks for understanding  

Those that ordered previous to this post should have made it to the first batch.
Those who pre-order after this post will get put in the queue for the next
batch due January - and possibly earlier depending on XR-E availability. But
definitely will not make it by Dec. 25th.


----------



## Stuart B (Nov 23, 2006)

the CE looks like a nice bit of kit. I search the first 10 poages fror an answer on my next question but failed to see it.

It says its not PWM but current regulated. I am assuming it does PWM though one way or another as the burn time increases noticably with lower lumens. If it was a linear reg wouldn't it pretty much have the same burn time for any setting (ignoring the non linearity of lm/amp of the LEDs). A linear reg acts like an intellegent resistor. I am guessing it is PWM but with some sort of inductance and a freewheel diode to maintain a DC current.

PWM at a high enough frequency should be not perceivable either.

Seriously tempted by one of those lil beauts

Stu


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 23, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> 1 P1D CE ordered here. I'm not usually an "early adopter", but with the reasonable price, free ship, and CPF discount---and all from a great dealer like David--- it's worth it here to be in on something new and exciting.


i ordered one earlier,

didn't realize there was a cpf discount.

can i still get the discount.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 23, 2006)

Just as I found this ! I guess ill be with TMG and watch the excitment!


----------



## Radio (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks 4Sevens!!!!!! Can't wait to see this one!!!

:buddies:


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 23, 2006)

*Stuart B* wrote: _"It says its not PWM but current regulated. I am assuming it does PWM though one way or another as the burn time increases noticably with lower lumens. If it was a linear reg wouldn't it pretty much have the same burn time for any setting (ignoring the non linearity of lm/amp of the LEDs). A linear reg acts like an intellegent resistor. I am guessing it is PWM but with some sort of inductance and a freewheel diode to maintain a DC current._
_PWM at a high enough frequency should be not perceivable either."_

As indicated by 4sevens earlier in this thread - it is not PWM in any way shape or form - there are many other ways to dim a light other than PWM (in fact PWM is a pretty sophisticated way of doing things) - it is current regulation circuit.

There is _NO_ pulsing -
(unless the light is faulty, or actually on the strobe or SOS modes....)

review with lots of comparison beamshots - that may give a kind of preview to the Cree XR-E version -

Cree XR-E in Fenix L1/2T (vs. UWAJ, stock)


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to CPF and 4sevens 
Good to hear those XRE lights will be rolling out next week to "hungry" CPF'ers worldwide. The only downer is the limited availability of XRE LEDs which will probably push back a L1T XRE  
My hope is current regulation, two outputs and an XRE to finish it off. Maybe throw a "normal" clickie on it and some natural thick HA-III to make it look different from the Luxeon version. Price it at $49.95 to make up for the improved clickie and thick HA-III. 
Geeez, only two weeks until my FF3 is not the meanest (R)CR123 light anymore.  Can't wait to see the reviews and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## Biker Bear (Nov 23, 2006)

As much as I want one - especially since the first batch is all spoken for  - I think I'll wait a bit and see what else Fenix might come out with. With all the speculation about other models that might get a Cree version - I would also like to get one that runs on an AA... *grin*


----------



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

> i ordered one earlier,
> didn't realize there was a cpf discount.
> can i still get the discount.


Same here...

A hug!


----------



## myk (Nov 23, 2006)

So I messed up today:

1. Woke up 
2. Viewed CPF Custom B/S/T
3. Viewed regular light B/S/T
4. Saw L0P-SE for sale in regular B/S/T
5. Went to Fenix store to see how much they were new
6. Saw P1D-CE
7. Came to this thread
8. They sold out.
9.


----------



## X Racer (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, just ordered one without seeing that they were all spoken for already. Guess I should have checked this thread first.

And BentHeadTX, I believe the meanest 1x123 light would be the A19 XR-E from the Shoppe for now...


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 23, 2006)

X Racer said:


> Damn, just ordered one without seeing that they were all spoken for already. Guess I should have checked this thread first.
> 
> And BentHeadTX, I believe the meanest 1x123 light would be the A19 XR-E from the Shoppe for now...


 
How small and how much is it going for (the A19 XR-E)??


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 23, 2006)

:twothumbs: to 4sevens and a Happy Thanksgiving to All!
 :thanks: :thanks: :thanks: for this AWESOME holiday gift of great anticipation of such a COOL flashlight. I'm all    since it looks like I got in on the first 200. :santa: may be coming a little early :bow: to Fenix and 4sevens for giving us this holiday goody  :thumbsup:


----------



## habibi (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi there!
Maybe it is said before...Can the P1D CE run with a RCR 124A (3,7 Volt) or only with primaries ?


----------



## FASTCAR (Nov 23, 2006)

Gimmi


----------



## nelstomlinson (Nov 23, 2006)

Darn. It's $10 above my absolutely-won't-pay-more-than-this price. Oh, well, I really wanted the natural finish anyway. I guess I'll wait for the P1 Cree, without the digital stuff. Or maybe the L1T Cree, which will take 1AA or one 14500, and no digital stuff. Or the LOP Cree. Anything under $50, with 100+ lumens and natural HAIII finish, is probably going to get me to buy.


----------



## 9volt (Nov 23, 2006)

4sevens said:


> **update**
> I just saw the last one get ordered.



By my math one of these was sold about every 2.5 minutes for the last 8 hours. This is a popular light


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 23, 2006)

habibi said:


> Hi there!
> Maybe it is said before...Can the P1D CE run with a RCR 124A (3,7 Volt) or only with primaries ?



4sevens updated the 1st post with this:

"Q: Will P1D support RCR123a
A: Yes, it will work however, the three levels will not be regulated. Exact
behavior is yet to be reported."


----------



## iholla (Nov 23, 2006)

You guys are worse than crack heads--Damn


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 23, 2006)

X Racer said:


> Damn, just ordered one without seeing that they were all spoken for already. Guess I should have checked this thread first.
> 
> And BentHeadTX, I believe the meanest 1x123 light would be the A19 XR-E from the Shoppe for now...


Same here. Oh well. I think I'll be okay for another month or two - it'll be nice to see a little Fenix surprise in the mail one day...


----------



## Gman (Nov 23, 2006)

iholla said:


> You guys are worse than crack heads--Damn



Yeah, pretty funny, especially considering it'll be old news within 6 months when something better replaces it.


----------



## iholla (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like Ill just try the regular P1D---who needs Cree..LOL


----------



## kooter (Nov 23, 2006)

So how do we find out if we were one of the lucky 200 then?? :huh:


----------



## null07 (Nov 23, 2006)

kooter said:


> So how do we find out if we were one of the lucky 200 then?? :huh:


 
Q: How do I know if I got in on the first 200 pre-sale?
A: If you checked out and it didn't say item is not in stock, then you're in






Copyright by 7777


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 23, 2006)

X Racer said:


> And BentHeadTX, I believe the meanest 1x123 light would be the A19 XR-E from the Shoppe for now...



X Racer,
Good catch... hopefully Doug is working on a drop-in XRE pill for the FF3... FF4? Congrats to those that will have a XRE under the tree Merry CREEsmas


----------



## jur (Nov 23, 2006)

Torchworld in Oz also had them, sold out imm.


----------



## GordonH (Nov 23, 2006)

O my GOODNESS. I just bought a P1 just last week for 44.99$ american at fenix-store.com... It STILL has not arrived. O my goodness and a new one is out already! What the hell. Now I just wasted 50$... When I could have got something even better! I want the CE.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 23, 2006)

GordonH said:


> O my GOODNESS. I just bought a P1 just last week for 44.99$ american at fenix-store.com... It STILL has not arrived. O my goodness and a new one is out already! What the hell. Now I just wasted 50$... When I could have got something even better! I want the CE.



Return it


----------



## yellow (Nov 23, 2006)

*OK, the P-D is out, now finish this*

participants test the hell out of the Ps,
and ppl from Fenix pls get behind drawing boards and mills, to offer

L2*D* CE and L1*D* CE (maybe for 14500 Liion) 
and circuit that remembers last setting


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 23, 2006)

GordonH said:


> O my GOODNESS. I just bought a P1 just last week for 44.99$ american at fenix-store.com... It STILL has not arrived. O my goodness and a new one is out already! What the hell. Now I just wasted 50$... When I could have got something even better! I want the CE.



You didn't waste $50, you still have one heck of a light on it's way.. 
This shows the true colors of the world we live in.. It changes fast, but I don't think it is as simple as returning it though, if we all returned our property every time it became upgraded or changed instead of finding a place for it then there would not be any companies left to provide new stuff.
Enjoy your P1! It is a great light!


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 23, 2006)

What the heck happened? Last night they weren't even for sale yet, I get home from work today and they're all gone? Good grief! LOL! Thats' ok anyway, I only was interested in the P1D, not the CE. Still don't know if I want to buy one....


----------



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey GordonH, give it to me, I will be extremely happy ! :twothumbs

Just kidding... Happy Thanksgiving!

A hug!


----------



## Robban (Nov 23, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Return it


Or accept that things change and keep it... We don't want one of our favorite dealers to become angry with us for returning everything we buy as soon as something new comes out, do we?

I was sooo close to getting in on the pre-orders but I had to force myself not to. I just dropped a pretty hefty pile of cash for the K2000R... My wallet hates me now, I think he's planning something. He's under the bed, mumbling things to himself, I'm starting to freak out.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 23, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> 4sevens updated the 1st post with this:
> 
> "Q: Will P1D support RCR123a
> A: Yes, it will work however, the three levels will not be regulated. Exact
> behavior is yet to be reported."



Thanks for the answer.

I figured the question would be asked.

I was reading this thread back to find the answer.


----------



## waynejitsu (Nov 23, 2006)

Unreal!!
I have followed this quietly,
Made one post
Went to eat
Came back
And they are all sold out...
Finally released and missed all 200 that were for sale...,
Really bummed out ):


----------



## ScottyJ (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I got lucky, I was not aware of the "only 200" until after I ordered, but looking at the time of 7777's post in which he said they were sold out, I think I made it.


----------



## lexina (Nov 23, 2006)

nanotech17 said:


> Hi 7777,
> 
> I would like to place the pre-order for this new born babies.
> 1x P1D CE
> ...


 
Nanotech17,

You need to order from fenix-store.com. Unfortunately, if you haven't done it yet, you will be too late for the first batch.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been following this thread since it began. I can't believe I missed out on the pre-order too. Sheesh.
Does anyone know if any other dealers may be getting some of that initial batch that one can pre-order from too? I'd rather buy from 4sevens since I've bought all my Fenixes from him, but I don't know if I can wait till the new year for one of these P1D CEs.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 24, 2006)

Missed the pre-order, but put in an order for a gift for a friend of mine. Hoping it will be there for Christmas, but it seems that's like beliving in Santa.... 

I'll buy one for myself later, but currently my HDS has pocket monopoly


----------



## ledvador (Nov 24, 2006)

It seem that Xmass will be realy exiting for me this year... new home, L0P-TI, P1D CE...
What's next?... new car, winning national lotery, who know?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 24, 2006)

Robban said:


> Or accept that things change and keep it... We don't want one of our favorite dealers to become angry with us for returning everything we buy as soon as something new comes out, do we?



If you truly wanted to order the newer one instead, I see nothing wrong with returning it. I checked the store policy and you're allowed 14 days from receipt to return for refund or exchange.

If I'm returning something to a store past the return period, I might give it a try, but if they say no, it's their right. If I'm returning something within the period I'm allowed within return contract, I don't reconsider a return just because it increases Wal-Mart's contra revenue account.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 24, 2006)

Thujone said:


> Would have gotten it if it were in Natural! Cant hardly avoid the inevitable "another fricken flashlight?" question if it doesn't appear to be one I already have!!!


So swap somebody with a black one!
The only problem then is if they spot the extra 'D'...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 24, 2006)

CRAP! CRAP! CRAP!
See...I knew it. Stupid family obligations made me miss it. I figured checking in at 6:50 am today would get me in before any news...

Oh well. SOmething new will come along, I'm sure.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 24, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> I've been following this thread since it began. I can't believe I missed out on the pre-order too. Sheesh.
> Does anyone know if any other dealers may be getting some of that initial batch that one can pre-order from too?


See post #671.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 24, 2006)

I suspect that Fenix will make enough of these for everyone. No need to panic.


----------



## jezzyp (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn you're quick on here.


Still I'll wait for the one with the 17 levels and the camera.

I went overboard on the L1P and bought 5 when they first came out and look at the price of them now!

I just need someone to mod them with a cree now for me now...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 24, 2006)

All I asked for was a flashlight that runs on 123s, fits in the coin pocket of my jeans, is digitally regulated, multi-level and can blast out over 130 lumens....is that too much to ask? Now I have to WAIT a few months too? Jeez...what a hard-***. 

A flashaholic a year ago wouldn't have believed this. What a great time to be in the hobby/obsession. 

I guess I'll pre-order for January.


----------



## Concept (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow that was quick.


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 24, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> If you truly wanted to order the newer one instead, I see nothing wrong with returning it. I checked the store policy and you're allowed 14 days from receipt to return for refund or exchange.
> 
> If I'm returning something to a store past the return period, I might give it a try, but if they say no, it's their right. If I'm returning something within the period I'm allowed within return contract, I don't reconsider a return just because it increases Wal-Mart's contra revenue account.



You sure seem determined to see 7777's efforts crashed. He keeps us on the cutting edge of mid range lights, and to do this he needs a steady flow of income. Although his website does use the word "store" it is important to keep in mind he is a guy running this operation out of his home, it is not fair to compare him to Wall-Mart.
Another thing to keep in mind is just because a guy or business will bend over backwards for their customers doesn't mean you should always be asking him to bend over.


----------



## sclemin1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, I just received my Jetbeam MK-II AA and have been very impressed by it. However, I wish it had a little more output on the high setting (making it more useful when I want to light up distant objects) I have no use for strobe or SOS functions but must admit the strobe is fun.
If this light puts out even close to 135 Lumens on high it might be the perfect EDC. 
I'd like to see Fenix put out a special edition with tritium vials installed, or machine some slots in so I could easily install them myself.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 24, 2006)

4sevens, may i ask y u doubt Fenix will publish the bin of the Cree version since they do for the Luxeon ones?


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 24, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> You sure seem determined to see 7777's efforts crashed. He keeps us on the cutting edge of mid range lights, and to do this he needs a steady flow of income. Although his website does use the word "store" it is important to keep in mind he is a guy running this operation out of his home, it is not fair to compare him to Wall-Mart.
> Another thing to keep in mind is just because a guy or business will bend over backwards for their customers doesn't mean you should always be asking him to bend over.


This is difficult. I have had nothing but excellent service from 7777 - service that would put many bigger organizations to shame. I would expect that his professionalism would extend to understanding a situation such as this, with no need to resort to 'rights and responsibilities' on either side. Living in the UK I'm getting fed up with the complaints culture, which is beginning to impact on good old-fashioned service. One or two genuine misunderstandings won't bother him I'm sure - and I can't imagine CPF-ers taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## imgadgetman (Nov 24, 2006)

I am trying to think of the positive side of getting mine in January. Took awhile. I will be glad just to have one. Thanks 7777. imgadgetman


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 24, 2006)

x2x3x2 said:


> 4sevens, may i ask y u doubt Fenix will publish the bin of the Cree version since they do for the Luxeon ones?



They do not fully publish the luxeon's bins. Only the flux. The Vf and the tint
are not specified. The Cree XR-E is relatively new and we have yet to see
what typical bins they will produce. Publishing a particular bin or part of a
bin causes supply issues, thus restricting distribution. Keep in mind Fenix is
mass manufacturing lights. They are not "custom" lights like most of the stuff
here on CPF. You can't sell a product claiming Q2 bin's when they only have 
P3 bins. With the Cree's being so new, there is no point to risk possible 
frustrations by limiting the specifications. This does not mean they will not do
it in the future, it's just currently it does not make sense. Capiche?

x2x3x2, you also suggested that Fenix is purposely trying to phase out luxeon
lights. Your assumptions are erronious and actually don't even make sense.
Why would they continue to make and even put out new luxeon based lights
if that is their motive? Does that make sense? I'm just appealing to your 
reason here.

Maybe instead of guessing and assuming you could ask point blank questions. 
I'm here to help. I don't have and don't claim to have all the answers, but I
have and intend to be nothing but forthright with folks here.


----------



## Blazer (Nov 24, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is just because a guy or business will bend over backwards for their customers doesn't mean you should always be asking him to bend over.



Good Point.


----------



## Stuart B (Nov 24, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> *Stuart B* wrote: _"It says its not PWM but current regulated. I am assuming it does PWM though one way or another as the burn time increases noticably with lower lumens. If it was a linear reg wouldn't it pretty much have the same burn time for any setting (ignoring the non linearity of lm/amp of the LEDs). A linear reg acts like an intellegent resistor. I am guessing it is PWM but with some sort of inductance and a freewheel diode to maintain a DC current._
> _PWM at a high enough frequency should be not perceivable either."_
> 
> As indicated by 4sevens earlier in this thread - it is not PWM in any way shape or form - there are many other ways to dim a light other than PWM (in fact PWM is a pretty sophisticated way of doing things) - it is current regulation circuit.
> ...



I still disagree lol...but I won't post again after this one arguing . There are 2 types of regulator, linear and switching. I believe this has a switching regulator that controls current like you say. Switching regulators have to use PWM of some form. With a freewheel diode and inductance and a high enough switching frequency the current doesn't pulse...it makes a tiny triangle wave around the dc current level. As the current is effectively continous the light is continous...not pulsing (even it was pulsed way faster than can be perceived). It still employs PWM, you just can't see the PWM wave form because its been filtered.

If it were linear I don't beleive the run times at lower brightnesses would be as long as they are as linear regs dump/waste the excess power.

The only reason are have said my point is I have seen a couple of people say they are glads its not PWM. There is absolutely nothing wrong with PWM if done properly. If current smoothing is employed or the frequency is high enough you will not see any flickering. If people think PWM is bad they might be tempted to look for units using linear regs....if they do they will get a torch that doesn't run for as long as it could. 

Back to the torch....I hope order 1 soon along with a couple of friends.

Stu


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 24, 2006)

Just pre-ordered the cree. Missed the first batch but no big deal, at least I know I got one coming. It's not like I don't have enough flashlights to carry me over. 

To tell the truth I don't really need this light but I want to see for myself what all the hubba is about the cree. I want to see if "it's all that" as some seem to be losing sleep over it. There is a lot of "wow" factor attributed to this light and I really want to see if I say "wow" when I turn it on. I bought the Nuwai 6 volt, 5 watt TM303 and was expecting a kind of wow factor too but didn't get one. I still liked the beam pattern and throw of the L1T (with modded body and 3 volt 123a battery) better. So I have become a bit skeptical until I try something out for myself. Lights are like women, everyone sees and expects something different. I would much rather have had the cree in a L1T configuration but maybe that's coming later down the line.

As far as the one bummed out about ordered the P1. Seems info about the cree was already known and if I had personally "jumped the gun" cause I wanted a light right now, I would not then return it and make an inconvenience for someone else cause of my impatience. But that's just me. As was stated already, the P1 is a fine light in itself. I would think of it like, "hey, now I'll have two lights". Just because I'm getting a cree doesn't make any of my other lights less useful.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 24, 2006)

Just a quick note... Orders #6431 and lower made it to the first 200pcs batch.
I'm getting flooded with emails about whether folks made it or not, please check
your order number first thanks.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 24, 2006)

Poor David....

Hehe...did I win something with my order number ? 
Thank you again for all your work for us...and hope that we are better with you in the future about spamming your email box


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 24, 2006)

> Orders #6431 and lower made it to the first 200pcs batch.


 
Heh heh, I only missed it by 103!

A7s, seems like you're going to be busy for awhile.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 24, 2006)

*Stuart B* wrote: _"I still disagree lol...but I won't post again after this one arguing




. There are 2 types of regulator, linear and switching. I believe this has a switching regulator that controls current like you say. Switching regulators have to use PWM of some form. With a freewheel diode and inductance and a high enough switching frequency the current doesn't pulse...it makes a tiny triangle wave around the dc current level. As the current is effectively continous the light is continous...not pulsing (even it was pulsed way faster than can be perceived). It still employs PWM, you just can't see the PWM wave form because its been filtered."_

Thank you for the education....

I think I understand what you are trying to say.

Perhaps we should use another term like "pulsing" - but then most regulation circuits are also pulsed - since they are by your definition PWM... right?.....

Then since almost all current regulation uses some form of PWM - then why is anyone objecting to PWM?

I am not arguing either - the reality is that some lower output levels is done by pulsing which is visible and people commonly call that PWM - 

So if no pulsing is visible (under all conditions) - do we have to insist it is still PWM to be technically "correct"? 
wouldn't that then just become confusing? ........
or should this colloquial usage be allowed to stand?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 24, 2006)

Frenchyled said:


> Poor David....
> 
> Hehe...did I win something with my order number ?
> Thank you again for all your work for us...and hope that we are better with you in the future about spamming your email box



heheh you we're the last of the 200, 
but not the least


----------



## kooter (Nov 24, 2006)

my order number is 6398. At least i know i made it now:rock: :goodjob:


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 24, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> You sure seem determined to see 7777's efforts crashed. He keeps us on the cutting edge of mid range lights, and to do this he needs a steady flow of income. Although his website does use the word "store" it is important to keep in mind he is a guy running this operation out of his home, it is not fair to compare him to Wall-Mart.
> Another thing to keep in mind is just because a guy or business will bend over backwards for their customers doesn't mean you should always be asking him to bend over.



I'm not saying return it just for the sake of returning it, but if you truly changed your mind and wish for something else, don't hesitate it.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 24, 2006)

Freedom1955 said:


> I'm in for a P1D CE if it can use RCR123A's. If not I'll pass.


Just in case someone really wants the regulation "and" rechargability.. here are some new 3.0V batteries that are out.. the AH is pretty sucky at only 650mah and the initial voltage may still be enough to knock out regulation but should kick in within a few minutes of runtime.

IMO opnion the low Ah kinda kills the added runtime you would get with regulation?.. It may be a wash to just stick with 3.6 volt and get 900mah?


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 24, 2006)

Man im glad I got out of bed when I did, and not sleep longer like I was about to do. I made it *Order #6402*
:rock:


----------



## ScottyJ (Nov 24, 2006)

6426, made it by the hair of my chinny chin chin. My brother in law missed it by 3. Oh well, I called him 3 times and he didn't answer, thats his own fault.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 24, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> That's a nice 25 bucks markup from Fenix, they knew die hard fans will purchase the first batch regardless. :naughty:
> 
> I guess I will wait for the hype cools down a bit and see what other companies will come up with, or if Fenix will have a "stripped" version with no 5 mode crap  and for a lower price.



:laughing::laughing: OK.. I hope you can hold your breath a while!...

The extra bucks is a bit more than hype.. other than sheer demand, the Cree is new technology. I"m actually surprised its not more.

Variable settings along with over 3 times the lumens of the standard P1 just on primaries along with much better runtime per lumen.. why not 3 times the price?

Don't talk yourself out of these things till thier gone and you have to sit on your hands.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 24, 2006)

GordonH said:


> O my GOODNESS. I just bought a P1 just last week for 44.99$ american at fenix-store.com... It STILL has not arrived. O my goodness and a new one is out already! What the hell. Now I just wasted 50$... When I could have got something even better! I want the CE.



I bought two just before this.. they will make nice presents.....

OMG..I just found this thread today... I just read 750 posts..... Man I have a headache... and I don't get headaches!!! :laughing: 

Looks like I'm in for Jan's allotment, but at least I'm in.....


----------



## Freedom1955 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ya snooze ya lose! 



ScottyJ said:


> 6426, made it by the hair of my chinny chin chin. My brother in law missed it by 3. Oh well, I called him 3 times and he didn't answer, thats his own fault.


----------



## R... (Nov 24, 2006)

windstrings said:


> Just in case someone really wants the regulation "and" rechargability.. here are some new 3.0V batteries that are out.. the AH is pretty sucky at only 650mah and the initial voltage may still be enough to knock out regulation but should kick in within a few minutes of runtime.
> 
> IMO opnion the low Ah kinda kills the added runtime you would get with regulation?.. It may be a wash to just stick with 3.6 volt and get 900mah?



I like both regulation and rechargability and i'm interested in those batteries, but your link doesn't work???


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 24, 2006)

Here are some more teaser pictures as well as some beamshots:











I wonder why the made the cree reflector smaller then its soposed to be?


----------



## copiertech (Nov 24, 2006)

They sell 3.0v li-ion rechargables at fifthunit, something like $5.25 for 2


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 24, 2006)

copiertech said:


> They sell 3.0v li-ion rechargables at fifthunit, something like $5.25 for 2



More like $3.25 (+ S&H) for 2 in either 650 or 800 mAh, but never heard of this brand or seller.


----------



## AilSnail (Nov 24, 2006)

> I wonder why the made the cree reflector smaller then its soposed to be?


probably to collimate more of the narrow cree light and get better throw?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 24, 2006)

Whitelitee: probably because it needs a different angle to focus the light. It needs to be more narrow, and they didn't want to add to the length of the light, so to change the angle of the reflector without lengthening it, they shrank the top to get a more deeper profile.


----------



## speederino (Nov 24, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> I wonder why the made the cree reflector smaller then its soposed to be?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1705269&postcount=502


----------



## Turbo_E (Nov 24, 2006)

maybe i missed this, but when's the next batch coming out? any possibility of different colors of anodizing like blue or red?


----------



## BVH (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey, I made it - #6401. it pays to get up early!


----------



## garageguy (Nov 24, 2006)

It's gonna be really tough for me to wait 2 weeks for my P1D CE to arrive. I may have to pitch the tent out by the mailbox.


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 24, 2006)

Freedom1955 said:


> Ya snooze ya lose!



I think the beta testers should be applauded.


----------



## cloud (Nov 24, 2006)

:sleepy:


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 24, 2006)

Fenix P1D CE light price whiners :huh2: . I'm having a hard time believing my eyes unless you thought you were going to influence the price. This is probably one of the best deals in the world on a high tech flashlight. Small size - great features and brightness levels with the newest brightest LED available on the planet (barring any higher bin codes which are scarce as hen's teeth right now). I actually pegged the price exactly before it was announced at $70 and I thought that might be wishful thinking. YES - technology related items always get better and cheaper every year (or month) but I challenge anyone to find a better overall deal on a light at this time. If you do let me know 'cause I want to buy it. And I think you'd be hard pressed to find a dealer that is much better to buy from - so for the whiners :shakehead: :nana: 
Seriously - I respect everyone's opinion and we are all entitled to one but I think this deal :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 24, 2006)

YA


----------



## stonehenge69 (Nov 24, 2006)

matrixshaman said:


> Fenix P1D CE light price whiners :huh2: . I'm having a hard time believing my eyes unless you thought you were going to influence the price. This is probably one of the best deals in the world on a high tech flashlight. Small size - great features and brightness levels with the newest brightest LED available on the planet (barring any higher bin codes which are scarce as hen's teeth right now). I actually pegged the price exactly before it was announced at $70 and I thought that might be wishful thinking. YES - technology related items always get better and cheaper every year (or month) but I challenge anyone to find a better overall deal on a light at this time. If you do let me know 'cause I want to buy it. And I think you'd be hard pressed to find a dealer that is much better to buy from - so for the whiners :shakehead: :nana:
> Seriously - I respect everyone's opinion and we are all entitled to one but I think this deal :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 24, 2006)

o

_____________
I really don't have anything to say but I knew you guys would like to read my sig about my cousin's new big screen TV. It's a 32 incher. Oh, and my dog had puppies.


----------



## diesel_dad (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, my luck has improved ... Order Number: 6335

Not sure what the problem is ... $70 is a great deal if it works. 

I'm taking a gamble that the new switch solves the intermittment contact problem so many of us have had with the P1. When the P1 work (and mine just stopped) -- what an amazing little light. I have high hopes.


----------



## copiertech (Nov 24, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> More like $3.25 (+ S&H) for 2 in either 650 or 800 mAh, but never heard of this brand or seller.


$3.25 is for the 3.6v 800mAh ones, the 3.0v 650mAh ones are $5.75, $1.65 for postage. takes about 3 weeks for delivery. great seller, outstanding customer service, but dont rely on their tracking info. it tends to contradict itself. ive got 8 of the 3.6v ones and theyre fine. hopefully the 3.0v ones will work in this light. 
47s, so do you reckon youll have the natural coloured ones come january? will there be a pre order on those?


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 24, 2006)

OK,

I got in the preorder P1D CE

please give me the low down on which rechargables and charger i need to maximize this light, I'm behind the knowledge curve on protected/unprotected, 3v/3.7v, as well as chargers.

just tell me what to order and where to order it

thanks guys


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2006)

I just received this email minutes ago. Does it mean anything special? My order is before the cutoff.

_*The comments for your order are*_

_*Your order has been updated to the following status.*_

_*New status: Back-order*_


----------



## LowBat (Nov 24, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> I think the beta testers should be applauded.


Pssst...


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok folks don't freak out... "back-order" just means we received your payment, but it
has not been shipped out.

How do you know if you're made it to the first 200? If your number is LESS THAN 6431.
I know this goes without explanation, but I've still had emails with questions.... 6300
is LESS than 6431, therefore, you are in the first 200. 6500 is GREATER THAN 6431
so you are NOT in the first 200. Clear now? 

Also, if you didn't make it in the first 200, don't worry, you're in the queue.
If more are shipped to me (and it is possible, but please please don't email or PM me
and ask). IF more are sent to me before January, I will ship them in the order that
the orders placed. However, it's probably not very likely you'll to get it before 
christmas even if I ship before January.

HOWEVER, those in the first 200 should get them before the 25th. Is this clearer or
are we still in muddy water? 

I really prefer questions posted here so I can address them once. I've spent the 
better half of the day replying to similar emails.  And once again, please
read the first post with the Q&A before posting


----------



## Stuart B (Nov 24, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> *Stuart B* wrote: _"I still disagree lol...but I won't post again after this one arguing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again not argueing, but not all current regs use PWM, some are linear (kind of active active resitors).

PWM is the method used to adjust/modulate a fixed maximum voltage or current to average of a lower one, PWM applies even if you can't see the pulsing with your eyes. In my opinion there is good PWM implementations and bad (ones you can see flickering). I can't stop people using a colloquial definition, but personally I rather they didn't. I don't see why the term PWM should be used to describe bad lights when it can be used to create good lights (A good example being the Fenix P1D CE  ). Its alot like motor controllers that also use PWM, some use frequencies at the audio range, in which case you can hear the windings in the motor buzzing. Some use higher frequencies out of audible range, the motors don't buzz (to humans at least). Both use PWM.

I can't think of an alternative label though to highlight good from bad apart from good and bad. I don't know if switching sounds better to a layman? Would people automatically associate that with flickering?

Stu


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2006)

*Is there any way to put a 2xAA body with tailcap clickie on the P1? 

This would give 2X the runtime and make the P1 more tactical.*


----------



## X Racer (Nov 24, 2006)

My order # is 6433, missed out by two...


----------



## Lincoln (Nov 24, 2006)

Does the Fenix Store give Flashaholic members a discount? If so, what the the Promoation Code?


----------



## wotblake (Nov 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Does the Fenix Store give Flashaholic members a discount? If so, what the the Promoation Code?



CPF5


----------



## NaturalMystic (Nov 25, 2006)

I decided to go ahead and pre-order one of the P1D CEs (Order # 6592). 
It'd really be great if David does get more than the 200 and can ship before January.


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 25, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> *Is there any way to put a 2xAA body with tailcap clickie on the P1?
> 
> This would give 2X the runtime and make the P1 more tactical.*


You mean the P1D, don't you? If you really mean the P1 all you would need is an L2T. I have them both and they are nearly identical in output. 

Oh, and I was order #20 on the CE. For those that slept in.. eat yer hearts out! :nana:


----------



## X Racer (Nov 25, 2006)

wotblake said:


> CPF5


You wotblake from cycleforums ?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for ur reply 4sevens.

firstly i am not expecting full bin codes of course, just those regarding the light output.
like how they advertise using T or R bins in their Luxeon based lights, y not state weather they're using P3/4 or Q1/2 for the Cree ones too?

i personally dont see them producing more Luxeon I/III/V/K2 based lights simply cos the XR-E emitters are cheaper, put out more light at the same current. doesnt make sense to me, my opinion only. not asserting any judgements on Fenix here, just comparing the XR-E and Luxeon characteristics.

well, lets see what other Luxeon based lights they announce after they officially release the P1D CE. either way more choices for the consumers.


----------



## wotblake (Nov 29, 2006)

X Racer said:


> You wotblake from cycleforums ?



Sure am.


----------



## jonman007 (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if the P1D CE will actually put out 130 lumens?


----------



## aceo07 (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't wait until the people who ordered get their lights and flood the forums with reviews, runtimes and pictures.


----------



## Concept (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes awaiting the reviews!


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

The P1D CE's are enroute to me as we speak. As usual folks will get an email 
when it ships so please don't email me asking  My box is full of emails asking
when 

I do have some news, some NATURAL P1D CE's coming!!

I know lots of people are on the January pre-order for the BLACK CE's and 
would probably like to get a natural one instead by christmas. So here is 
what I'm going to do. 

If you have a Black P1D on pre-order and would like to change to natural,
you can email [email protected] with your ORDER NUMBER and your real 
name requesting a change to natural. Obviously, if you sent this request 
AFTER I ship it too late. However I will still change your order to natural.

Also, please don't ask if there are more naturals or to switch back and forth. 
Or if the naturals will ship faster than blacks or inventory questions. Just
know that you are put into the natural pre-order if you request it.

I'm pretty slammed with lots of questions already - most of which can be 
answered in this thread  Just if you make a change to natural, then
it's done. You're moved to the natural pre-order queue and they will
ship when they ship. At the latest, they will ship in the beginning of January


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> If you have a Black P1D on pre-order and would like to change to natural,
> you can email [email protected] with your ORDER NUMBER and your real
> name requesting a change to natural.



E-mail sent. Thanks for the opportunity to switch David (I had just missed the cut-off for the black ones by an hour or two). Fingers crossed for early delivery

:goodjob:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 30, 2006)

Are the natural ones in the first batch of 200?

If not, ignore my email.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

The naturals are in addition to the 200 blacks that are coming.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Nov 30, 2006)

E-mail sent. I'm waiting ...


----------



## Free (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, changed mine to Natural. E-mail sent.


----------



## Dan C (Nov 30, 2006)

Just changed to Natural. 4sevens, you're experienced enough to know that this offer to change colors is going to be a pain in your a$$. You're a good guy.

Dan


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

Dan C said:


> Just changed to Natural. 4sevens, you're experienced enough to know that this offer to change colors is going to be a pain in your a$$. You're a good guy.
> 
> Dan



Yes this is insane I just received 20 emails just now. But I do want folks
who pre-ordered blacks to get the first shot at the naturals. 

And of course the P1D CE blacks that get freed up will go to the next person in the pre-order queue


----------



## wojtek_pl (Nov 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> And of course the P1D CE blacks that get freed up will go to the next person in the pre-order queue



You mean *******...     

"Should I wait or should I go ?" 

Ah well... It's done now...


----------



## cbdudley (Nov 30, 2006)

E-mail sent to change from black to natural. Thanks David!


----------



## 9volt (Nov 30, 2006)

Are there any pics of the P1D CE in natural?


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> The naturals are in addition to the 200 blacks that are coming.



Hi 4seven,

I have sent an email to fenix and cc to you.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry no natural pictures right now. I think I'm only getting 100 naturals for now...

I'm going to wait a few days before putting it up in my store.
Please don't order a black and then ask to change to natural - thats cheating 

Keep in mind that if you switch to natural you enter the natural queue 
Which may or may not speed up your ship time. Basically, I ship in order
the order was placed and according to availability. However, all orders will clear
come January 1st. So if you switch to natural, it's your risk 

But right now it looks good


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hopefully i'm not under that catergory.
Just try to be a little smart - can hardly wait for the P1D CE.

Just got your email.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't make heads or tails of this.  If a black P1D CE is pre-ordered today, about when will it be shipped?

thanks


----------



## 9volt (Nov 30, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> I can't make heads or tails of this.  If a black P1D CE is pre-ordered today, about when will it be shipped?
> 
> thanks



probably sometime in January. The preorders for the first batch happened last week.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Nov 30, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> I just received this email minutes ago. Does it mean anything special? My order is before the cutoff.
> 
> _*The comments for your order are*_
> 
> ...


It's David's 'computerised' ordering system. It managed to lose my shipping address. Ignore it, he's still poised over his PC like a hawk. As long as it doesn't bugger about with the order numbers. <SMUG>Mine's 6279</SMUG>


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 30, 2006)

So if we orderd a black one from the first 200 batch. We can still change are order to natural, and have it before january?


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> The naturals are in addition to the 200 blacks that are coming.


 
Are they arriving at the same time or later? WHICH BOAT?


----------



## z-b-i (Nov 30, 2006)

Changed to natural. I got a P1 in black, and prefer natural for my new P1D-CE.

Order number: 6318


----------



## 9volt (Nov 30, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> So if we orderd a black one from the first 200 batch. We can still change are order to natural, and have it before january?



read this:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1711420&postcount=787


----------



## N162E (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you 7777s for this opportunity. I missed the initial order by a few units Order #6565 (Pre-order). Hopefully now I can have a "Bright" Christmas.


----------



## cheapo (Nov 30, 2006)

if we missed the pre-order on the black ones, can we pre- order nat or do we wait for people who already pre-ordered to switch?

-David


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> So if we orderd a black one from the first 200 batch. We can still change are order to natural, and have it before january?



About 100 naturals will come with the 200 blacks. Can't promise you'll have
it before january, but it's possible.

Basically, changing from black to natural doesn't change your order number.
That just puts you in a different queue (natural versus black) and it depends
how fast the natural queue will fill up. 

I will ALWAYS ship in the order that the orders were placed - by order number.
Does that make sense? I know it's kind of confusing, but by using the store,
it should always be fair - I basically process orders from low numbers to high
and depending availability of the product you order, you may or may not
get it by christmas  I know it's dizzingly complex, good thing I don't have
to think about it. I just ship from the bottom of the queue 

Simply, the sooner you order, the sooner you'll get it, but no promises
about making it by dec 25th, except the 200 blacks  

I expect to be fully stocked by january to take the enslaught of orders 
bring it on


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 30, 2006)

OK, OK, fine. I pre-ordered a damn natural. You happy now? 
I AM!!!!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Simply, the sooner you order, the sooner you'll get it, but no promises
> about making it by dec 25th, except the 200 blacks


 
Black is fine with me. 

I feel like "smoking, nonsmoking or first available" :laughing: 

I'm in the first 200, I'll take first available!


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2006)

dammitjim said:


> Are there any pics of the P1D CE in natural?



The P1D CE is probably look similiar to this but the lettering will be different.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Yes this is insane I just received 20 emails just now. But I do want folks
> who pre-ordered blacks to get the first shot at the naturals.
> 
> And of course the P1D CE blacks that get freed up will go to the next person in the pre-order queue



Looks good for me!

I was 7 over the cut off number.

Switch your's to Natural!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 30, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I was 7 over the cut off number.


Likewise, I was just a few more orders behind you - looks like we may be getting an unexpected "natural" Xmas present. :santa:

Thanks again to 4sevens for arranging the fairest way of doing this (by order number), despite all the extra headaches it's bound to cause. :bow:


----------



## Skyline (Nov 30, 2006)

Just put in a pre-order for the P1D CE Natural... order #6852....ouch. I hope someone I can get into the first 100 naturals.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Nov 30, 2006)

I just wonder... How's the queue for Natural P1D CE made? Is it: first switched to natural is first in this queue ? Or lowest order number is first in this queue ?
What is a last order number for first 200 black P1D CE ? My order is 6735...


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

wojtek_pl said:


> I just wonder... How's the queue for Natural P1D CE made? Is it: first switched to natural is first in this queue ? Or lowest order number is first in this queue ?
> What is a last order number for first 200 black P1D CE ? My order is 6735...



Good question... the actual queue will be when I start shipping - (it looks like
monday or sometime next week) - up then it may change because someone
changes from black to natural may have a lower order number.

This is the reason on my webpage the P1D CE Naturals states January 1, 2007.
It's okay to be early, but never okay to be late.  So the naturals
are all promised first week of 2007. But there will be 100 exceptions


----------



## Galiphrey (Nov 30, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> The P1D CE is probably look similiar to this but the lettering will be different.



And the head will be longer.


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 30, 2006)

If I understand David correctly your order number stands, he has 300 coming 200 black and 100 natural. The original cut off point was 6431 so orders between 6231 and 6431 were getting the 200 black. If you change to Natural as I have (#6270) :rock: then that frees up a black for number 6432 and so on.


Of course if more than half of the first 200 swap then some of them will have to wait for a natural until after the first batch. So it seems if you want to be guaranteed stay with black unless your order number is less than 6330.


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 30, 2006)

So what your saying, is im 6402 or somthing close to that, and If I right now want to switch to a natural. I could but there is a chance I wont get it as soon as I would get the black one. Is this what your trying to say?.

Edit: because I like the black and dont mind natural, But I want it to come so as possible. Its going to take over FF3's keychain duty and I dont want it all scratched up and ugly by the 1st month. So I think natural would be better for the keychain, but I dont want to have to wait to january to get it. It would be nice if we could see or get an updated if more then half of the first 200 have switched. Because I would but im scared.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 30, 2006)

A few questions for you guys "counting the cards"

(1) Have you assumed that no other orders were placed except for the P1D-CE?

(2) Have you assumed that each person will only get one P1D-CE regardless how many they ordered?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 30, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> A few questions for you guys "counting the cards"
> (1) Have you assumed that no other orders were placed except for the P1D-CE?
> (2) Have you assumed that each person will only get one P1D-CE regardless how many they ordered?


Well put EngrPaul ... there's simply no way to know how high (or low) the order numbers will go on the natural switch-overs at this point in time. A third point is the question of how many people will switch between now and when 4sevens starts shipping, since that is also a key determinant. 

I appreciate the opportunity 4sevens has given us, but feel sorry for him for the avalanche of e-mail this will generate. :duck:

You pays your money, you takes your chance ...


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 30, 2006)

selfbuilt said:


> I appreciate the opportunity 4sevens has given us, but feel sorry for him for the avalanche of e-mail this will generate. :duck:
> 
> ...


 
Yea thats why Im asking you guys these questions and not bugging him. Im just hopeing he will read the thread sooon


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 30, 2006)

So:

My order number is 6446.
The cutoff for the original black preorder is 6431.
I missed the cutoff by 15.
If at least 15 people with order numbers lower than mine decide to change from black to natural, I'll be in for the black shipment.
4sevens has already gotten 20 emails asking him to change orders from black to natural.
There's a pretty good chance that 15 people with order numbers lower than mine will change from black to natural.

Sound right?


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 30, 2006)

I would also like a natural one. I dont have an order number but my name is Chris Peffers.....Thanks!!!


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for keeping general questions here. I'm still buried in an avalanche of email 
Just estimating here... about 40 people have moved over from black to natural
and about 40 more have ordered directly. I'm going to post here soon suggesting
folks who have order black NOT to change unless they dont' mind waiting until january
for naturals.

Another note, I'm happy to announce that all pre-orders shipped after December
20, 2006 will automatically include a free Energizer e2 CR123A cell. Thats for
compensating for the long wait, post-christmas deliver, *and incentive to pre-pay*


----------



## Whitelitee (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if the black fenix finishes scratch easy, for example being on a keychain?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 30, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> Does anyone know if the black fenix finishes scratch easy, for example being on a keychain?


Unfortunately, they do wear at the edges. Fortunately, that doesn't make them any dimmer! 

Fenix lights (to me at least) are not shelf queens. They are meant to be carried and used. It would be cool if they looked newer for longer, but it's very, very far from a deal-breaker.


----------



## cheapo (Nov 30, 2006)

on r123s is high regulated? if we order now when'll they be ready to be shipped?

-David


----------



## speederino (Nov 30, 2006)

The edges and corners of my LOP-SE were worn after only a few days of keychain abuse. Fine by me, I'd much rather USE the light than look at it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 30, 2006)

..... Well.....I'd like to be on a list and in the que for a natural..... to get it ASAP.
But there is no way to get on such a list - even tho they're shipping .

David, since the Natural's are actually being shipped to you, it seems to be time to let the line start forming .

I *wish you would* go ahead and alllow the PRE-order of Natural's in your Fenix store - so we can get on with our lives . Then they will arrive to us when-ever they arrive.....thats fine. Seems like it would also minimize the number of E-mails you receive ...... if we could ALL just go ahead and order what we want and be done with it .... knowing then that it will arrive to us as soon as it's available .

Let the Lines begin .......... Thanx.........TooManyGizmos/

.


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 30, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> I *wish you would* go ahead and alllow the PRE-order of Natural's in your Fenix store - so we can get on with our lives .



There is nothing stopping you.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 30, 2006)

curtis22 said:


> There is nothing stopping you.



Yes there is ! 

I only see pre-order for Black P1d ce ....... on his website !


........... TMG/
.
EDIT... OK my overlook .....Didn't see it.... *but now I do.*
I *expected* it to be on the *main* page since it's the hottest item.....

But it's NOT ..... ya have to find it !!! I would have ordered earlier had I known !!

.


----------



## curtis22 (Nov 30, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Yes there is !
> 
> I only see pre-order for Black P1d ce ....... on his website !
> 
> So where is sign-up for Natural flavor ???



You aren't looking very hard.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 30, 2006)

http://fenix-store.com/products_new.php

See bottom of the page.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 30, 2006)

O.K. guys .... I see it now

TMG/:laughing:
.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay guys, now a good time to stop switch over from black to natural


----------



## h_nu (Nov 30, 2006)

I hope I made the cutoff. My ISP problems combined with this site seeming to have problems have me worried. If it doesn't delay my order I'd prefer natural.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Nov 30, 2006)

David, what can I say other than YOU ROCK! I, like the others here I'm sure, appreciate you throwing in the free CR123 battery with the pre-orders.
Truly a class act!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 30, 2006)

NaturalMystic said:


> David, what can I say other than YOU ROCK! I, like the others here I'm sure, appreciate you throwing in the free CR123 battery with the pre-orders.
> Truly a class act!


 
Carefull... "all pre-orders shipped _*after December 20, 2006*_"

Italics mine. 

A consolation prize for people who Santa doesn't visit? Have you been good or bad this year?


----------



## NaturalMystic (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I know. I was too lazy to type the full quote. I'm not expecting to get any batteries myself. Several light purchases that I've made from the US which were supposed to ship with batteries weren't because of safety issues.
No biggie to me personally. I was just giving props for the gesture from David.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi folks, Looks like I won't be giving any cr123a cells out! 
I will have more than enough P1D CE blacks and P1D CE naturals by December 9th!!

Yay!! Of course, if possible that you CPF'ers go nuts and empty me out.
I've put the appropriate number of expected items in the store, so unless the store
tell you that it's not "in stock" it should ship out by the 9th.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, wicked! 

Almost tempted to preorder a second P1D CE, but after all, it is a new technology / new model. I'm only daring enough to get one first.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 1, 2006)

Groovy!... change my order to a natural if its not any trouble.. otherwise the black is still fine!


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 1, 2006)

Great ! Christmas is earlier this year !! :goodjob: 7777 !! :rock:  :twothumbs


----------



## windstrings (Dec 1, 2006)

wojtek_pl said:


> Great ! Christmas is earlier this year !! :goodjob: 7777 !! :rock:  :twothumbs



you kiddin.. with all the orders he has, he probrably stole from every other distributor in the world! Fenix just have him the keys to the vault! LOL!


----------



## LEDagent (Dec 1, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Hi folks, Looks like I won't be giving any cr123a cells out!
> I will have more than enough P1D CE blacks and P1D CE naturals by December 9th!!
> 
> Yay!! Of course, if possible that you CPF'ers go nuts and empty me out.
> ...




Hi There 4sevens,

I'm trying to get at least 2 P1D-CEs shipped by Christmas. You say you'll gave enoegh by Dec. 9 unless the shop says not in stock. All i see on the pre-order page in red is This product will be in stock on Monday 01 January, 2007. 

Is this a precaution just in case you run out....or have you run out already?

Also, I had an Aleph built for me almost a year ago. it's running a TWOJ bin Luxeon at 1amp on 1xRCR123. Will the P1D-CE be noticably brighter?


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 1, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Hi folks, Looks like I won't be giving any cr123a cells out!
> I will have more than enough P1D CE blacks and P1D CE naturals by December 9th!!
> 
> Yay!! Of course, if possible that you CPF'ers go nuts and empty me out.
> ...


David: Ok, now I'm confused. :thinking: Are you saying that you are getting in some Naturals along with the initial 200 Blacks you were supposed to have by Nov. 30th, but now everything is moved back to Dec. 9th? And if so, can someone like myself that is on the list for one of the origional 200 Black, switch to a Natural one and receive it instead without additional delay? :thanks:


----------



## lukestephens777 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd love to get a 2 x AA extension tube of some sort for the new Cree P1! Or maybe better still an L2T CE!! Lots of runtime there!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, now I'm confused. You won't be giving out ANY batteries? 
ALL preorders will ship by the 20th? 
Hypothetically, of course, if someone is Order #6846, 400 orders or so past the cutoff....they would be shipped by the 20th? How very interesting. 

And, just an idea, you might want to edit your post that says all pre-orders placed by today's date....just in case you get a few thousand more preorders.


----------



## Timson (Dec 1, 2006)

Pre-Order placed for P1D-CE Natural.

 


Tim.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 1, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> OK, now I'm confused. Hypothetically, of course, if someone is Order #6846, 400 orders or so past the cutoff....they would be shipped by the 20th?



An order number of 400 from the cutoff last time does not mean that 400 P1D CE's sold... It means his entire store had that many sales. A lot of those will be old P1's L0Pse's L0D's his mods... You name it.. No way of telling how deep in the queue you are by the order number...


----------



## 9volt (Dec 1, 2006)

Check this out. This thread already has more views than any other thread in the history of the LED forum:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45&daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=views


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ju


dammitjim said:


> Check this out. This thread already has more views than any other thread in the history of the LED forum:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45&daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=views



Just imagine how much money is that if all of those viewers were to purchase 
the P1D CE at USD70 each !


----------



## LowBat (Dec 1, 2006)

nanotech17 said:


> Ju
> 
> Just imagine how much money is that if all of those viewers were to purchase
> the P1D CE at USD70 each !


$4,195,450.00


----------



## Thujone (Dec 1, 2006)

nanotech17 said:


> Ju
> 
> Just imagine how much money is that if all of those viewers were to purchase
> the P1D CE at USD70 each !



You surely realise that the average reader of this thread has likely refreshed it over 100 times....


----------



## BVH (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, $41,954.50 then. Still a nice sum.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 1, 2006)

BVH said:


> OK, $41,954.50 then. Still a nice sum.



It would not surprise me if David sel this amount in the next month... Figure he is as least making 10% off of them (likely more) and that makes for a decent living off of just this one light. That is if any of these wild assumptions are anywhere near accurate!


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 1, 2006)

BVH said:


> OK, $41,954.50 then. Still a nice sum.



7777 must be :naughty: during X'mas and next year Chinese new Year.


----------



## Walt175 (Dec 1, 2006)

So if I order one now I SHOULD still get it for christmas?


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 1, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> So if I order one now I SHOULD still get it for christmas?



You may contact 7777 to reconfirmed.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thujone said:


> An order number of 400 from the cutoff last time does not mean that 400 P1D CE's sold... It means his entire store had that many sales. A lot of those will be old P1's L0Pse's L0D's his mods... You name it.. No way of telling how deep in the queue you are by the order number...


 
Excellent point. You mean he sells lights other than the new P1D CE? LOL.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 1, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> Excellent point. You mean he sells lights other than the new P1D CE? LOL.


Yeah. LOL !


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey folks - about to catch a plane to attend a wedding... so my email/pm response will be lagged until next wednesday - i'll still try to get to them.

Please limit your orders to one per person, I reserve the right to put on pre-order until
January those who order a WHOLE bunch. I mean a WHOLE bunch - be nice guys and
learn to share


----------



## woodasptim (Dec 1, 2006)

Real numbers - 200 Black ones + 100 Natural ones = 300 * 70USD = 21,000USD

Merry Christmas 4sevens, you deserve it.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 1, 2006)

woodasptim said:


> Real numbers - 200 Black ones + 100 Natural ones = 300 * 70USD = 21,000USD
> 
> Merry Christmas 4sevens, you deserve it.



Those were the hard number for shipment by Christmas as of yesterday. He however updated this thread earlier today with a statement that suggests he got more than the expected amount and will be able to ship them all by Christmas (to a point).


----------



## chanamasala (Dec 1, 2006)

Does he charge immediatey or when it ships?


----------



## FirstDsent (Dec 1, 2006)

Thujone said:


> A lot of those (sales) will be old P1's L0Pse's L0D's his mods.


Dude, you crack me up. By "old" do you mean waaay back in 2005? As far as I can tell, Fenix only started selling flashlights last year. I don't have a Fenix, nor do I desire one due to the style of flashlights that I prefer, but I nominate Fenix to be the blockbuster flashlight company of the year!

I wish I could have bought stock.

Way to go Fenix!
Bernie


----------



## CodeOfLight (Dec 1, 2006)

lukestephens777 said:


> I'd love to get a 2 x AA extension tube of some sort for the new Cree P1! Or maybe better still an L2T CE!! Lots of runtime there!




Shhhhh! I have one! And it IS a 2.5 hour blinder of a light!


----------



## Turbo_E (Dec 1, 2006)

ok i'm placing my preorder now, i cant wait any longer!!!!  hope it comes before January


----------



## Thujone (Dec 1, 2006)

FirstDsent said:


> Dude, you crack me up. By "old" do you mean waaay back in 2005?



I was simply pointing out that the scope of the order numbers is site wide and not product specific. Not sure why you took this part of the comment and chose it as a point of contention. By old I meant original. Not the current revision. While I too have a high end 'snob light' I can tell you that I do not regret having a couple Fenix lights in my collection. (Nor would I ever regret my purchase of the CR2 Ion)


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 1, 2006)

damn, that thread makes my day! 
i'm waiting for 1xAA and 2xAA versions of the CE though ;D


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Dec 1, 2006)

The only thing stopping me from wanting one of these is the user interface. Multi-level brightness is a lot less useful when there's no way to directly access to each brightness level from power off. Screwing around with twist-untwist-twist-untwist when you want bright light *now* is a non starter. Clone the user interface from the Kroma (twist ring to select mode, *forward* clickie for on-off) and stop screwing around with these crappy user interfaces already.


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 1, 2006)

enLIGHTenment said:


> The only thing stopping me from wanting one of these is the user interface. Multi-level brightness is a lot less useful when there's no way to directly access to each brightness level from power off. Screwing around with twist-untwist-twist-untwist when you want bright light *now* is a non starter. Clone the user interface from the Kroma (twist ring to select mode, *forward* clickie for on-off) and stop screwing around with these crappy user interfaces already.



Stop thinking your opinion is the only one that matters already.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 1, 2006)

Ouch, you might want to cool off a bit.

I also disagree about putting a Kroma/U2 style ring on the P1. If I wanted a huge light to put in my pocket, I'd get a Kroma or U2. The fact is, I want a tiny light that gives me the functionality I need. It remains to be seen if I'll like how the modes are selected via on/off, and whether the intermittent issues with my P1 will exist with the P1D CE. *shrug* That's why flashlights are a hobby -- trying new things out.


----------



## thk (Dec 1, 2006)

Curiosity got the better of me.

Made the order for a P1D CE in Natural.


----------



## Brum (Dec 1, 2006)

enLIGHTenment said:


> The only thing stopping me from wanting one of these is the user interface. Multi-level brightness is a lot less useful when there's no way to directly access to each brightness level from power off. Screwing around with twist-untwist-twist-untwist when you want bright light *now* is a non starter. Clone the user interface from the Kroma (twist ring to select mode, *forward* clickie for on-off) and stop screwing around with these crappy user interfaces already.


Why do you keep your Karma if you want BRIGHT light, the CE is a lot brighter... And if you want bright light you only have to twist once, if you want even brighter you twist twice. The second function isnt even on the karma, due to its lack of brightness....
No offence though.. You could be a bit more subtle however.


----------



## drmaxx (Dec 1, 2006)

PANZERWOLF said:


> i'm waiting for 1xAA and 2xAA versions of the CE though ;D



Me too! Me too!


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 1, 2006)

So are they going to be shipped out, monday or early next week?


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> So are they going to be shipped out, monday or early next week?





Yours will get shipped out when you get an email indication shipment 

First batch didn't show up today, so it'll be monday.  Even though
I'm out of town until Wednesday, my shipping guys will get handling it all


----------



## Whitelitee (Dec 1, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Yours will get shipped out when you get an email indication shipment
> 
> First batch didn't show up today, so it'll be monday.  Even though
> I'm out of town until Wednesday, my shipping guys will get handling it all


 
Cool thanks 4 7s.


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like next week it will be time to start watching the mail like a hawk.
Don't worry, I don't mind.


----------



## Vinnyp (Dec 2, 2006)

I did e-mail to change my pre-order to a natural but for some reason the Store page still has my order shown as Black. Is that normal?


----------



## Jauno (Dec 2, 2006)

I may missed answer to this because i read (almost) whole thread at one take..
So before someone gives us runtime graphs, how long these new ones will light at full brightness? 
Runtimes for both D and CE model is the same, but CE have more output, but will it maintain at 100% as long as D model ?


----------



## Martini (Dec 2, 2006)

Quoted runtimes are the same for the CE and the Lux version: 1 hr at max. It should be the same, as I'm sure it's the same circuit feeding both versions the same current. We'll just have to see what kind of regulation it has, but I'm betting on _very flat_.


----------



## iholla (Dec 2, 2006)

4-7's Please check Order #6934 (Pending) I went through and had it in my cart and then PP messed up and dont know if it was paid or not--it still shows pending against my account in the fenix store??

I sent you 2 emails with no response yet and just want to clear that order out of my account if it WAS NOT paid and I can start over please!!

Steve


----------



## Skyline (Dec 2, 2006)

Just check your Paypal account. If you paid, it'll show up as a payment there.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 2, 2006)

iholla said:


> 4-7's Please check Order #6934 (Pending) I went through and had it in my cart and then PP messed up and dont know if it was paid or not--it still shows pending against my account in the fenix store??
> 
> I sent you 2 emails with no response yet and just want to clear that order out of my account if it WAS NOT paid and I can start over please!!
> 
> Steve


I think he is on vacation til Wednesday :laughing:


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 3, 2006)

iholla said:


> 4-7's Please check Order #6934 (Pending) I went through and had it in my cart and then PP messed up and dont know if it was paid or not--it still shows pending against my account in the fenix store??
> 
> I sent you 2 emails with no response yet and just want to clear that order out of my account if it WAS NOT paid and I can start over please!!
> 
> Steve



"Pending" means no funds were received. 
"Processing" means that funds were received.


----------



## SpeedEvil (Dec 3, 2006)

I placed an order a few days ago for a L0P-SE... (with luck tomorrow  )

Something that would make me not hesitate to get a 1AA cree-based variant would be: Low mode - 1 lumen or so. This is the output of my minimag-solitare, which is just fine for many tasks.

Locate mode - full power for a millisecond every 2 seconds.

(Yes, this will drain a battery in 80 days, in practice, I'd like to be able to pick this mode, instead of off, for a light that sits on my keyring, for when I put my keys 'somewhere', as I'll need to change the batteries regularly anyway, due to self-discharge at elevated temp)

A flicker, when it's initially turned on, if there is less than half the battery life remaining would be nice (alternatively, if >1000mAh has been used since battery change)


----------



## coontai (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to be a cheapo or anything, but why does the regular P1 include a "Belt Pouch and Extra O-Rings" while the P1-D doesn't? Or does it?


----------



## coontai (Dec 4, 2006)

ignore this


----------



## apfevervictim (Dec 4, 2006)

4sevens said:


> Yours will get shipped out when you get an email indication shipment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So, what time do these guys get in this morning? (i.e. how many times will I check my e-mail at work today to see if I got in on the first batch...)


----------



## Walt175 (Dec 4, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> So if I order one now I SHOULD still get it for christmas?


 
Never did get an answer.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 4, 2006)

SpeedEvil said:


> I placed an order a few days ago for a L0P-SE... (with luck tomorrow  )
> 
> Something that would make me not hesitate to get a 1AA cree-based variant would be: Low mode - 1 lumen or so. This is the output of my minimag-solitare, which is just fine for many tasks.
> 
> ...



These are great ideas I would echo these requests!!

Anyone with shipping notices yet?


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 4, 2006)

well I just hopped on the bandwagon and decided to order one after fallowing this thread for a while. Finally couldnt resist. *So there are no guesses on how long its going to take for anyone who pre-orders this week?*


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 4, 2006)

You guys are CREEating trouble.


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 5, 2006)

ezboy posted this...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1719424&postcount=12


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

But he just posted .

You don't really know if it's true ........... Yet .

do you.


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah you are right..


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

T4R06 said:


> yeah you are right..




Well ...... T4R06 ....... now you have more evidence .... so ... go ahead ... if you wish .

Just didn't want everyone going off ....... half cocked .

I'll back-away now .

................................ TMG/
.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't tell me that's the ugly ringy beam that I paid $70 for, plz~ 

I'm going nuts!!!!! :scowl:


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 5, 2006)

Quick update, I have some news. Since I'm out of town my shipping boys are
taking care of things. The P1D CE's have arrived and are going to start
shipping today. 

I had one of them power it up and it is NOT as ringy as people have 
reported - those pictures in other threads do not do justice 
because they are either overexposed or underexpose and cannot capture
the real beam pattern! Also, keep in mind that you have 30 days to decide 
once you get the light and you can return it for a full refund for the price paid.

Before these get put in the mail, I have to finish updating all the change 
requests from black to natural and vice versa. So bear with me. The first
200 should be out the door very soon.


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Dec 5, 2006)

:goodjob:


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 5, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Well ...... T4R06 ....... now you have more evidence .... so ... go ahead ... if you wish .
> 
> Just didn't want everyone going off ....... half cocked .
> 
> ...



well.. im right that i didnt take the order. seems that P1D CE has poor engineering.


----------



## TCW 60 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think we have to stop speculation and wait until the flashlight arrive. I've seen at the other thread not more than 3 or 4 beamshots.

Michael

Just my 700 Cent


----------



## jtice (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree, seems theres only a couple ppl that have them so far, 
and already ppl are going whacko, saying it must be junk. sheesh

Everyones opinion is different.
Seems the beam may not be as nice as the original P1, 
but hey, all companies have problems, look at all the Surefire U2 holes we had, and I still love that light.
but from what I have been told, Medium level on the CE is as bright or brighter than the original P1.
Sounds good to me !
I hope to use it as my neck light, for those times I just dont want to carry much on me, or have things in my pockets that I could loose.
Late night ATV rides are one of the main times I do this.
And the CE sounds perfect for this.
I dont need to carry much, just the small light on my neck,
but if I need alot of light, its there, but, dim it down, and it will last me all night,
in case I have to walk home, etc.

~John


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update 4X7. 
Glad to hear you took a look and it's not that ringy. 
Hey, and if anybody is thinking of returning their natural...let me know!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2006)

Please continue here.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

4/7's said their pictures could be at fault - causing the rings ??

I'm trusting their Eyes - that saw the rings - which caused them to do pic's to share with us .

A 7 year old can distinguish rings in a beam ......... they must have seen something they thought shouldn't be there...... or they would not have mentioned it .

I hope the rest that go out are as good as what 4/7's tested and commented on .


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 5, 2006)

sorry Bart - we were typing at the same time - i didn't see your note


----------

